# Congrats to Ak!!



## edX (Dec 5, 2001)

I just noticed AdmiralAk has passed 3000 posts tonite!! I have no doubt the total is climbing as I type. So raise your coffee mugs and toast Ak as he officially needs a life more than any of the rest of us. which is saying a lot .    (i personally went a little post crazy today myself  - avoiding cleaning the imac's room!) 

ak ak ak ak ak ak ak ak ak ak 

I pronounce it ack when i am reading it. is this right?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 6, 2001)

lol
first off thanks 
secondly its more like AK47 (in pronounciation terms )
Thirdly, should we appoint a macosx.com commission to find me a girlfriend ? maybe that will peal me from the computer 


Admiral
PS: who won the bets ?


----------



## edX (Dec 6, 2001)

we could probably find you a girlfriend, but could she find you with your location being clasified and all that?  of course she would probably have to be a 'puter geek too, to tolerate your habit, so that would mean more time at the computer, not less. But it still might slow your posting down as both hands would probably not be free to type 

I'm surprised a guy like you doesn't have a different webcam girlfriend 'on every port' 

and from now on i will say A K, though i kinda like ack.

mine's pronounced sprool. how were you saying it?

btw - this is my 100th post. got a ways to go to catch you.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 6, 2001)

Actually I was just saying "ed" 


As for the girlfriend, let teh commitee find here and the location shall be reveled on a need to know basis 
--> All the girls can check me out on the "pist your pic thread "   <--


Admiral


----------



## Jadey (Dec 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *--> All the girls can check me out on the "pist your pic thread "   <--*



Pist your pic thread? Ooooohh that sounds tempting


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 6, 2001)

well that is obviously a typo   


As for teh ak ak ak ak ak ak.... I dont remember the martians saying that....

I do remember though:
"You can tell the american people that they have 2 out of 3 branches of teh government working for them, and that aint bad" he he


Admiral


----------



## edX (Dec 6, 2001)

as for the "ak ak ak ak ak ak ak ak ak ak", i was actually referring to part of a song. I've got that line so stuck in my head now that I can't remember the name of it or even who did it. I just know the end of the line is "...heart attack ack ack ack ack..." But i wasn't wishing a heart attack on Ak. that stutter part of the song just popped into my head every time i pronounced his name as ack. I finally just couldn't contain it any longer and had to type it!! But i'm glad you brought up the movie anyway. I have fond memories of watching that one with my son when he was younger. It was one of those movies that came along and helped him move from cartoons to "real" movies. Of course, we both still love good cartoons, but now I don't have to watch disney movies 100 times each!!

Ak, you sure that "Pist" wasn't a Freudian slip?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 6, 2001)

As deniro said in "analyze this"
(please dont take this personally or as an insult...just quoting   )

" Fuck Freud!  He is a sick bastard!  I cant even call my mother on the phone now!"

he he he

You guys should see that movie...mad funny 


Admiral


----------



## edX (Dec 6, 2001)

yep, that's another good movie. and i agree with the line. on the other hand, the'slip' may be freud's most significnt contribution to the field of therapy. of course, sometimes a typo is just a typo. 

jeez, I still can't remember the rest of that song. this is bugging me. I want to say the rest of the line is "she's giving me a heart attack ack....." .oh well, i'm sure i'll hear it on the radio before long and then i will feel stupid for not knowing. Cmon Admiral, you're the DJ. don't you know the one I'm talking about?  someday you'll be reduced to doing wedding receptions and you'll need to know stuff like this when the grandparents ask for requests!!


----------



## theed (Dec 6, 2001)

Billy Joel, Movin' out (Anthony's Song), available on the Complete Hits album, I don't recall the original album of release.  Billy Joel and Elton John, I just can't at all keep their albums straight, probably due in large part due to the sheer body of work.

On frued, yeah, sick, Shakespeare was a horny little bastard, but he was no Frued.

"Woohoo, Uhhuhh, 
Anthony works in the grocery store, saving his pennies for someday.
Mama leoni left a note on the door she said 'Sonny move out to the country'
Oh but workin' too hard can give you a heart attack ak ak ak ak ak47
You oughta know by now (You oughta know by now)
Who needs a house out in Hackensack, is that all you get for your money
And it seems such a waste of time, if that's what it's all about,
Mama if that's movin up then I'm (dramatic pause) movin' out."

... I have a couple of ports that could use a web cam girlfriend.  ;-) I'd gladly take the leftovers if we organize an AK needs a honey drive


----------



## edX (Dec 7, 2001)

that's it theed, that's it!! Great job!! now i will be able to go to sleep tonite without it driving me bonkers. I knew i wasn't just making it up in my head .  (I can't get it out of my head now, but oh well)

you'll have to talk to Ak about leftovers. He might want to keep 'em all. But I will vouch for you that you were first in line. Maybe we should just start a new dating forum here at macosx.com. but do you think it would work - could an imac really have a long lasting, meaningful relationship with a G5? could a b&wG3 really hit it off with a cube? Of course they would have things in commmon, but wouldn't the power differential be a little awkward?


Mama leoni left a note on the door she said 'Sonny move out to the country' 
Oh but workin' too hard can give you a heart attack ak ak ak ak ak
You oughta know by now (You oughta know by now) 
Who needs a house out in Hackensack, is that all you get for your money 
And it seems such a waste of time, if that's what it's all about.....


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 7, 2001)

> could an imac really have a long lasting,
> meaningful relationship with a G5? could a b&wG3 really hit it off with a cube? Of course they would have things in commmon, but
> wouldn't the power differential be a little awkward?



lol thats hillarious 

As for the leftovers...I dont think its morally right to keep all for myself 



For the life of me I STILL cant remember how that song you are talking about goes...the music I mean...its been a long time since I have seen that movie....oh well...the only sonf I remember from that movie was the Tom Jones song "its not unusual"...hey was that song in there or am I making it up ? 



Admiral


----------



## edX (Dec 8, 2001)

So what about it gang ,are we going to try and find the Admiral an extension (girlfriend ). If so, we are going to need a .plist from him. Just how do you want this machine to function? Should it be fast and wild? petite and shy? average and unassuming? or intelligent and witty? Do you want the Fat app or the bare bones? Should it (pardon,...she) be a new model, a classic or is just working ok? What kind of interests should she have? What's required and what's optional?

in all seriousness Ak, sitting down and figuring out what you really want in a woman is one of the most important steps to finding a relationship that works. I spent over 30 years chasing after whatever came along, even got married for a couple of those years. One nite, I literally sat down at my computer and made a list of things i really wanted in a woman . I printed it out and folded it up in my wallet. whenever i would meet a new girl i would pull it out after our time together and add up the points so to speak. alone, not in front of her. Within a year and a half i found the woman i have been with for 9 1/2 years. the search goes quicker when you stop wasting time. (of course, some amount of time wasting can be fun when you are young!!) 

so why not get yourself started and describe your dream girl to us? Who knows, she might read this and respond to you. I know lots of girls in their early to late tweenties in my grad school program who are always complaining about not being able to find a single, straight man (it is the SF Bay Area after all) . they really mean they can't find a man smart enough for them as far as i can tell. so give us a description and maybe i'll hand out your web address to the right one. That picture of you in the bathing suit was more than i wanted to see, but the girls might like it  I know one of the girls at school used to date guys from aol all the time. They flew in from all over the country to see her. 

and again,  your're the Dj. go find the mp3 on the web somewhere and listen to it. I never have learned how to do that napster kind of thing but my dj buddies (who are now reduced to doing wedding receptions) have huge collections they have gotten this way


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 8, 2001)

lol so you want me to make my hard thought of list public  ??? lol 

I thought about what I wanted in a woman when I canned my X...(no we wont go into that ). 

So SF is populated by nice looking intelligent girls eh ?  ok thats where I am coming...MacWorld is coming up no ??? Should be a good opportunity ;-)

but alas...I have to work...its what pays for my education so I cant default on it 

Maybe they can meet me in greece this summer...promise to be fun lol ;-)


Admiral


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 8, 2001)




----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 8, 2001)

1 x = 0
if x = 300 goto 2
print x
goto 1
2 end


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 8, 2001)

what is herve talkign about again ?


----------



## theed (Dec 8, 2001)

he's just trying to remind us all of the difference between quality and quantity.  It's an interesting statement.  That focussing strictly on quantity can make the whole experience so bad that those whe focus at least partially on quality end up with greater quantity.  He's trying to make a point there that quality matters, and that the market share will likely follow.  Therefore we shouldn't be upset about Apple's meager market share and microsoft getting a pat on the back by the US DoJ for being focussed solely on quantity instead of true innovation, long term sustainability, and improving the user experience in a fundamental way.  Let bygones be bygones.  Good things will comes come to those who wait.  And focus on quality.  An excellent and insightful post Herve.  Way to go.

(His name is Robert Paulson.  His name is Robert Paulson.  His name is...)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 8, 2001)

huh ?
I think u caught the Herve virus


----------



## edX (Dec 8, 2001)

theed,  I hereby nominate you for 'official genius' status. first you know the song, then you figure all that out from herve's posts!!  and here i was just going to reply with a congratulation to herve for hitting 300 posts. If herve is trying to criticize Ak's mass number of postings, then let me defend Ak by saying that while he may have a lot of short, noninformative posts - most of those that i have read have been very social, entertaining, on topic, and welcome. He also has done some very informative posts such as his "how to use the terminal" series that i hope he picks back up at some point. Ak's 3000+ posts are a sign that he is a real and viable part of this community. I started this thread simply as a sign of my recognition of this. It is a shame that others have not stopped in and added their congrats as well. ( how apple's market share got into this thread i can't figure out)

btw, congrats herve on passing 300 posts. 

now Ak, about this girlfriend thing. don't go all shy on us now. I am sure i could find you a dozen good looking, intelligent women to meet you in greece this summer if you're springing for the ride. But narrowing the field would make alot more sense. of course i still think the right girl may be lurking out there right now, just waiting for some little clue from you. Do you realize that this thread has been viewed 95 times as i post this. Subtract the 19 posts and you have as many as 76 people just checking it out. it is the 3rd most popular thread in site discussion When i post this it will have the most replies of any thread in this forum. Who would have figured?


----------



## theed (Dec 8, 2001)

actually, Herve's point is a made in a noble and self deprecating way.  He is making fun of his own cheap I hit 300 post, while ironically showing that AK's posts of social worth that are actually intended to benefit the forum have given him social mofo status despite AK's intention of not providing quantity but quality.  Herve is, while simultaneously making a joke and an ironic point, congratulating Admiral on a job well done.  As are the rest of us here in this thread.  Although Herve saying so much with so few words, ... it's like poetry really.

As for women, the more the merrier for AdmiralAK.  I just want a shot at the leftovers.  My self esteem is horrible ;-)


----------



## edX (Dec 8, 2001)

herve, is that really what you said, or is theed just making it up? 

theed, if you can recognise that you have self-esteem then you are on the road to making it better.  unless you beat animals and molest small children (or vice versa), then I am sure you are a good guy with many redeeming qualities. anyone who can identitfy a billy joel song from 'ak ak...." must have an exceptional mind and some sense of shared experience. hell, why settle for Ak's leftover's? why not get first choice? what would your dream girl be like? (hint: be realistic but don't settle for a description of : "female")

did you know you can change 'he' to 'theed' without having to start all over?


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 8, 2001)

I can say something, I have once given a ring at a girl, after it I did'nt see her back. She is one in a million.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 8, 2001)

public static void main(String []argv){
/* something Herve might understand */

perfectdate();


}


Perfectdate(){
printf("please enter parameters: ");
/* Doing some complicated stuff here */
/* No need to see copyrighted code   */

return dreamDate;

}


Admiral


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 8, 2001)

Now for the post for teh rest of you 
I go off for a few hours to study and a whole discussion has evolved 

In any case,
looking for a girl about my height (5 6-5 9), medium built, black hair (intelligent blodes welcome ), eye color doesnt matter.

Personality:
* Must be able to talk, sitting and being pretty is NOT an option  (lol )
* Must have opinions (dont wanna hear "what do you think about it? I agree with what you say)
* Must be able to think critically (this item is connected to #1)
* Must have some sort of moral/honor code
* Must not under any circumstances give the "macs suck just because I dont use them" speach
* Must NOT be a leach...while I may be a gentleman I dont want to be a dope and pay for everything she wants.
* Finally and most importantly --> must be emotionally and psychologically stable.


Is that a lot to ask for ? 

OK Theed, post your list, you did so well in analyzing Herve and his subtle post, now its time to look within you ;-)

As for making more How-tos ... After the semester is over, once I get done with finals...then I can play more with my OS X and tinker with it...

Admiral


----------



## theed (Dec 8, 2001)

well, let me start by saying I currently have a woman, but the relationship has been lacking a bit recently.  It's likely related to my job sucking and us living 3 hours apart.  Anyway, how things have been going has been making me ponder how well suited we are for one another.  Thus I begin here group therapy...

- Kinda tall, I'm 6'3" and short girls are a novelty that wears out quickly.  
- Somewhat athletic, I don't want to fear breaking her by accident. And I like to do stuff occasionally other than sit on the couch.
- Similar to what Admiral said, I think she needs to have an opinion, and can not be an emotional leach.  I think I might even be OK with a financial leach if my finances were better, but not having a sense of self... I mean really, if I wanted to be alone with my thoughts I could do that without the girl.
- optimistic.  I have a weakness toward depression and hatred that I fight all the time.  If the girl brings me down, I can't have her around.  Realistic is fine, just not gloomy.
- Technologically accepting.  Despite that my current girl is a rocket engineer (no joke) I start to talk about computers and she just looks at me funny.  
- Must be fluent in English.  I have a large vocabulary, and not being able to actually talk is very inhibiting.  I was in Korea for a year and figured how important language is to me.
- honest.  Lying will not be had.  Also holding grudges is a bad thing.
- in short I'm hoping for a peer, not just arm candy for me to tote around, and not some power wench who expects me to bend to her every whim.  
- Looks, well, nice eyes and a pretty smile go a long way.

I think I might even let the whole psycho factor slide if she passes all my other tests.

I think that's my list.  Since I have a girl right now, I don't really expect to effect the types of women in this whole march of brides thing we're planning for AdmiralAK, but still, I'd be interested in perusing the leftovers.  ... I'm awful.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 8, 2001)

since you have someone you arent even entitled to left overs   LEts play fair here...shall we ?


----------



## edX (Dec 9, 2001)

the site's been acting funny tonight, took me three hours to get on.  I spent an hour before that fixing what my girlfriend's 21 yo son broke on her mac. I still can't figure how he reduced the brwesr windows down to miniture toothpicks but grabbing them by the bottom right hand corner did the trick finally. I want to blame it on the aol instant messenger he inisisted on installing. Hey you guys did EXCELLENT in analyzing some of the most important parts of a relationship!! I am truly impressed. There is real hope for you guys that you won't be in your mid thirties before you find a good one (like i was). But theed, take it from my real life experience, DO NOT LET THE PSYCHO FACTOR SLIDE!! Fatal attraction is not just another funny movie!! Slashed waterbeds, stitches in head, lawsuits, etc. These are all potential parts of the sycho factor. (hmm, that was a typo but i think i will leave it). 
the one factor that neither of you touched and is often a big one in relationships is religion. No need to post how you feel about religion here, but do consider it as an important thing to evaluate in relationships. At least being tolerant of each other's beliefs, or lack of, is major. Church of Bob is fine as long as you both are ok with it. 

And theed, you're not awful. You're a man. some would say 'same difference'. 3 hrs apart is rough.  nobody but you will figure this one out. I would definitly have had the girl for you at a Further Festival a couple of years ago. She was 6'1" at least and very secure for herself. she was trying to pick up an aquantince i met in the parking lot. I think he liked short girls - felt threatened by her.

If there are any single, intelligent girls out there who feel up to the challenge of these two men, i would suggest you send them an email or private message soon. They sound friendly and open. What have you got to lose?

(how was that for a direct plug?)(rule two - gotta ask for what you want, nobodies going to just give it to you).

I'd stay and add more but i'm getting tired. It's been a long day w/too many ups and downs.


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 9, 2001)

You know what happened in the Macshop?
You know what I think about SF?


----------



## edX (Dec 9, 2001)

ACK !!  I CAN'T SLEEP!!  (that's really an ack, not an Ak)

and no, herve, i don't know what you are thinking at all. if i did, i would be working for miss cleo instead of slowly pursuing a graduate degree. Please tell us, in a foreign language (but spoken - not just foreign to me) if necessary, what you think of SF? (allright, latin would be ok, too). I don't possess theed's ability to understand you. I'm still trying to decide if you are like 'cousin it' from the adam's family, or some cryptic zen master, sent here to keep my chaos balanced. Maybe you are putting hidden messages in your post and that's why i can't sleep!! 
Really, it's ok herve, you can join in and type full sentences & paragraphs like the rest of us. None of us will laugh.

So Ak, do you think this post has gotten to the point it should be moved to 'all things nontechnical'?  BTW, is sitting and being pretty and talking with an informed opinion ok? I also think being "emotionally & psychologically stable" may be asking for too much. Not many of us really are. Maybe you should shoot for emotionally and psychologically aware or well adjusted. We all lose it from time to time. It's the healthy ones that recognize it before they go too far. And you've actually heard girls give the "macs suck just because I dont use them" speech?  No, you're just saying that  Is it anything like the "M$ and Aol are great because my last boyfriend taught me how to use them" speech?
(i gotta get a new keyboard before long, i've spilled too much coffee on this one)


----------



## edX (Dec 9, 2001)

theed, you get your own post because the damn text box was starting to drive me batty with the line i was typing jumping in and out of view. Plus i figure if we each start posting 2 posts for everyone of Ak's, we should catch him sometime before 2005.
to regress a bit (and actually i guess this involves herve too) -


> He's trying to make a point there that quality matters, and that the market share will likely follow. Therefore we shouldn't be upset about Apple's meager market share and microsoft getting a pat on the back by the US DoJ for being focussed solely on quantity instead of true innovation, long term sustainability, and improving the user experience in a fundamental way.


if this is true, then why is Bill Gates the richest man in the world? The facts if life seem to dispute this premise, although i admit i believe it to be true on some levels. I WANT IT TO BE TRUE!! Explain to me why it's not.  the more i think about that statement, the more it bugs me! ( see Ak, get me talking about M$ and i tend to lose some of my emotional stability.

i like the "not holding grudges thing". Very insightful on your part. I 've got a few ex's that insist i am the cause of the world's problems. surprisingly, my partner is a scorpio with lots of vengence, but she's very good at putting things behind her. of course she's also very good at working things out so they don't have to become grudges. It ain't rocket science, but it isn't simple either!!
As for being depressed, the world will do that to all of us these days if you let it. best cure i know is simply being 'in relationship' with other people. Being in a relationship is great, but being in relationship is vital. As corny as it sounds, this site & this thread are a way of being in relationship with others with a similar world view at a certain level. that's why i like it so much. It is definitly my favorite truckstop on the web now that i found it.

So, are there any interested girls lurking out there? Surely there's got to be a few in the 140+ folks who are eavedropping on this thread.  Even if you're not a girl, speak up and say something while you are here. if you got this far in this thread, then you are as much a part of it as we are. It's not nice to sit and stare.


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 9, 2001)

I think that it is a very strange feeling to have if everything is slowing down. But I know that there is much activity at the chipfactory(they are speaking about IBM-they want speak about Apple). I have heard it over the radio, I have also find that they are doing some work for Motorola-the arm processor was a spin-off. It is worldlargest independent chipsfactory.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 9, 2001)

2 hours away aint anything
I had a transatlantic relationship for 2 years lol


----------



## edX (Dec 9, 2001)

_Ak wrote_ 


> I had a transatlantic relationship for 2 years lol


looking back on it, was it worth it? or did it it seem...


> such a waste of time


_ - theed quoting billy joe from ack ack songl_ 
(be careful how you answer this one - i'm guessing most women reading this would be transatlantic from you now, might be wrong) 

whoa, herve, good post. I could understand that one. it is true that less important things often get more attention then truly important things. mass appeal will always get the press. imagine me, a 60's/70's kid. War is in again and i need a Peace smiley. (would go right here).  Here's some interesting apple news. And here's some more. too bad this isn't front page stuff instead of tucked in the back of aol's transparent front, eh? don't get too caught up in the talkback section at bottom of first one. I think that's what got me so riled up i couldn't sleep last night!!
My guess is you were better of without the girl, but should have gotten the ring back. the ex wife burned me for the ring, too.

We're going to buy the yule tree today.  
"deck the halls with boughs of holly, falalalala..lalalala"


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 9, 2001)

It was worth it because it was geniune.
In the end though it wasnt teh distance that killed it, it was a realization that she wasnt really the saint (or the right one for me) that I had made her out to be.  She had serious flaws in her character (moral wise) that I really did not like.


Admiral


----------



## edX (Dec 9, 2001)

ahh, both good and bad like most things in life.


----------



## zaza (Dec 9, 2001)

I have a banana.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 9, 2001)

Ed:
Both good and bad...unfortunatelly the bad outweighted the good at some point...life goes on in search of another 


zaza: what's the point of you post? please refrain from making junk posts


----------



## edX (Dec 9, 2001)

"..life goes on in search of another "
I'm sure there must be a song for that one but it's not coming to me right away.  and did you forget to add a sarcatic/funny smilie after your comment to zaza? cause he's my fault, i asked everbody just to say something, anything , when they drop by to stare at us like monkies in the zoo with nothing better to do. how many other lurkers have something to eat or drink?

zaza: I've got apples. grown on the tree in the backyard. taste good dipped in caramel sauce. bananas are better in chocolate.

theed must be visiting the girlfriend today or else she's in town and he doesn't want her to see this by accident. Hope he's at least doing something having to do with living. 

got the yule tree. 

herve: >>>>>I<<<<<    

anyone who is not a registered user should go back to start and sign up now. or go to top of page and hit 'register'. don't hit it too hard.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 9, 2001)

I thought I was being original when I said "life goes on in search of another" ...dang 


As for zaza he posted some other non sence post too so I guess it might have been a carryover from here  or the other way around lol.


Theed must be visiting the girlfriend...maybe he realized he cant live w.o her and doesnt care about the left overs 



Admiral


----------



## edX (Dec 10, 2001)

> I thought I was being original when I said "life goes on in search of another" ...dang


with the exact wording you probably were. maybe you should write one with that line in it. I want backstage passes when it's a hit and you tour. there's just so many songs about life goes on - eg. - "...life goes on and on and on and on"  so many searching songs - eg.-" ..searching for a home and i hope she finds it..."  so many songs about another  - eg. - " i could never dance with another, whoooo, when i saw her standing there.." (theed, run down the artist info on these would you? I know who the last two are but can't place the 1st one. We'll see just how good, and how old, you really are with the last 2)



> As for zaza he posted some other non sence post too so I guess it might have been a carryover from here  or the other way around lol.


yea, i finally saw some other herve posts too. I also wonder if they come and read in on this thread because they've already lost it, or if after reading this, they run screaming incoherently to the nearest other thread and release the madness created here. It's tough to tell. 

I think you got the theed thing right. but he'll be back because he can't live with her either  

had some very good chili for dinner. but those apples still sound good with the caramal sauce. thanks for reminding me zaza.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 10, 2001)

I've never even tried chili  (although I do like spicy stuff).

As for theed, and in general, Dr Admiral PhD of psychology here to analyze you, just PM me  (no mob bosses please )


Admiral


----------



## edX (Dec 10, 2001)

> Dr Admiral PhD of psychology here to analyze you, just PM me


good thing you are not in the states. impersonating a psychologist is a crime. (for real.)  And just to protect myself from any misundertanding, I am a graduate student in psychology, I am not a psychologist yet and my participation in this or any other thread does not constitute therapy nor do i presume the role of therapist. likewise, others should not assume i am acting in a professional therapist 's role at any time. the way i run a therapy session does not resemble this or any other thread in any way.  However it would be almost impossible for me to avoid bringing parts of that aspect of myself into any lengthy conversation. This just makes me a better online friend (i hope). Better as compared to to myself without the added knowledge i have now, not better as compared to other online friends.

my obsession with music and who wrote which songs stems from my past when i owned and operated a free entertainment rag in a large midwestern city (well, smaller than Chicago or Cleveland, but larger than Fort Wayne or Kalamazoo). I spent 7 years going to concerts, writing reviews of shows and albums. I consider myself to be something of a minor expert on 70's/80's rock music as a result of this part of my life. i also think song lyrics are very reflective of common shared experiences and give expression to our personal feelings in a safe way. Plus some of them have some great advice in them, while others foster codependency and abusive behaviors. The theme songs we choose for our lives really do reflect and influence who we are. 

"Carry on my wayward son, there'll be peace when you are done..."
- Kansas
"Get over it...."
- Eagles


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 10, 2001)

Holly ...
This is the first time I have seen legaleze on here lol.  I am not professing to be a psychologist (for real)...just joshing around  (although I do offer friends advice lol).

Good thing my location is classified he he 

Take it easy ed...chiiiiillll...no one will turn you in...or me...or...theed ? where the heck are you ?


Admiral


----------



## edX (Dec 10, 2001)

> This is the first time I have seen legaleze on here


you obviously haven't been following the petition threads over in general discussion 

as for my disclaimer, i just figured it was a good idea to throw it in. I can always say folks had a fair opportunity to know about it. I really could be kept from becoming licensed someday for practicing without a license now if someone just thought that because i am a therapist by profession that my advice was somehow worth more than that of others. this has really happened to people in the past.  theed has been talking about being depressed, which really does fall under my area of professional expertise but one in which i cannot get involved on a level that even immitates a professional relationship. some people might make the assumption that because i am a psych grad student, then i can help. We really do have very strict laws and ethical rules about this in the USA.  I use my real name here and I just want to protect myself. You can be Dr. whoever you want to be.   ( i can't, not yet)

btw, the dancing monkey boy was great!!  is that site yours, or a friends? Is that by chance you in the fetish vid? dark stuff. very existential. stirred an emotional response in me. i'm a strong believer in soul searching. long dark nights of the soul and all that. i believe one can only grow thru confronting one's experience. very good stuff.

hmm, i've just tried sending this reply and twice gotten back message - server "macosx.com" is unknown.  very strange. 

must have been my dsl modem. i turned it off and on and now all works fine.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 10, 2001)

spare me the psycho babble doc 

As for the site, I wish I could claim credit, I fount it on a PDA forum strangelly enough lol.

No balmer fetishes ...all my energy tehse days is expended on trying to find that perfect someone (and passing my classes )


Admiral


----------



## edX (Dec 11, 2001)

babble, babble, babble
this is an area of personal expertise 

yea, passing classes. a lot like passing gas. lots of pressure build up till its done and then you feel so much better. 

also hard to spend much quality time around women while you're doing it
my dad's advice, that i was too impatient to take when i was young - "take care of your education and the girls will come to you".  which translated means - others are drawn to success.  dad was a vp for a major stove manufacturer who died on the job of a heart attack. It took me a long time to figure out there are ways to succede without having to work _that_ hard. Getting the education helps.
it was the lamenting about love lost that made me think it could be you in the vid. gotta learn to love yourself first if anybody else is going to be able to love you. (yet another of my mid thirties revelations.)

nobody broke anything on any computer in the house today so it has been a good one here. i even slept til noon.

"developers, developers, developers, developers"
-dancing monkey boy


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 11, 2001)

sorry for your dad man 
As for looking for a girl and doing class stuff while posting on here...well thats just called multitasking  -- I think I am pretty good at it 

My father always tells me to work hard now and I can enjoy life later....but later when ?  When I am 60, old, cant walk 1 km without a cane and most importantly cant have....well you know what ;-)


Carpe diem my friend...carpe diem, that's all that matters.  No one knows what lies beyond death, no one knows what lies beyond tomorrow.  It is the only logical course of action


----------



## edX (Dec 11, 2001)

> My father always tells me to work hard now and I can enjoy life later....but later when ? When I am 60, old, cant walk 1 km without a cane and most importantly cant have....well you know what ;-)



yea, that was always my response too.  i couldn't argue with you on that one even if i wanted to.  of course, we still don't have to get to that point. My stepdad just passed 70 and he plays 18 holes of golf 2-3 times a week, bowls 2-3 times a week, and is in better shape than some 20 year olds. He doesn't like to hang around "old people". 

i take it we must be entertaining admin, he hasn't moved us yet!! I thought we would have been banished to all thoughts non technical long ago. of course maybe he's just been too busy playing with colors and thinking up the name change to bother with it   or maybe the policy is that if original post is enough on target, then thread can progress however the fates take it.

"....cause only the good die young"
-more billy joel


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 11, 2001)

golf ??
no way I am doing that when I grow old 


The admin is a good guy 
Unless something is vulgar he doesnt do anything 
He is just one of us, one of the dudes


----------



## edX (Dec 11, 2001)

hey, it doesn't have to be golf. for you it could be surfing or mountain climbing, or kayaking or whatever. but i guarentee that if you did play golf as much as he does when you reach that age, you will be in very good shape. finding women will not be a problem  having you know what will not likely be a problem either. you might end up dying in your sleep, but not neccessarily in bed 

"viva las vegas, viva las vegas"
-elvis


----------



## ksv (Dec 11, 2001)

Juletre, not yule tree


----------



## edX (Dec 11, 2001)

maybe in norway it's a Juletre,
but this one is at my house so it's a yule tree.
I celebrate yule, not xmas. my kid loves it. he gets his presents 4-5 days earlier than other kids plus he gets an extra day or two off from school. 
besides i'm american. i can bastardize anything i want to. (which one is the tongue-in-cheek smilie?)

ok theed. i saw you posting elsewhere today. better stop in and catch us up on what's been going on with your bad self.

"tis the season to be jolly, fa la la la la, la la la la"


----------



## edX (Dec 11, 2001)

hey Ak, have you heard?  simX doesn't like coffee. I guess there goes the great coffee giveaway idea. 

"sometimes the light's all shining on me,
other times i can barely see,
and lately it occurs to me
what a long, strange trip it's been"
-GD


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 11, 2001)

coffee giveaway is still good, it just means more free coffee for us 

So who is norwegian in here ?


----------



## theed (Dec 11, 2001)

life goes on and on and on and on ... I was thinking that's an REO Speedwagon song, but my REO Speedwagon is all analog and very much packed away and I don't feel like rumaging through it.

As for my time elsewhere, I have to tell you, I read slow.  It took me a good chunk of time just to read back up to here.  ... that, and I was having crying girlfriend issues.  We're a little closer now, a lot of my previous issue which was making me want to peruse Admiral's leftovers was a classic male / female miscommunication.  In short it revolves around the followng precept:

Women find a problem, and being mostly verbal, want to talk about it.  For women talking is the solution.  We had talked brieflly previously about a problem and I had it filed under my mental (problem solved pending chronological events) category and felt it needed no more discussion because ...

Men do not tend to associate talking with solving.  Talking about a problem is sometimes even hindering to the thought processes of the male for problem solving.  I didn't want to talk any more about the problem, she thought I was avoiding it, I thought it was essentially solved.  She was talking and I just didn't hear what she really meant due to this fundamental miscommunication.

So now, with crying girlfriend issues straightened out, I respectfully withdraw myself from the girlfriend search, and give due females to their rightful owner (or something like that) AdmiralAK.

... and I am not Norwegian.  Thanks for asking.  I'm gonna go play some starcraft now and then program a little more in java cocoa.


----------



## edX (Dec 12, 2001)

glad you're back theed and that things are better. you really gotta watch that guy/girl communication thing. i know all about it too and still end up in trouble over it all the time it's really hard to remember, isn't it? being a guy comes so darn naturally.
'life goes on and on and..." - don't think that was reo. could it be 10cc? or even little river band?  besides now we know you're closer to my age than to Ak's. packed away records & tapes. got about 3-4 crates of 'em myself. plan on putting some of the rare ones on disc using spin doctor as soon as i can get the used turntable set up and working. (estimate late 2002 to early 2004 at the rate i'm moving on it)
sounds like you had an reo weekend though  - "riding the storm out...".
are you going to invite us to the wedding so we will send presents?

whatcha programming? are we all gonna be able to say we knew you when? 

ksv is the nord.
can I say that? is it ok to call someone from norway, which is a nordic country, a nord? 

"i heard it, i heard it , i heard it on the x"
- zz top


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 12, 2001)

Good to see you back 
(although I have to say off the bat that I am the owner of no woman, nor will I ever be  slavery sint my thing  )


As for communication, I think its the essential first step to solving problems because through communication you get an understanding and with an understanding you have parameters for which to solve your problems.

The problem with me and my X was that she would have problems, I would listen, regurgitate the info she just gave me just to see if I got it all correctly and propose a solution (like an independent consulatant lol)  The problem was that she was SO set in her ways that she was unwilling to change her ways in order to solve a problem, she would have prefered that the world change for her lol...at some point I just shut myself out and said to her "if you want to be that way, you are going to fail, you need to open up your eyes and consider new posibilities"....of course she did not 



Admiral


----------



## edX (Dec 12, 2001)

well, i know i didn't want to show my face around here again til i fixed that ugly signature 

Ak - you got the communication thing down perfectly up to the point where you propose the solution !! that's the time to shut up and let her figure it out!!! gotta make 'em think that change is their idea. ask questions that lead them to 'think differently' about the situation. of course some people will never be able to see past the mirror and there is little you can do but walk away. (do not attempt strangling at this point - lol)

theed - i just wish i could remember one more line to that song. i'm stuck on "and on and on...."

"is anybody out there..."
-pink floyd


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 12, 2001)

lol 
I could do that except she kept nagging about telling her what I thought what she should do 

The problem is that she could not part from her saturday and sunday night clubbing (she was having troubles in school, time problems-not enought time).  I told her, lay off teh clubbing till you get the work done, THEN go and have fun...she did not want to do that and nagged some more lol...

Trust me, no matter HOW much I hinted with questions about giving up clubbing, this girl would not.  Its like clubbing is in her blood or something 



Admiral


----------



## edX (Dec 12, 2001)

let me take a big guess and figure that excessive drinking and/or drugging were part of her clubbing.  it's almost impossible to have a real relationship with anyone who is constantly escaping. I know it's amazing to me that i once had a 5 year relationship with someone, when in fact, i was too stoned to even know myself. 
several years later, my wife still wanted to go clubbing and partying every weekend after we got married.  I wanted to spend time together. she wanted to surround herself with her 'friends' and i was more of an afterthought. she wanted to snort and drink all night til the sun came up. I had pretty much given up drinking and drugs by that point. needless to say, our actually being together lasted just over a year. there's a big difference between using 'artificial stimulents' for recreational purposes and using them as a way of silencing your own demons. you describe a woman with some very strong demons. with any luck at all, the universe will eventually send her what she needs to face them. Sounds like you were willing to help but she wouldn't let you, which is also to be expected if she is using and abusing. if my guess is right, you could never have what you want with her until she learns to accept herself - her true self with all its imperfections. 

hey good luck on the german final. hope you ace it.  you doing an all nighter? if so, i hope you got plenty of coffeeeeeee

"you don't have to be a straight A student
if you are then you think too much..."
- more Billy Joel

of course, i was summa cum laude with a 3.8 or something like that at Ohio State.   i constantly think too much. of course then i turn around and act without thinking, so go figure


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 13, 2001)

lol, the funny thing is that she doesnt drink (well she does but I have never seen get drunk) and she doesnt do drugs.  She is addicted to dancing   I seriously have seen her go at it (dancing) for 3 hours STRAIGHT without stoping and she enjoys this 


Personally I am not one for clubbing.  I like it, but not with "a significant other".  I prefer quieter things with significant others.  CLubbing I like with friends or large groups of people that I know.

Oh well, it's been over with her so I dont have to go crazy figuring out the paradox...

Studies a few hours last nite, will do so again this morning (exam at 13:00)...passive voice and subjunctive are parts of what is covered...yum yum

subjunctive construction
wrde + past participle

Passive construction
wurde + past partciple

one little umlaut can F* you up lol


-- gotta do some CS HW too that is due today --


Admiral


----------



## theed (Dec 13, 2001)

I used to understand that.  I'm not addicted to it any more.  I now have no addictions, and I kinda miss them.  They made life more colorful.  I'm not a chemical kind of guy, I used to do a lot of phiyscal things.  I don't so much any more.  I need to start again.  My body is becoming sluggish like a car left without maintenance for too long.

I think I got tired of dancing when I realized that we were all just hanging out in a room standing and wiggling, and nothing productive, truly social, or physically challenging was occuring.  I was truly excited about the short lived swing craze.  I tried to make it last longer.  People these days are afraid to do anything that they might look silly doing, and swing dancing, or partner dancing in general is hard.  So they all just stand and wiggle, because you can't screw that up.  How many friggin' times does one have to listen to Baby Got Back to realize that it's over?  Like disco was just ... over.  Do something else now.  I miss dancing, but I don't feel like I left it, I feel like it forgot to follow me.  I'm not even interested any more.  Been there, done that.

the software I've been playing with is called Calc Thingy, now available via versionTracker, and with it I feel almost like I can program again.  Somehow I learn a great deal more in an open ended environment than I ever did in a structured environment like school.  I really hated school.  Good luck with the German, and the CS assignment.

"When I look back on all the crap I learned in high school, it's a wonder I can think at all."


----------



## edX (Dec 13, 2001)

"give me a nikon camera, love to take a photograph, so momma, don't taaake my kodachrome awaaay..."
-george harrison???

which is a perfect lead in to let you guys know i posted my pic on the post your mug thread in 'all thoughts non-technical'. gee, since we're having this non-technical discussion in a different forum, does that mean we are 'thinking outside the box'? or maybe we should talk about the site for awhile - get back on subject for a minute or two. 
so i'll raise the question - i saw someone get a warning from admin for attacking someone else. has anyone ever gotten publicly barred from the site? 
so clubs w/o drugs? what's the world coming to?   no, really this is a good thing, glad she wasn't as messed up as i imagined. still sounds like there is some part of herself she needs to escape. sounds like you got it right Ak - everything's good in moderation. as opposed to the philosophy i used to live by "too much of everything is just enough" (-Grateful Dead).
dancing=standing and wiggling  I used to really like to stand and wiggle myself. I still do when i go to concerts. besides being great exercise with all the adrenalin rush (sounds like Ak's lady's drug of choice), it can also be very sexual. at least for me. it was more the seduction factor that really appealed to me about dancing. Half the time i felt like i had already had sex by the time i had spent 3-4 hrs. dancing. (well, almost) i don't think people worried about looking silly is anything new. people's need to conform and be accepted has always been a priority among the 'masses'. following will always be easier.
yes, i saw calc thingy up there. just downloaded it to see what you're doing (#162).  why is it one of those downloads that you have to option+click to get to download properly? those are so frustrating. so weather grok and web calender are yours too? I see grok getting constantly updated. calender is pretty popular isn't it?

"you can't go back and you can't stand still,
if the thunder don't get you, then the lightning will"


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 13, 2001)

I was listening to the radio, and so I have nearly killed my sister and I by lightning.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 13, 2001)

another deep post by herve 

Well.. I am not such a big dance person, I can move and swing and what not, but I prefer to the the Meister lol.  I like being the DJ, it sets me out from the crowd lol (getting requests from nice looking girls isnt bad either )

I have never felt the same satisfaction from dancing he he...being with someone is in a league of its own.  The end effect might be the same (really really tired and you cant move one muscle) -- but its not the destination that matters, but the journey 


Had my german final, it was cool.  Did the same as I did with my past exams..now CS...take a few hours break and look at it.  Not worried about my grade since everything has been A work thus far   One project cant dent my grade that much  he he.


Admiral


----------



## edX (Dec 14, 2001)

yea better study for cs anyway. I felt that way going into my undergrad statistics class. I had missed 4 points all quarter. after the final i got a c- in a class of about 300-400 graded on a curve. I still don't want to know what actual score i got on it!!!  glad the deustche (sp?) went well.  

you know, herve getting struck by lightening explains a lot 

I think one big difference between my experiences dancing and yours is that i always danced _with_ somebody. there was always lots of eye and body contact. it really had a lot of sexuality in it. it wasn't just bouncing around to music. and often the 2 of you would get excited and go home together. This was before aids. the sexual revolution is over. i am now a retired captain from its army. the front lines became much too dangerous.  

"if you want to know how she makes love, look at the way she dances.."
-New Riders of the Purple Sage

DJ's get to watch a lot of girls dance, don't they? (insert lecherous smilie here)

and hey, you got my official professional title exactly right that time. (people trying to read this as if it is the only communication that goes on between us will be lost here)

another revalation - theed = the ed (try that in your calc thingy on base 36 or above)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 14, 2001)

Ahh....
Spent the last hour and a half waiting for the RMV mainframe to come back online so that I could renew my licence... I turn 21 on monday ! 
(I wonder if they are gonna stick me with a ghetto "under 21" licence...doesnt matter... I can cause some grief at liquer stores lol 


Anyhow, I'm done with CS, just need to write up  a small discussion about it and provide a script of my runs.  I took out a day extension (had 4 "grace days" but only took out one).

As for dancing...yes I can be sediucing and arrousing...but I prefer one on one talk, somewhere semi quiet.  A caffee, outdoor, with dance music playing the the background, sofas and marble tables sourrounded by folliage...and a nice girl in my sights (or even better in my arms ) -- everyone has their preferences I guess.

I wonder why no one else has joined in here 


Admiral


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 14, 2001)

First I want to be a popstar, now I'm a programmer. It's something for boys. I have always prefer blond hair. Ooh I don't know. After the lightning I still lives in the same house, and I love it.


----------



## edX (Dec 14, 2001)

you'd think that people would pop out of the woodwork once we start talking about sex, huh?  oh, well, i guess your 3000th post is old news now and this thread has lost its novelty. 

seriously, i enjoy our little chat here. it's never hard to find in this forum - i think i started about 1/2 the handful of threads. and the conversation is consistently entertaining. I  truly appreciate your taking the time to sling the sh*t with an old fart like me.

so you're just turning 21. I would have guessed more like 23. I guess i didn't think the school vs. age thing thru very well. I just went by your pics and the maturity of some of your posts. I hope you got a better pic on your license this time! 

speaking of pics, i threw up some of me when i was younger.  click here to see disco dancing ed and other astonishing moments from my past.  I wasn't always middle aged. two pics of particular interest i think. first is me with the 4 girls. I still love that picture even if it is just a fantasy shot - taken by m ygirlfriend at the time. second is the one called 'eyes'. open that one up in a new window (they are all much bigger than slide show presents) and look very closely at my eyes. what do you notice? hint - i don't use contacts like David Bowie. I've always known i am different.

well this is typical, theed gets things patched up with his girl and he stops hanging out with the guys.   i just hope he's happier. seems like such a nice chap.  

i guess it's time to end this one. I've used up all my smilies. 

you know, now i keep wanting to call you A J like the admiral on JAG.

"if the phone doesn't ring, its me"
-Jimmy Buffett


----------



## edX (Dec 14, 2001)

well herve, you know what they say - 
lightening never strikes the same place twice. so you're safer now than you've ever been. 

did you really get your new mac? if so, which model? 

 i am sure your messeges will be much more clear & understandable once you are sending them from a mac.  

I can see a difference already!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 14, 2001)

The long haired phot s of you strike me as you being some sort of travolta impersonator or something 

The photo on my new licence seems better than my older one.  Someone said that I look "like 12" on my old licence he he...with th new one it "adds years"...perhaps its the mini gotti.

In any case, this conversation is pretty nice...and novelty has nothing to do with a thread he he..I guess we are just a couple of bores  

Dang.. I have this huge smile pasted on my face lol...my co-workers (all nice looking girls) threw me a suprize party at work today, cake, home cooked vietnamese food (yum yum!) and a good movie to watch as a group.  They really suprized me !!!
In any case..


Ed, can you imagine Herve as part of a boy band lol..he will be the one with the lyrics he he 



Admiral
PS: most people take me for older. Maybe it's the way I behave and carry myself.  I've been told that I look around 28 (one person told me this and I was just shocked he he)


----------



## edX (Dec 14, 2001)

well, i know you probably have lots of 'conversations' going on, but this is the thread i run to first when i log in. It always puts me in a good mood, keeps me from losing it too bad when someone tells someone else that the only way to fix the problem is to reformat ! !

but we can't be too boring. look at all the other people viewing this thread. they're just shy and worried that they won't be able to add insightful comments like herve.  you know, i think herve probably already was a popstar. probably used to write and play with T Rex. A combination of excesssive drugs and the lightening would about account for everything. (lol) 

"herve are you listening,
herve are you out there,
just knock if you can hear me..."
-paraphrase of pink floyd

yea, the white suit is pretty funny. somewhere i actually have a pic of me doing the travolta pose.(lol, lol some more) if i find it, i'll post it for ya.
hey, glad the folks at work treated you so well ! I'd be smiling too. I'm sure friday was a better day to celebrate  than monday. too much work to do then, huh?  

lets start talking about theed as if he isn't her, cause dammit, he's not.


----------



## edX (Dec 14, 2001)

btw, if you look closely at my current pic, you will see i still have long hair. i just pull it back in a ponytail now. (the steven segal look )
and you didn't mention my eyes. could you still not see them very well? best pic of them i can find so far. i do squint a lot.

ok, there's some room left, i'll talk about theed. have you checked out his calc thingy. it's way over my head. but his instructions on how to use it are as funny as he is talking with us!! he must be one really intelligent geek. (said with love and respect theed). I gotta assume he's off in his own little world just programming his brains out right now. if you look at his site, he is also author of some other programs that i see all the time on versiontracker and macupdate - weather grok and web calender. i'm telling you, some day we will tell our grandchildren that he used to take the time to chat with us every now and then!! they'll look at us like we're crazy and say "no way" or however our grandkids will say that their way. (confusing last part of that sentence - hope you got what i meant)

just got my disk copy of DiskWarrior today. it had a free pass to MacWorld SF in it, so now i know for sure i'm going. I think i may get ahold of simX and see if he wants to ride up to the city together, save on gas and parking. I'm sure i won't go more than one or two days, but it should be fun. of course i'll have to take a handkerchef with me to keep wiping off all the drool 

"I'm just a fool for the city.."
- Foghat (i used to party with them whenever they came to town)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 14, 2001)

To be honest I did not notice the eyes 
The hair was the immediate attentin getter since I dont see many men having long hair lol  (although I have seen several on campus now...is it getting popular all of a sudden ? the highlanger look I mean  )


Friday is the best day to do it.  Monday wont be busy but there are final exams to think of and not everyone could gather on monday.  Furthermore it was a nice occasion to celebrate the end of the semester.  On monday too I have a departmental lunch/Xmas party, with all the big guys (since I am a supervisor now lol).  It's going to be kinda awkward since I will be spending my time rubbing elbows with the big guys when I am not even HALF their age lol.

TO be honest I would prefer to stay with my employees (which I consider more of my coworkers/friends) on monday but it's a good opportunity to network and share some insightful ideal.  

Oh well..

So in your photo do you  do the "staying alive" pose ? he he.  I've been trying to find some 70's disco style comics JPEGs for my upcoming compilation.  I cant find much. Any ideas ? 


Admiral


----------



## edX (Dec 14, 2001)

tah daaa, this is my 300th post.(insert totally silly, goofy, cross-eyed smilie here)

yea, i think the highlander look is more in these days. of course i live in the SF area, so long hair on men my age is not so uncommon. I'll have to admit to being a highlander fan. I've got some highlander hair ties that look like duncan's and a replica of his sword. i have two other swords as well - wish i knew how to use them. i took fencing I at ohio state but foils and sabers are very different than larger swords.

hey you hang out with me and i'm more than twice your age. you should be just fine in there. don't forget they put you in that position because of what they see in you. just be yourself and relax. you have every bit as much right to be at your stage in life as they do at theirs. treat people like equals and they will treat you that way too. over the years i have had friends that have covered the range from starving artists to millionaires. as long as you treat others as equals and with respect. I have a saying that i coined "we are human beings first and everything else second. Let's treat each other as such." it's always worked for me. 

can't say that i can think of any disco comics right off the bat. despite the goofy clothes i wasn't really ever into disco. i only went to those clubs for the girls and for my business. the girl dancing with me in the disco-ed pic, she put 7 stitches in the back of my head with an ashtray after we broke up. remember, i said DO NOT IGNORE THE PSYCHO FACTOR!!

"don't take me to a disco,
 you'll never even get me out on the floor.
in five minutes i'll be late for the door,
just give me old time rock and roll, 
that kind of music just soothes my soul.."
- Bob Seeger 

about my eyes - they're 2 different colors. one blue/green and the other brown. i change back and forth on my driver's license. some years i put blue, some years i put brown


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 14, 2001)

Well I am cool 
I blend in, its one of my better qualities   So I will be fine.


As for teh graphics part... I am tring to find something to go with the title "dance lessons" or something similar to that.  Once I make my compilation and have it burned I can get a better dea for teh covers I want to design.

The title "dance lessons" comes from something a girl once told me, and the CD is mainly dedicated to her...soo... what else can I say.  I have created music mix compilations which better convey what I am trying to say than tomes of books could ever can  


what's the saying anyway?  Music has no borders ? he he.


Admiral


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 15, 2001)

play "abc"


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 15, 2001)

The name of my promotor for my graduate in informatics was Patrick Fox.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 15, 2001)

The name of my informnt in the FBI is Fox Mulder


----------



## edX (Dec 15, 2001)

"a b c, 1 2 3, that's how easy love can be.
sock it to me, sock it to me, sock it to me"
- Jackson 5 ??????

how's that, zen master herve?  Ak may be the DJ, but i'm playing your request. Got another?

muldar is missing. what are you doing about it? We need him back. doggit is a fine agent, but he'll never be the one to save us from the aliens. reyes is sharp, but she'd get more done with muldar.  

I thought Borders has no music. or is that Barnes & Noble?

as for the compilations to speak for you, they are a start but they will never be able to truly speak for you. there are always extra words that you don't really mean, things left out that you should be saying. of course they help make for a special night, but in the long run it is best not to hide behind the words of others. better to speak your own heart and be brave enough to face the response. 
despite all my lyric quoting, i have gotten to the point where what i really like to listen to most of the time is jazz - nobody else's words telling me how to think or feel, just a pure emotional response.

I'll get back after i've had more coffee. got woken up too early by her work calling because they screwed up on scedualing. she's still asleep and i'm only half awake.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 15, 2001)

No you cant be the DJ 
Well...you probably can for you kind of music since I dont listen (nor play) it 

As for music...The nice things about my compilations are:
1) The songs I use dont have a lot of lyrics (or if they do they are somehow subconciously chosen for the lyrics/music combo)
2) They are vague and can be interpreted (lol - AK the lawyer he he)

I am listening to some songs now, making my picks.  I think I will make some coffee tonite and listen to some more music, pick songs and maybe just maybe study a little.  

I also got JPIII on DVD today so I might see that tonite.



Admiral


----------



## edX (Dec 15, 2001)

JPIII - what's that? I even asked someone your age and they didn't know either. so i didn't feel soooo old and out of it.   I got Final Fantasy on dvd about 5 months ago and still haven't taken the time to watch it. I'm terrible aren't i? oh well, i get more into movies once football season is over.

I also plan to go see Lord of the Rings with my son while he is visiting me over the holidays. I saw the cartoon version many years ago and loved it. the new movie looks awesome. I would go see harry potter too but he went and saw that the 2nd or 3rd day it was out. we read the 1st two books together.

btw - go to general discussion to thread 'appleworks spelling' if you haven't already. there's a nord there who wants to know what language dictionairies are supported by AW. I told him you were the guy to know. I don't think he really appreciated my taking advantage of his typo to make a joke. hey, it keeps his post near the top. he should be thankful. 

so is that what all the language thing is about - you studying to be an international lawyer someday? 
lawyer joke (told to me by a law student) -
Q: what do you call 10 lawyers at the bottom of the ocean? (answer will be last line of this post) 

i have no interest in being the DJ. I'd rather be the archivist and old music trivia champion!! NOT ANARCHIST.....archivist. I saw you misreading that (he he)

i am somewhat more awake tonite, but i hate getting up so early when i don't have to. i had really looked forward to getting 9 hrs worth last nite and catching up for the 5-6 hr nites i had this week. this site is so quiet at 3:00am pst. 

no 10.1.2 yet. I'm turning into an update junkie. but at this point in the development of osx, it seems like every update of any program and/or the system has some important improvement. 

so is your kind of music available on your site? if so i'll check it out. or give me a link where i can sample some for free. I know some new music, but the only kind i know without lyrics is jazz. I downloaded one of lonny's songs from his Lonny Fearless releases. pretty good stuff. i liked it. 

"occupational hazard being that my occupation just ain't around..."
-Jimmy Buffett

A: a good start (c'mon, laugh)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 15, 2001)

My mistake 
JP III is Jurassic Park III.  Just saw it. Very action packed.  Nice movie!   I cant wait for the 4th rendition of it lol.


Strangelly enough I havent played around with appleworks but I will take a look (if anything, just to see the joke you made lol).

The lawyer joke was sort of funny but I dont want to be an interantional lawyer...prefer to be an international playboy  (or spy lol) -- they get all the girls ;-) .. what do you think ? am I CIA material ??? lol.


As for music
Check out my site for my music mix, 
also check out www.eurodancehits.com for samples.
Amazon.de is also nice for some small 30 second clips (which I hate btw )



Admiral


----------



## edX (Dec 16, 2001)

ok, i'm listening to your site mix right now. I like the first song with all the drums.i really like pure drumming. i play drums and recorders to amuse myself. I especially like to play out in nature - a forest, a beach, a park, etc. i do it for me. ocassionally when others hear, i get compliments. occasionally i get strange looks. kids love to come up and play with the drums. parents hate it. 

ok, i've seen JP I &  II. good flicks. i gave my son the first one for xmas a few years ago i thought it was so good. i have seen the ads for III and thought it looked good too. great graphics in those movies.  i have to watch those kind of movies by myself or with my son or hers. I finally watched X-men tonite with her son while she was working. It's not her kind of thing. but i let her watch most of the chick-flicks by herself. 

yea, i can see you with your spy camera and bugging devices - master of disguise. but working for apple as a double agent, feeding microsoft false info about future developments so that they always stay at least a year behind. 

well, as i listen to more of this music, i like some of it, some i can tolerate, and some reminds me of the cheesy soundtracks for subtitled titty movies  or i could see you working for the cia - the record label that is.

"secret agent man, secret agent man...."
-??? but it's a classic, you need a copy


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 16, 2001)

It's been so long that I've made that mix that I had to go take a look at the playlist to remind myself (although I am pretty sure it's safri duo with Played-a-live).

Man, when I was going to greece this summer, the on-flight radio had a "loveparade" mix because it was loveparade weekend and I was soooooo tired but couldnt sleep!  All these songs that I liked and knew they were playing...when I heard played a live I wanted to get up and dance in the plane (yes..I know and I dont even like dancing  ) -- it fileld me up with energy he he

As for playing drums in the woods...be careful of the grizzly bears  .... I can just picture you now playing drums and bringing all the bears closer lol...


oh oh before I forget -- "Played a live" is also called the bongo song.


JP III was a good movie as I said...you should really see it   The only time I see chick flicks is when I am dragged by my friends to go to the theater...



Admiral


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 16, 2001)

Money for nothing
and chickes for free
_______________
Direstraits


----------



## edX (Dec 16, 2001)

my turn to lol!!

actually i tend to draw skunks & racoons & the occasional turtle 
birds and butterflies seem to be drawn to the recorders & ocinaras. I really have a pretty good collection of primitive style percusssion instruments. We always take a lot of them camping and get our friends to play too - campfire jams. i also ran a meditation group for a little over ayear and would let the group play them. It was usually everyone's favorite part of the session.

good thing you didn't get up and dance on the plane - you'd have probably ended up being referred to someone like me 

I would never pay to go see a chickflick at the theatre. I almost never see movies at the theatre anymore - has to promise great graphics and special effects to get me to lay out that kind of money. it's too easy to watch them at home and be able to pop your own popcorn, go to bathroom when you want and not put up with other people talking. I'm spoiled, i know. I was glad i saw the matrix on the big screen. I think if i ever saw a theatre playing Blade Runner i would go, even though i've watched it on vhs about 7-8 times or more. 

I'm sure i will see JP III once it comes to hbo or maybe sooner if its available as a pay per view when one of the kids is visiting. I think we are planning to watch the latest steven segal movie tomorrow nite.

" James Dean, James Dean, 
you said it all so clean.
i know my life would look alright,
if i could see it on the silver screen."
- eagles


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 16, 2001)

lol @ steven segal 
I havent seen a movie of his since Under Siege 2 

The last time I went to the movies was this summer with friends. I would pay to see a chick flick if I went with a date  -- I only go to the movies in the summer now, with friends when I am in greece.  At other times I prefer to be home and chill and watch a movie rather than go out.

As for seing someone like you I can imagine it now..."yes doctor...I know that  breakdancing in a confined space is dangerous for my health as well as the health of others but the overjoyousness of actually going on vacation, coupled with the fact that I was listening to an energetic song...well..I couldnt restrain myself") he he he....

What would you say to that ?



Admiral


----------



## edX (Dec 17, 2001)

well, since you acknowledge knowing that what you did was wrong, you can't use temporary insanity as a defense!!! 

and if i were single, i too would pay for chickflicks. although comedies tend to set a good mood for a relationship as well. (at least one with me) And if you can find a woman that wants to watch sci-fi and action adventure - keep that one!

speaking of women, her son and I decorated the yule tree tonight. it's the first thing i've done that has started to put me in the holiday spirit. it doesn't really feel like a time of celebration with the war in afghanistan going and all. I worry of course about my son flying out to see me and returning safely. 

btw, stop by all thoughts non-technical if you have time. there's a pretty interesting new thread there that seems right up your alley. 
You know, this thread is getting so long we need to either move it there when we get to 100 or ask the admin to open a new forum called "eavesdropping on the admiral & ed" in the 'other' section.
 Flavarus or somebody was worried about the bandwidth of signatures. i wonder what their opinion is of our posts. 

herve - are you home? I don't want to buy your site name, but i think you should change your title to 'one in several million'. You've earned it. (btw, girls that walk away are a dime a dozen) wouldn't you agree Ak?

"said i'm running but i'll take my time
a friend of the devil is a friend of mine.
if i get home before daylight, 
i just might get some sleep tonite"
-Grateful Dead (will just use 'GD' for them from now on)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 17, 2001)

I protest, I am not insane (although sometimes I think I am the re-encarnation of the dali lama  ha ha ha) -- joke 

Last time I went to the movies I saw 3 things
1) The mexican - with my friend
2) Swordfish - with the same friend
3) Double take - with a date.


So I can say that I had all three genres in one summer lol .  I generally dont like chickflicks.  They lack interest, plot, a cetrain je ne sais quoi.  I have to say that the company matered more than the film (but how someone can hack something unhackable while being "serviced" and having a gun pointing to his head is beyond me -- reference to swordfish)

Girls that walk away are a dime a dozen ?
Heck, I would be glad if they did that. Somehow most girls that nothing happens with them manage to do something to piss me off and they spend their time asking for forgiveness...I just dont get it (what am I the pope and it's so important to them? lol)

As for this thread...I wonder how the heck we got to almost 100 postings 


Admiral


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 17, 2001)

System.out.println("Double take - with a date");


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 17, 2001)

Herve you are one funny son of a gun


----------



## edX (Dec 17, 2001)

herve - the correct engish would be 'struck by lightening'. of course if you want to make it sound like a disease you could say 'stricken by lightening'. "strucked" is just not a word. 

Ak - the mexican and swordfish are 2 i want to see. would you recommend paying for them now or just waiting til they get out on TMC, HBO, etc? how good/bad are they?

boy you must be the real stud if girls are begging you for anything, especially forgiveness!!  
and of course you're not the pope, you just said you were the dali lama. sounds like an identity disorder. this will take years of intensive therapy, but it can be cured (lol)as to how this thread got so long, add that to the great mysteries of the universe. but my theory is that we just got to talking about silly sh*t, and then we got to talking about relationships, and then we just turned into babbling brooks.  I think i will go back and reread this entire thread very soon and try and see what went wrong (lol some more)

"happy birthday to you,
happy birthday to you,
happy birthday dear Ak,
happy birthday to you!!

and many mooooorrrre!!"
-traditional folk song


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 17, 2001)

Hey I just saw the card 
Realllllyyy nice girl...what's her name ? 
is she single ? lol....


Let's see...movie wise, swordfish is a movie worth it's money.  I think you should see it soon!  The mexican is more of a comedy wraped around romance, so I would leave that for HBO.

As for the length of this thread...I dont care how long it gets.  Heck, between you and me (and herve) we can probably solve some of this world's mysteries lol 

Man... I think I am gonna go home, get a shot of vodka and study for some maths. (need to make my professor prescribed "cheat sheet" he he)

Be back later (post maths)


Admiral


----------



## edX (Dec 17, 2001)

well, herve certainly supplies us with plenty of mysteries. don't you herve?

glad you liked the card. so i guess the find Ak a girl hunt is over. next thing you know it will just be herve and i talking. you'll be too busy with _her_!! just like with theed, i want an invitation to the wedding. after all, i put you two together (lol)

i gotta go shop for yule presents. it's raining here and i really don't want to leave the house, but you gotta do what you gotta do. 

so has racerx been reading this thread or have you been talking about your birthday elsewhere? 

hey herve, why don't you draw Ak a picture for his b-day?

"around and round,
what comes around goes around,
don't ask me why,
around and round..."
-? (Ratt maybe)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 17, 2001)

I didnt believe that kira was her real name but hey... it's even better  -- rare person with a rare name he he he.

I seriously doubt we would hit it off though -- her being an internet model and me a programmer from massachusetts -- I feel so... programerly  (hey did you see the movie "antz" last night by the way?  the intro was quite funny lol)

My picture is in the "post your photo here" thread, so if there are any artistically inclined people ehre that want to make a sketch go for it ;-)


Hmmm... I dont doubt that RacerX probably has read some of this thread, but I think that the Bulletin Board software says on the bottom of the main page whose Bday it is each day....or at least it used to.


-- and the break from math continues for another 15 min --


Admiral
PS: math question of the night--> without opening a math text tell me what a hilbert matrix is


----------



## edX (Dec 18, 2001)

well, you're probably right about that not being her real name, but it's the only one i've heard other than littleredhead. besides, you wouldn't remember her name the next morning anyway. 

i didn't go shopping, we didn't watch the movie, and i spent anhour or more figuring out how to dump some backups of appleworks. this hasn't been much of a day. i hope you had a better one than me for your birthday. the highlight of my day was picking out your card - there were 11 other poses i believe 

a hilbert matrix - fox tv show where dilbert's twin brother gets stuck inside his computer. he eventually learns to enter and leave this environment at wil,l hence giving him an escape from working by disappearing into the computer when his boss comes looking for him. i dunno. what is a hilbert matrix (in 20 words or less)?

i saw antz a couple of years ago . the one where the worker ant falls for the princess ant, right? i used to go see all the good kids movies. but now my son is getting to that age where he's too old for them (almost 13). so i guess it will be another 4-5 years before we can watch those kinds of movies again. 

i haven't found any b-day announcement on my first page or anywhere else. so i think racerx is watching us. (its not paranoia if they really are out to get you ) lol

herve - your signature reads correctly now. good job. 

"if it wasn't for bad luck,
i wouldn't have no luck at all."
- cream


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 18, 2001)

lol the hilbert matrix explanation is the funniest one of all he he.  I wonder what the heck happened to that show.  It was on UPN but then it just disappeared (like the show freedom which I really liked).


The highlight of your day was picking out my card ? lol... I am sure you wait patiently for your friend's bday to send em cards lol he he he.

I spent last night doing math and I am not done yet.  I will be finishing up today and tomorrow...exams! I slept early too, the first time in god know how long 


In the beggining of "antz" the worker ant is talking to a psychiatrist that's why I mentioned it ;-)  It was hilarious -- 

worker: "being the middle child in a family of 5,000,000...well I feel so insignificant"

psychologist: "well you;ve made a breakthrough today"

worker: "really?!"

Psychologist: "yes, you are insignificant"


lol 



Admiral


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 18, 2001)

00 print "TOYSTORY"
100 print "TO LATE ADMIRAL"
101 print "DOGZ"
102 print "Made by Frogs design"


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 18, 2001)

Hey Ed.... I dont know what this post means (the one by herve) but it's the 100th of this thread  -- an you analyze it?


----------



## edX (Dec 18, 2001)

herve's over my head on this one. maybe it will come to me in a dream. maybe we should just ask herve to explain.

herve - would you explain your last post. we didn't get it.

so Ak i notice you are online as i write this. perhaps i will get it done before you leave. 

a man goes to his therapist wearing nthing but wrapped in cellophane. he asks the therapist what he thinks about this. the therapist replies, "i can plainly see your nuts."   my mother told me this one.

well today is bright and sunny here. the shopping must get done today. the house must get cleaned and jag is on tonite. also lans to go down tothe harbor for fish and chips tonite. busy day ahead of me. so i will keep this short.

"wheel keeps a turning round and round,
bound to cover just a little more ground..."
-GD


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 18, 2001)

lol so this is the first thing that the doc noticed ? the nuts ?  lol

I need to do some shopping tonite too.  I need to go get some sweets for my coworkers since I think tomorrow might be the last day I see them all before xmas.  I also need to finish studying   I am done with my study guide for math, just a few more finishing touches and also Ineed to crack my russian book open and review a little.

You think drinking vodka while stydying russian will get me into the culture of the country??? lol.

man.. I feel beat!  Any good masseuses out there ? 


Admiral


----------



## edX (Dec 19, 2001)

uh. better watch that involving yourself in the culture stuff. i can tell you from experience that it doesn't work.  i can see this being an extra problem with language. I have enough trouble with english after vodka 

ok, got about half my shopping done today. i will hopefully finish up tomorrow. bought her a bunch of new camping gear that she has been wanting. bought my son a basketball and fishing rod. tomorrow i wil also return the first hd i bought when i was having problems a couple of weeks ago and hopefully get myself a 40gb 7200rpm firewire drive as one of my presents.  then i should be able to get enough stuff off the 80gb to properly defragment and optimize. then i should be running smoothly again.

you know the reason it wouldn't work out in the long run with kira is not because you are so programerly, but because she probably wouldn't pass the 'must do more than sit and look pretty' criteria. not to mention she is a pc user. I don't know how i could have been so stupid and forgotten. (i should have looked harder  ) well, maybe for christmas...
on the other hand she is a redhead, she is bound to have lots of opinions
 

"fat bottom girls you make this rockin' world go round..."
- Queen


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 19, 2001)

1 print "The first line is a mistake. You can't compile this. It is Zillion."goto 1


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 19, 2001)

It isn't tried out on a mac... 
Mactest System.out.println("needs additional tests - don't test poorly written code");


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 19, 2001)

No problem with vipbasic on Performa 460.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 19, 2001)

Ha ha ha 
Well on the kira thing... I dont know...she might have something upstairs...you never know...of course herve might be trying to warn us not to experiment with kira cause she might be "poorly written code" lol 

I did some shopping last nite (went to a greek pastry store and got some delicious sweets for my coworkers).  Other than that I am pestering compaq to see when my new iPaq is coming in...their tag is "after xmas" lol ... idiots 


As for culture...hey the culture is nice...after all how can you seduce...eerrmmm..I mean enchant, girls of other cultures if you dont know what's up ? he he he -- Admiral international man of mystery lol
-- I can hold my own after a few drinks...besides..I;'ve never gotten drunk in the 4 years that I've been drinking (hey I can actually count how many drinks I;ve had so they mustent be that many lol)



Admiral


----------



## edX (Dec 20, 2001)

sorry i didn't reply sooner today. ijust had avery busy day. right now i am beat. i finished 95% of my shopping - now i have to wrap!! this may take nearly as much work as the shopping. 
I bought myself some toys while i was out. I  got an Acom 40gb 7200rpm firewire drive, a wacos graphite 2 tablet, an adesso intellimedia pro ergonomic keyboard, and a global village video fx (adaptor for vga to usb input for my vhs video camera!!). I am going to have fun playing in my spare time during next few weeks! 

maybe herve thinks kira is too old for you, like a performa, she is outdated. 

if either of you two (or any of you lurkers) know anything about the stuff ibought today, speak up and let me know.

so herve, what do you think of this idea of promoting you and making you a real official on the site? you ready for this? or would this be too 'master' and not enough 'zen'? i think something that recognizes that you do make a valuable contribution to this site is in order. you should know by now that Ak and i both like you. Hey, Ak follows you around and gives replies to even your most obscure messages. I think he is secretly your biggest fan.  

well, my son got here safe and sound tonight, i'll have more to say about that later. i'm beat so imma goin'ta bed.
not even a lyric quote.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 20, 2001)

I came home late last nite.  I had 2 finals, a russian one which I think I did well on and a math one....well that one I dont think I did so well on 

On stuff I couldnt answer I wrote down a few smartass responces like "Oh I wish I could remember my calculus right about....now!" lol -- we had to use calc to answer a couple of questions but...the course wasnt about calc and I hasnt done ANY calc for 3.5 years lol   aaaahhh oh well, I think I passed -- it was a stupid class anyway.


Today I have a computer science final which I have yet to study for, but I have till 6 tonite to do so. and after that...I am sooooooooooo done!  ONe more semester down woohoo!!!!!!


Oh the toys you bought.  HD...just plug it in to your FW port  -- I have a western digital one and its beautiful!  Natural keuboards I dont like, they are just tooooooo weird! -- tablet...seen it, never used it   Just plug it in and play around with it he he.


As for kira... age doesnt matter lol...(well it does but not at kira's age he he -- the stories I could tell  --but that I wont lol)

As for the crazy dutch bot we call herve....all I can say is WOW!!!!  I came online this morning and there  must be 15 herve posts more than half are with attachments he he 



Admiral


----------



## edX (Dec 21, 2001)

well, herve's up for a site promotion. he's gotta look good. (rock 'em herve!!)

wow, another really long, busy day.  but we finally got everything ready, had yule eve's dinner with our kids and some friends. lit the yule log and talked about the last year.  tomorrow we get up and open presents. i'm pretty sure my son will be surprised when he sees some things he gets - like a cordless phone with headset and a big wheel skateboard for offroad.  he still can't figure out what the big long package is even though it is something he asked for - a street hockey stick!

i'm tired but like you i feel like i just finished the last test. time for fun for the next few days. i'll probably only manage to post once a day and a short one at that. 
hope all your finals went well, i can see from your reply to my questions about my toys that your smartass attitutude from math was still lingering.   I hope you do ok in that class !! 

herve, i'm not a programmer so whenever you speak code, i will not get it. sorry. just do your best in plain english please. we will do our best to figure it out!!

Happy Yule to you both!! (winter solstice)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 21, 2001)

he he, You are the first person I have ever met that celebrates the winter solstice -- if it a common thing ?  Quite interesting cause I heard it on the radio today they were throwing everyting in there "merry xmas, happy hannukah, happy kwanzaa,happy new year...happy winter solstice" -- I thought the last one was a joke... man was I wrong 



I am all done, and right now I am not worrying.  No need to worry since I cant do anything about it  -- At the moment I am trying to battle the stupid administration of my university to not take 3 general education requirements.  If I do, I will probably graduate in 2005  lol -- these guys at Student Advizing are complete jackasses, this is their responce:

"well, why not drop your german minor and do the classes?" -- whaaaaaaat ?  -- drop something that I (1) like and (2) will actually show on my diploma that I did do some work and for what ? to take 2 art courses so that I can know what the F* expressionism is ?!  What a bunch of dimwhits lol...--they must have a calus in their head or something.  I will talk to the my boss see if he has any string he can pull -- and then talk to the director of student advising.  I think what is causing problems is that I look very your and people dont believe that I work here full time and that I am "part of the family" ....


Hmmm...well since classes are over I can focus on a few things I've been meaning to do  ... I can finally write those newtonBooks that I wanted to (and translate them to eBook format too), and I can make some editions to my web site (as well as start learning another foreign language) -- aint vacations grand ?????



Admiral


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 21, 2001)

I have mailed Steve Jobs and Samantha Fox. Whole I got was a big silence. Steve you are an old man! Samantha is nothing for you!


----------



## edX (Dec 22, 2001)

I don't know if celebrating yule is a common thing, but i personally know many others that do as well. we usually celebrate xmas as well for our families' sakes. besides, the more parties and gifts the better. our family will only have a small xmas this year as her kids will be other places and she has to work during xmas day. (she's a psychiatric nurse at a hospital). so our big day has just ended. tomorrow we are day tripping down to monterey to visit with her brother and his family.
i got lots nice presents - statues for the yard, jerry garcia ties, a singing bobble head doll like they show on monday night football, and a new robe and pajamas that she made for me.

my son was surprised and excited with his gifts. the hockey stick was one of the last things he opened and he thought it was going to be a fishing rod. (the rod was shorter, i took it apart)!! 

i can really relate to your advising problems. I had the same kind of screw ups at ohio state untill i made an appt with an honors program advisor. after seeing her a few times, i signed up for the honors program and had no problems from there on out!! but the jerks in general advising didn't know shit. find yourself a good higher level advisor who has been there a while if you can. like i said, i started seeing the honors advisor before i even thought about being in the honors program. 

so are you going to be around for vacation or are you going home? time to start enjoying yourself and doing those extra things you never seem to have time for.


----------



## edX (Dec 22, 2001)

so herve - how long ago did you write them? you can't expect an instant answer. I pm'd you several days ago and it took you awhile to reply and you're not even a famous person. (infamous maybe, but not true celebrity status yet that i know of). and it will take me a few days to reply to your reply.  so don't expect too much of steve and samantha - they don't even know and love you like we do. 

hey, i'm hoping you get the mac for a holiday present! I would say xmas but i don't really know what holiday you celebrate. You could be jewish for all i know. so happy everthing, like on ak's radio station!! 

come to mwsf - we'll have coffee and snacks. (you too ak) 

actually i would rather you bought the new mac rather than spending money to go look at new ones. btw - this will be my first computer expo kind of thing. I'm kinda excited. i always have fun at psychology conferences and seminars as well as other expos for things i am interested in. plus i just figured out where the mosconi center is the last time i got lost in sf a few weeks ago. (can't wait for simx to buy me coffee and pastries)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 22, 2001)

general advising sucks,
the good thing is that I know several people that know the head of general advising so I will try that route.  Next week I will be composing my argument, filling in the people that know him the best and working at it 

I already have 2 other advisors (Italian, Computer Science, German) which are WAY more knowledgeable so I dont have to deal with general advising.  I do need to go to general advising for those stupid general education requirements  lol -- oh well -- for now I am calm (that woman was a biatch anyway, very condecending like she knew everything )


As for what I want to do... At the moment I want to start learning another language (vietnamese), Write 4 grammar books (one NewtonBook version, one eBook version for PocketPCs), and chipping off at web site updates  

I think I will do the majority of my russian HW for next semester ( I know what it is) so that I will have some extra free time next semester.


I also want to make a new compilation.  I promised a friend of mine that I would make her one.  I am listening to songs now.  Perhaps I will make an intermediate "change" to the web site with part of that mix, and do teh full fledged update in july. (oh btw I did not understand what you said about my web site to herve  )


Oh..before I forget... I am home lol...so I am not going anywhere.  My univ. is close to where I live so I commute  -- Since I wont have classwork, and I will have less work/customer  base to contend with I think I am going to be here the same amount 


Admiral


----------



## edX (Dec 22, 2001)

refresh an old man's memory - what did i say about your web site?

more reply tonite.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 22, 2001)

> You could be jewish for all i know. so happy everthing, like on ak's radio station!!



That is what I did not understand


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 22, 2001)




----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 22, 2001)

ED It was the first time I received a private message! It took so long to see it.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 22, 2001)

you have a blacklist 
give us all the dirt   Who are they and what did they do ?


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 22, 2001)

It was not my idea! I have learned it from you.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 22, 2001)

Hmmmm interesting  

Hey Ed... I think Herve is spying on me! 
I usually blacklist old friends that piss me off... maybe herve is a supespy and knows my every move 


Admiral


----------



## edX (Dec 23, 2001)

> Quite interesting cause I heard it on the radio today they were throwing everyting in there "merry xmas, happy hannukah, happy kwanzaa,happy new year...happy winter solstice" -- I thought the last one was a joke... man was I wrong



the radio station you were listening to that said happy everthing.  
glad to know it's your memory failing and not mine!!  lol

just got back from monterey. i thought i was tired before. now i am about caput. we did have fun though. we went to the aquarium and saw the special seahorse exhibit. really fascinating. I tried to take pictures of these kinds of sea horses called sea dragons to show everybody but there wasn't enough light.  we bought a book with a picture of one so maybe i will scan that later in the week and share.  I have never tried scanning a screened pic before though.

I ate calimari steak for dinner. mmmmmm. 

maybe herve is just psychic. or maybe you talked about blacklists on some other post somewhere. don't eeeeven try to convince us you remember all 3000+ posts!!!

so herve who are you pissed at? one of the dorks that make fun of your posts or somebody you know in your real life?
hey, i'm honored to be your first pm. i was just joking about how long it took to reply. It was just a "Hi" since i noticed you were online at the same time. btw -you can set your preferences to make a java box pop up and tell you that you have one immediately upon receiving one. that's what i do. it's a real surprise when you finish writing something like this and suddenly you are popped to a new screen rather than back to your post.
(and you are supposed to be picking up ak's good habits, not his antisocial ones! )

well, gonna go see what else is new on the site. 

later.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 23, 2001)

LOL..you said something baout internet radio (so I figured you were refering to my site as an internet radio station  -- simple misunderstanding lol )

I was energized last nite.  Saw face off on TV and did a chapter of russian HW (figured if I do it now, I wont have to do it next semester lol -- 3 more left to go lol) -- TOday I will start writing my newtonbooks -- should be fun-- remember the fine points of french grammar too he he.


As for Antisocial skills...well..there is a sayin in greek.  People are like stamps, the more you spit, the more they stick -- meaning the more you blacklist/ignore them, the more they pay attention to you lol. -- its all a part of a bigger plan my friend -- its one of those deals that when you are really mad you dont talk to the person instead of yelling, it causes a greater effect.  I am not the psychologist (or trainee psychologist) you are  -- there must be a technical term lol -- give it to us ;-)


Man... I still cant believe that I am on vacation!!!! I feel great!!!!!

How is everyone today ???? 

oh oh before I forget -- one of my better traits  is my unmatched optimism lol

Admiral


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 23, 2001)

www.brainmania.com


----------



## edX (Dec 24, 2001)

well i can't place any specific term for what you are referring to, but it certainly falls under the broader category of passive-agressive behavior. which overly simplified means that you don't do something in order to hurt the other person. 

today was nicely quiet. just kicked back and watched football, tv shows and did some occasional cleaning up. i could use about a week of days like today right now.

I can't imagine spending my vacation doing work that isn't due until next term. that's not a vacation, that's just continuing to work. please do yourself a favor  - do something fun that involves human contact!! go somewhere, do something. let go of school for awhile. we all need to recharge - do not attempt to be the energizer bunny. 

so herve - i think Ak's sense of optimism would be a wonderful trait for you to pick up from him. it's like in the movie "shakespeare in love" - "things will work out. i don't know how but they always do."
feel better now that you've slept herve?


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 24, 2001)

There is only 1 person who can use the broadband at home.


----------



## edX (Dec 24, 2001)

herve - a simple router will take care of that. you can get a good one for less than $100 these days. notice i use one. my lady and i can both broadband at the same time from opposite ends of the house.  

it's pretty simple to install, i am sure a brainymaniac like you could do it.  

so herve what is this i read about you going after high school girls? in this country you would e considered legally too old for them. 

btw - the guy who wrote my new book on sea horses was born in holland.  but he lives in australia now.


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 24, 2001)

I don't like(love) to go back to work! They are doing some dirty stuff there. They are always facing what I'm doing. I love to hide me and work hard.


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 24, 2001)

I have received a lettre from the musicworld,... it is so confused.


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 24, 2001)

It is under the scanner! SECRET


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 24, 2001)

lol well ed...if those high school girls are 18 it is legal anywhere   


As for the secret paper herve...it aint secret any more... he he... you scaned it


----------



## edX (Dec 25, 2001)

merry xmas to all!!

so what did you guys get from santa claus?? nice clothes, computer stuff, books?? hope he was good to both of you.  

I've finally tried installing the new hd.  Ak, I wish plugging it in and away you go was all there was to it. This thing comes with the same support software as my maxtor. after having no luck with that i intialized it with disk utility and got an icon. but it will only copy a few hundred mb of data at once. if i go over about 775mb of tranfer it freezes the system. at first only while the copy window is in foreground but it eventually stops all open applications from functioning. It is just ass bad in 9. there it stops copy after about 30mb, reports an error and quits copy.  the folder that is left on the drive can't be trashed because it can't be found. I now have an opinion on acom drives - they suck. 
it also makes a loud noise like it has a fan inside. this is mildly annoying. 

now i'm half afraid to pull my other toys out.
which just reminded me that i forgot to give my son one of his presents. i hid it in my stuff. it is a lord of the rings trilogy collection boxed set. i went and put it by his bed so he will see it when he wakes up. 

so have a happy everything!!


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 25, 2001)

Merry Christmas,
Hervé


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 25, 2001)

Merry Christmas Herve and Ed 

Well I am waiting for UPS to get me my iPaq  -- compaq shipped it yesterday.
I also got a book on Chinese script (something to wrap my brain around ;-)   )


I have spent the morning SMSing all my friends abroad lol (and everyone asks if there is snow here -- which there is not  ) -- I wish I were in greece lol... see a particular someone I want to see 


Anyway, on the hard drive issue.  Is it an external firewire ?  If so, (and if it is like my external Western Digital one) teh software is only required for OS 9.  For OS X, if the HD doesnt appear on the desktop just unplug it and plug it right back (no need to reboot).  This happens to me from time to time.  Why it freezes I have no idea.  Are you just copying stuff to the HD or are you making a CD ?



Admiral


----------



## edX (Dec 25, 2001)

I'm just trying to move files from one external hd to anoother.  last night  after i wrote my posts i ran diskwarrior on it and then it seemed to work in 9. after that i tried with x but still no luck. it froze after 14 mb of a 15mb transfer.  

too bad about not being in greece - even international playboys have to spend some hoidays at home 

so, are you guys christians? is this a true religious holiday for you? if so then may the spirit of the holiday touch you today. 

if i can't get this drive to work right after a couple more hours of work, its going back. I really just want it to be more of a backup/alternate boot drive so it won't even be running most of the time. but the ability to make large file transfers is crucial to my intended use.

hoping everyone has the kind of day they were hoping for


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 25, 2001)

smile


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 25, 2001)

I just had a flashback 
I am listening to a song called "dream bells" by omega vibes... supposedly an Xmas song, but it sounds A LOT like Ecuador by Sash!!!!!

anyhow lol... I am greek (christian) orthodox.  If I were more religious it would be more of a religious holiday but I think that in my age group not many people are religious anyway.  My religion is more of a custom since lots of greek customs and greek orthodox religion stuff go hand in hand a lot of the time.


Dont give up on the hard drive  take one step at a time...and as herve said...smile 




Admiral


----------



## edX (Dec 25, 2001)

happy flashback. 

so, you got any ideas on the drive. it is one step away from going back into the box and exchanging it for a different brand.  

i would blame the system or something but i just transferred 4 gb from my internal to my old maxtor and the job went smoothly. it may just be a defective drive. it was the last one left in store when i bought it and someone had already returned it once.

i might post a thread asking for help before i give up. maybe.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 26, 2001)

Well what kind of files are you transfering ? (not that it matters)
Remind me again what kind of brand the HD is....is it a FW connector?  Any software that came with it under OS 9?  Does this copying freeze happen only under OS X or under OS 9 too ?


-- end of flashback  --


----------



## edX (Dec 26, 2001)

first, i've tried it with all different kinds of files - batches of jpegs, apps, compressed files - always the same.
here is my post that i put up in general discusion that no one has so much as said 'too bad' to...
"ok, i finally tried to install my new acom 40gb external firewire hd last night. it comes with same setup utilities as my maxtor so i didn't do anything but load the 9 driver with those. i reformatted with disk utility. icon appears normally. but any file transfer over a few mb just stops before completion. the finder goes into endless spinning wheel. eventually relaunching the finder always results in forced restart being neccesary. I have reformatted twice, run disk repair utilities many times, and still no luck. my maxtor continues to function flawlessly. I was able to comlete transfers between the two in 9 after doing the repairs. any ideas before i reformat this to pc and return the thing? 

oh, mac will not boot in osx with it plugged in. I have to hot plug it after boot to get recognition of it. unmounting it and unplugging then replugging freezes osx as well. 

disk utility id's it as "intio" "

problem is just occurring in osx now, works fine in 9. I also did a surface scan w/techtool pro last night and it failed -said i need to do a complete reformat - but i can't get drive setup to recognize the drive. disk utilty in 10 recognizes it but only seems to let me do a quick reformat.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 26, 2001)

Dont know what to tell ya....
my western digital was a snap  no probs whatsoever.


on a non hard drive note... I am soooo dang tired 
I was walking for 3 hours straight... I did get my passport renewed though -- I can go back to being the international man of mystery in 5 weeks lol

The bad thing is that virgin megastore aint open yet...it says winder 2002...so I guess I gotta wait lol



Admiral


----------



## edX (Dec 26, 2001)

boy, a lot of good your cs degree is doing (he he) shouldn't you know how to fix something like this by now? maybe you should have gone to devry (lol)

so where did you go hiking? in nature or around town or just shopping?
tiredness from exercise is good for you!!

what is a virgin megastore? i know you're still looking for a girl but isn't that a bit drastic?? 


hey herve - are you busy playing with your new presents?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 26, 2001)

Technically I dont have a CS degree yet...
besides I am not used to long distance customer service lol  -- and havent dealt with that particular brand of HD....what kind is it again  ??? he he --


My hiking was around town (3 hours non stop -- wearing army boots lol)  Mostly windowshopping and taking care of business (finally got my passport straightened away!  yay! -- back to being agent 009 lol)


The virgin megastore is a music & video store owned by virgin. (same guys that make video games and have the british airlines etc etc etc).  
Virgin megastore does sound kinda...well like having a double entendre but I think that in the current state of world affairs most people have lost their virginity by the age of 17.  Not my cup of tea since people at that age cant fully comprehend what true emotion is but anway, I guess I am an old fashioned young dude lol -- (let me just point out that I am not advocating the "save till marriage" method  -- If I were I would not be an international man of mystery   lol )



anyway, enough outta me, what sayeth thee Ed ? (or any others for that matter, there are ~120 posts, and ~ 600 views so others must be viewing in lol)


Admiral


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 27, 2001)

GSM


----------



## edX (Dec 27, 2001)

the brand name is kinda hard to read - not sure if it says Sucka or LoserData. maybe it's a Bitch.  i'm ready to take it back next week. I will give it till then to succede. Maybe there is some genius out there who will know the answer.  speaking of geniuses, theed really seems to have deserted us.   oh well, i guess with you, herve and i, we make up the three musketeers (or is that the three stooges? ha ha)

my son and i got jenga up to 36 levels tonight - that was the best we ever remember doing.!! of course i was the one that finally made it fall. It took almost 40 mins.  He made it fall within 10 mins the first 2 times but then i lost it when it got really hard. 

I thought it might be that virgin. they produced some great music in the 80's. now they're going retail huh? seems like a good way to create a tax write of with the economy like it is. 

army boots - what's up with that? it's one of those things about your generation i don't understand - ugly, uncomfortable shoes. give me my tennis shoes or hiking boots, suede or soft leather dress shoes or even flip flops or surf mocs and i will be much more happy. or at least my feat will. of course i really would wear my slippers everywhere if people wouldn't laugh and they wouldn't wear out so fast!! 

herve - what is gsm? phontically it is gassem. still means nothing to me. please elaborate for the alpabetically challenged like myself. I also am looking forward to you using your osx drawing as your avatar. i like that pic the best of any you have done. so is that your family on your web site? which one is your sister? which one is her husband?

oh weel, back to work on the hd dilema. 

"thirty days in the hole,
thirty days in the hole..."
-humble pie


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 27, 2001)

Herve what does GSM have to do with anything ? 

GSM == Gee Es Em (Group Special Mobile)
Its the communications standard used for wireless communications globally by almost every single country on the globe.  In the USA VoiceStream uses it and AT&T and Cingular are converting to it.

As for the virgin megastore, its been around for a while now in europe at least and there have been some stores in the USA (see the movie Dracula 2000, they have one in new orleans he he). -- It should be a nice store to visti considering that they will probably have lots of imports (yay!) and they have lots of listening stations 


As for teh HD...its a no name one...goodluck, just return the thing today lol, save youself some frustration -- (being more calm helps you in jenga lol)

As for teh army boots, its more of a style thing.  Most people (in my age group at least, here) wear jeans, sneakers, or something that looks awful on them lol.  For some reason I go agaist trends wear clean ironed khakis or polos, leather jackets and polished black army boots lol.  Along with an open glowing attitute I caught several smiles from nice looking girls yesterday lol  -- doctor what does this prove ?  -- you think they lik my ghotti or just my dressing habits  ???



Admiral


----------



## edX (Dec 27, 2001)

oh, i'd say it's just that general air of optimism that you project whereever you go 

today we go see lord of the rings. i think i am looking forward to this as much or more than my son!!


click here to see my drive as pictured at macmall. they claim to have top notch service so maybe i will just call them today. we'll see if they are blowing smoke or walking the talk!!

I think we will play stratego next. or maybe backgammon. depends on how tired we are from sitting thru 3 hrs of the movie. (and how late we get home!!)

i wonder if the agency will be a new episode tonite? probably not. at least 'inside the nfl' on hbo will be new. oh yea, that reminds me, we staart getting wb and upn on direct tv starting today!!! this is a good thing. now i will be able to see enterprise. 

"mars ain't the kind of place to raise your kids..."
-Elton John


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 27, 2001)

Never heard of acomdata  -- It looks nice but it looks like a no name company --  give em a call and ask.

Give us the lowdown on LOTR when you get back.  I think that tonite I will be watching the tick he he.  That is one hilarious show -- especiall those batmanuel & captain liberty characters he he.  I havent seen the agency at all.  Any good ?


Cant wait to get my iPaq tomorrow 



Admiral


----------



## edX (Dec 28, 2001)

is it here yet? is it here yet? please let it get here!!!! 

so LOR was great!! the best 3 hr movie i have ever seen! i wrote a short review of it in sci-fi forum. i am anxious to see the next 2. i've got one day of the week after xmas planned for the next 2 years.  the movie is even better than the trailers which is very rare. not exactly a date movie unless you know she is into this kind of stuff. go with the guys or even by yourself. although i think you will want to talk about it with someone else who has seen it afterwards. 

i called acom - my report of that call is in my post in general discussion about my problems with the drive. too long to repeat here. short story is i knew more than the 1st moron who tried to help and lied to me so i called his supervisor who is working on it.  i'll talk more about this as i decide what i want to do if they can't fix it over the net or the phone. 

so tomorrow i am going to try and hook up and old performa 6200 series running 7.6.something to send it home with my son as his 1st computer. i finally decided he should spend a year learning to break and fix it before i get him something that will at least run 9, maybe x by then. 

"head out on the highway,
looking for adventure,
and whatever comes our way
we were born to be wild, born to be wild, born to be wild..."
-steppenwolf (which is also name of a good herman hesse book)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 28, 2001)

Its not here yet, although I did leave a note for UPS at the door in case they come, I dont see them  and I am online and thus unable to hear if someone comes (the stupid condo administration tied the buzzer to the phone system so if someone comes and the phone is in use they get a busy signal lol -- smart cookies lol.

In any case, the best thing is experementation.  When I got my first mac (performa 635CD) I probably had about 25 Sad Mac faces and had to reinstall everything within the fist 3 weeks   I was going in, changing resources, trying to make stuff greek, trying to revert stuff back to normal doing some basic applescripts to screw everything up -- lol... tried to see what sort of tolerence the computer had and how I could recover from it he he he   It was quite enjoyable... I couldnt be the man I am not without breaking my initial mac lol.  (I still have the old bugger, operational but Its almost useless, since basic internet and wordprocessing is all that it can do lol. )


I think I will wait for the DVD version of LOTR.  I hate going to the movies by myself...besides most of my "friends" (here) are bores lol -- I seriously think I can have a better time alone -- greece is another matter lol



Admiral


----------



## edX (Dec 29, 2001)

ah come on, take your ipaq and get out the door and go see it - i'm telling you that you will thank me afterwards.  

got most of the performa set up for my son today. i at least got him to where he can set it up and take it back down all on his own which will be important when he gets it home. turned out i couldn't swap out the memory from my lc 575 so i showed him how to do it and i may order him 64mb worth for his bday in march. 
his favorite thing was the paint programs. he entertained himself for an hour or more just doodling and learning how they work. that was very promising to me. maybe he'll end up in graphic design someday. It was really fun helping him explore the mac-chine. 

i can just see you getting frown faces and having to unscrewup everything. last i saw of my first mac it still got frown faces when booted from hd!!
btw - hope your "friends" don't hang out here under aliases!!

so herve - i've noticed you've been on the site but not posting as much. what's up with that? you must have gotten some good books!!

"mama tried to raise me better
but her feelings i denied.
that leaves only me to blame
cause mama tried.."
-GD


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 29, 2001)

LOL herve must be playing with his Xmas gifts he ge ge   (or having fun confusing new osx users  )

I got my iPaq yesterday (almost thought it wouldnt get here) and I played till midnight with it installing apps, games, dictionaries, handwritting recognition stuff on it, plahing with VPC trying to activate stuff... man it was a learning experience.  Still not done playing though.  There are many things I want to test out that I have not yet.  The day is young, its only 9:50 lol.  

I still need to finish writing that french book, so I guess tonight and part of today I guess will be dedicated towards authoring.

Any luck with your HD ?


I remember when I got m hands on my first computer(well my friend's  ) -- it was an amiga 500 and we played games all day long he he



Admiral


----------



## edX (Dec 30, 2001)

glad to hear you are playing with your new toy 

no news on the hd - never got the firmware update they promised. oh well. i will call again next week and if that doesn't do it - i'll exchange this one. i've been too busy getting the performa tweaked and teaching my son the minimal things needed to run it. i expect a call at least once a week once he goes home to ask me about something. I can't wait till the first time he can't boot. that should be a real bonding experience bewteen us 

he continues to be excited with graphics programs - i showed him how to make his own icons and i am sure his files will look very different next time i see his computer. he started to venture into games a bit. the kid has three different game systems and he was still entertained by the old crude and simple ones that were written 10 - 15 years ago.  

well, i know herve is ok. he replied to my reply pm and wished me a happy new year. hope you're not working too hard on those projects of yours. 

"saturday, saturday, saturday night's allright..."
-elton john


----------



## edX (Dec 30, 2001)

btw - how do you like my new avatar? it's an old 'TalkWorks' icon from the gray screen days. i'm working on a colorized version. I figure this fits me till i find something that is really me. 

ran across it going thru the old floppies of ancient programs before i gave them to my son. i tried to filter out anything he might mess up his system with too bad!! and i figure the right versions of most of them are too hard for him to find on his own. 





 
what i should really have is this smilie with a beard and long hair (lol)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 30, 2001)

Smile and long hair ?  -- my God! You are Fabio!   (I cant believe its not butter! lol)

Took a small break from playing with my toy (tryin to get stuff installed on it) because ActiveSync was giving me headaches.  I finished about 4/9 of my frenchbook -- today I will try to as much.  I want to get done with all my grammar books soon before the new semester hits.  I will leave my web page as a side project for now, since I have stated that the next update will be in july.  No need to rush he he....

anywho... the TV has nothing but reruns these days (stupid networks! ) so I guess I will be spending most of the time with my mac.



Admiral


----------



## edX (Dec 30, 2001)

yea the reruns suck but then again if you had other things to have to do over the holidays you would be glad you didn't miss any. someday everyone will have digital recording and shows will be new every week for the whole year. of course there would have to be lots more shows.  maybe then you could be an internationally famous tv star 

well i guess we've gotten boring. everyone including herve has abandoned us  of course there is evidence still that others are reading - like the Ak Ak Ak....... thing in that one thread recently. you are the real world famous AdmiralAk aren't you and not just an evil imposter? 

i expect today to be a busy one and tomorrow even more so. I have to have my son at the airport around 7 am which is a 1 hr drive and then we are going to the silicon valley bowl game at noon. I'm rooting for fresno state and she is rooting for michigan state.

here's hoping you solve te mysteries nd your headache stays away!!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 30, 2001)

lol I think herve is taking a mental holiday or something, i have not seen him on the board the last few days.

I am almost done with the verbs part of my frenchbook lol... when I am done with verbs, the rest should be clear sailing. -- once I get all my stuff in line I can publish my newtonbook but after that I need to boot up my stupid windows emulator to run M$ bookpublisher lol. --

These days I feel like I am in star trek or something.  I talk to my iPaq (it has viavoice) lol -- it so hilarious when I say something like "f u" it say " pardon me??" lol --- too bad viaVoice doesnt have easter eggs that I know of (like in MacOS voice recognition if you say "joke" it will say "knock knock" lol).


I hope you have fun tomorrow.  Football isnt really my thing, tomorrow is my last day off from work before I got to get back, so I think i will spend the day keyboarding the start of my italian book lol.  Work isnt going to be much of a challenge this week either, the only thing I have to do is upgrade our windows boxes... (I sure wish people would just stop using floppies though! -- our floppy drives are ancient and dont work, the other variety we have are brandspanking new dloppy drives and they are REALLY picky with the floppies people use.  if tehy find flaws they say "please format disk" he he )


Oh well.. life is good... each day is a discovery 


Admiral


----------



## edX (Dec 31, 2001)

i'm glad you're having fun playing star trek. i hope you are captain kirk. he got the most girls. 

got my son all packed up. i hope the boxes aren't over the load limit!!  i'm going to bed soon and will have to get up at 5:15 am. i am not looking forward to that. 

i'm sure i'll have more to say tomorrow but for now - i'm going to sleep.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 31, 2001)

He he,
Captain kirk aged baddly though...I mean take a look at him... I would prefer to be picard....but then again he is such a stuck up... ok...I figured it out!  I will be Admiral AK of Starfleet Command he he ;-)

Good to hear that you are done packing.  The think I hate abou flying is when I have to fly early lol.  There are two things I take a look at when I get my plane tickets (1) cost   (2) departure time.  If the departure time is after 12:00 then I like it since I can wake up at a normal hour.  My father is the weirdo in  the family, he picks the earliest flight possible  

When I was going to greece last summer he did not believe that my flight was in the afternoon since most flights he has taken out of greece destined for the USA are at 5:00 and he has to wake up at 3:00 lol ---

At least someone is sensible in my family he he.

Well, wasnt done with my book last night, found a couple of chapters more that I need to include so I will be done today with my newton version.  Will try to port it to palm ans pocketPC OSes....


Oh well...gotta start work lol

Herve!!!! o est tu!!!!!!??????????

Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 1, 2002)

lol - and so what is your trademark command Admiral sir? 

as for early flights - this one was rare because of wierd conflicts of different people's holiday plans and ticket prices. I always buy the cheapest fights i can find. i fly my son out here 3 times a year and myself to ohio once. i try really hard to keep the total on that to around $1000 if possible. normally it's not too hard to arrange to come and go on a preferred day of the week for a particular airline with a special. but this year the holidays and school vacation dates fall so weirdly that i couldn't have him here for more than a week doing it that way. so the next cheapest option is early and late flights. but since he is unaccompanied minor (which i pay extra for) he can't take the late flights (the redeye is my personal favorite). i also saved about $60 flying him in and out of san jose rather than sfo so more drive time was involved. ( i only live 15-20 mins from sfo) but this did work out because the football game was in san jose. 
going to the game was great.!! we had a wonderful time. I came home and fell asleep for 6 hours and am now back up for a bit. I was awake for the new year after all.
if i remember later i will tell you all about the hassle i had getting my son's luggage checked. right now i don't want to get all upset thinking too much about it!!

so here's hoping that your new year will be better than your last and that this will be a trend for years to come. HAPPY NEW YEAR !!! wheeeeee!! BANG!!**** !!!! fireworks!!! Whoopeeeee!!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 1, 2002)

Happy New Year to you too Ed,
happy, healthy, and with "good brain" (i.e. greek wish to do well in school/classes )


Pattented command ? The people's push up maybe ?? ha ha ha --too much WWF eh ?


Well I was up late last night.  Was doing installations on my pocketPC os multilingual Handwriting recogniton and some games.  Celebrated new years (although no booze -- didnt feel like it -- even though I wanted to toast the new year with a shot of vodka lol) --  Finished my NewtonBook... didnt submit it to the archives yet, so I will do so today after I look it over for any typos.


As for flying -- I always look for a cheap flight.  Usually coach flights to greece are about 700-850 USD.  Now that I have a full time job though, and I dont have any major bills to pay (car insurance, car morgage, house morgage, electric, telephone) I think for the next few years I will go business class he he.--depending on pricing of course 

I usually take lufthansa to greece although swissair is good too.  (havent gotten into the frequent flyer thing with them though lol) -- maybe I will  --  The thing I hate most about flights though is getting off and waiting for luggage -- it always seems that mine come out last, I just hate siting there idly by.


Looking forward to your luggage story lol (so what were you trying to smuggle ? game boy ? laptop?  PDA ? he he)


Admiral


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 1, 2002)

Very Good! I own Lufthansashares.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 1, 2002)

lol herve do you get more frequent flyer miles ?


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 1, 2002)

The shares are in a packet.


----------



## edX (Jan 2, 2002)

wow, i have never seen this thread be as low as 7 down from top before.!!

so herve, you can't just sell some stock and buy the mac? 

Ak - too much wwf? no wonder you have trouble finding a girl 

no imeant something like "Beam me up Scotty" or "Make it so." You must have some stock line like that if you ae going to be a starfleet commander!

Actually it was the perfoma, a big old apple moniter and a printer. I got there and the lady at the counter looked at my two boxes and went and got a tape measure to see just how big they were. (this woman looked as if she had not had sex in about 15-20 years). She determined they were too big and she would have to charge me $75 a piece for them. I started pleading with her to let them go. I told her (truthfully) that i had used both size boxes before and nobody ever said anything. she remained tight ass about the whole thing. I asked her to get her supervisor which took about 5-10 mins.  The supervisor, after more pleading and explaining to her that i was a student and not a silicon valley big shot,  evetually helped me repack one of the boxes by moving some things to my son's duffle bag and let the other one slide. I was almost in tears with my voice quivering at one point in this process, It really upset me that they were being picky about a few inches and trying to keep my son from taking his xmas home with him.
then when i went thru security to take my son to gate, i got stopped and asked to take my shoes off while they wiped them for explosive residue. of course that seeed like a real minor thing as compared to the hassle with the luggage!! 

so that's the story.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 3, 2002)

lol -- actually I dont have cable -- so if I do watch wwf its going to be smackdown -- latelly I rarelly see it anymore he he I;ve lost my interest in it.

man -- I am late for a departmental meeting --
back toniteeeeee


----------



## edX (Jan 3, 2002)

if you have lost your interest in wwf, then i hereby declare you a true adult  and  grown man.  

"i'm late for a meeting" is not a very good trademark command.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 3, 2002)

lol
well the weird thing was that I was early for it (by 2 minutes) and the rest were late for it  (about 10 minutes) ---
weird -- I am always early and people are always late  (of course there have been a few exceptions to that -- one ....well 3 that I was on she was there before me -- stupid metro taking forever lol)


Anyway they did not complain they were candid about it 

so about your experience at the airport -- better not wear boots when I go there lol -- it will take me some time to take em off and put em back on  (not to mention I can probably kill a few people with the funk coming out of my boots lol )

The luggage deal -- man -- I would have to go through that.  Usually I pack light when I go somewhere, even when I spen 3.5 months in greece I only had one medium sized suitcase + backpack he he -- it did not help on the return trip cause all my relatives were like so:
* take this for your mother
* take this for your father
*take this for your sister
*take this for your brother
*take this for your uncle

and multiply that times all the relatives !! -- lol I had to not go to several of them cause I knew they were going to give me stuff and I could not carry them -- I just said that my girlfriend couldnt part with me and they understood lol -- aaahhh those were the days ---
not I work full time, full time student and almost no life...

what can I do doc ? lol



Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 4, 2002)

what do _you_ think you can do?? 

please avoid the boots (they might get you for chemical warfare ) and metal in general. Had i been thinking straight at 5:30am i would never have worn mine!!

family will be family.  My mother always tries to send me home with stuff i could get in calif. I take the stuff i would rather not afford and tell her i appreciate the thought behind the others but i just can't fit everthing. on the other hand i am anxiously awaiting her sending me some of my grandmother's chocolate chip cookies right now by ups!! 
but what are you going to do when you go back without a girlfriend to blame? 

so still no trademark command. tsk tsk. I was expecting you to be creative and make me laugh with something original. i am afraid you will never get your own tv show at this rate. 

oh, did you see the new imac? it has a circular screen and five legs and comes in spearmint, peppermint, licorace and petchuly. it has a picture of bart simpson as the startup screen and the default desktop is a classic marilynn monroe pic.  (lol) 
i can't believe how carried away some people here are getting!!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 4, 2002)

No trade mark command ? lol -- just you wait -- when "BootCamp #2" comes up I will make sure you go to it he he he -- just kidding ;-) 

Drop down and gimme 100 was always my favorite -- concidering that I croack after 25 pushups I wonder how people can do 100 


Hmmm...well...even in the past summer that I did not have a girlfriend I did have one (for family purposes) -- lol  I actually went out on several dates with several different firls so I guess it qualifies as a part time girlfriend---right ??? -- man I can see a politician born in me at this moment lol.


I like my grandmother's cooking but I can't handle it now.  When I was youngert I ate much more (and most of it was in the winter) -- now when I visit in the summer she insist on cooking (actually pesters me about what I want to eat) -- when I tell her nothing she says "so where did you eat? what did you eat?"  -- she just cant handle the "I am not hungry" argument ---  ahh mediterranean granmothers lol --


Man it's sooo cold -- thank god ITS FRIDAY!!!!
This weekened I will start on my italian book (and hopefully with full speed, nothing else to do sort of mentality) I will be done --- I wonder how yahoo is going to deal with my web space "problems" -- I will put more stuff on my account --- maybe I will just create another yahoo account to deal with the traffic --- or maybe buy some web space ??? hmmm decicions--decisions---decisions (developpers-developers-developers-developers --> sorry couldnt help myself )



Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 5, 2002)

now, now. it is important to eat grammie's cooking.  people often equate food with love and all she is doing is expressing her love and concern for you. of course with grammies you also have to say "no thank you" 20 times a day and tell them the foods you like. (this is easier than listing the ones you don't ) so be sure to eat at least one thing of hers every day you are with her. it shows her you accept her love.  of course expressing that you love something she cooked translates to your loving her so try to love a few things as well. 
mmm, i hope my cookies get here soon. 

ok drop down.... will do as a command. not exactly the humdinger i expected out of you but i'll let it go this time.
maybe "developers, developers.." should be your trademark!!! (he he)

look around for free web space. there is so much out there it is silly.  i think bravenet has free hosting if you aren't already using it. 

we've just had the best 2 days of weather we've seen in almost 2 weeks. extreme cold is something i don't miss. but how about the norske - they've been talking about below zero. think about that, maybe it will make you feel warmer. (burrrr...shiver, shiver)


----------



## edX (Jan 5, 2002)

oh yea  i forgot. i looked at my avatar on the other imac and it looks just like on mine. so there. i like it like that. (sound of tongue sticking out and blowing across lips)  so there. you guys picking on my purple mac. you should be ashamed. just be glad i don't have a flower power one(he he)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 5, 2002)

This song just cam to mind reading your last post 
"that's the uh huh uh huh I like it
uh huh uh huh
that's the way uh huh uh huh I like it..."


he he he
well maybe next summer I will tell her to make more salads (I love fresh greek salads -- in the winter they lack that rich taste, in the summer they are the best).


As for developers, developers, developers, developers, that's Psycho Balmers tag line (dont want to be Balmer and dont want to be psycho) --- I think I have been using whats in my signature for so long that it might just as well become my tag line


Seit ihr bereit fuer club admiralty? 


what do you think ? 


It's sturday and I have so many things to do...gotta back up my HD on CDs. gotta make a music mix and gotta make a PDA out of my french book (half done) --- its times like tehse I wish I had a couple more macs around lol 




Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 5, 2002)

i think it is in another language and i have no idea what it means 

but other than that it's perfect.

we took down the yule tree yesterday and plan to finish cleaning the house today. not a day i look forward to but you gotta do what you gotta do. 

as for having more macs around, hey that's what osx is for. hell, i've got drive10 running in the background doing disk repairs on my external as we speak. and speaking of externals, i finally got the new one to work right and isolated the remaining problem with my maxtor. now i need to update the driver for it. so i will be keeping it after all. acomdata's techsupport supervisor turned out to be a great guy who really put a lot of effort into helping me. i would have to reccomend them now just because Chris is so helpful if you do have a difficulty.

and the song that comes to my mind - 
"sometimes we live no particular way but our own"
- GD


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 5, 2002)

Its german 
It means "Are you ready for Club Admiralty?" he he he 


I am completelly done with my french books in PDF and NewtonBook form  1/4 done -- tonite I might start on the italian part -- or maybe I will mix some music -- dont know yet --

I still need to burn some more CDs, -- done with about 6 of them -- need to do another 6 lol 


so much to doooo--- my god---

hey has herve abandoned us too ?


----------



## edX (Jan 6, 2002)

i don't know if herve's abandoned us or if we just haven't been hit by his randomization lately  hey i talk to herve other places and some of them have been getting to be more and more like conversations. i don't know what that foriegn language thing you guys all got into was about, but seems herve was really going in his native tongue. i was impressed.

another day of more cleaning and then we watched 'cast away' with tom hanks. not a bad movie, not a great movie. it was worth watching but could have been shorter and better.

so stop in my 'realistic reasons to buy a mac' thread in gd and give us a serious reply. i'm really interested.

hope you got work done today that makes you happy 

think i'll try installing my ne keyboards drivers so it will at least be fully functional in 9.  i'm using my old one now because of working n the drive yesterday and being too busy (lazy?) to change it back. 

later


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 6, 2002)

That thread is looong -- and consider that it's not that new 
I read a few responses but did not reply yet.

Last nite I slept at 3 AM he he  -- I started picking songs at 9 and by the time I mixed them and created the tracks (the CD isnt burned yet) It was 3 AM --- I had a blast -- and after a screwdriver and some really strong cold coffee I was so energized with the music that I wanted to get up and dance ... -- I think its about time I soundproof my room, get a couple of turn tables and just go music crazy --- I also need better head phones --- I might go get some today -- DJ quality ones.  I have ones that go obehind the ears which are nice when you go out...


In any case, I am totally done with my first PDF file 
Now today I will start on my italian version.

I havent seen a movie in a while -- of course nothing has caught my attention THAT much to make me want to see it ...


Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 6, 2002)

nothing since JPIII, huh? 

sounds like you entertained yourself well last nite. good music can definitly do good things for one's moods. this has actually been proven with research!!! there are certain songs that are used to induce moods in emotional research for psychology.

hey your contribution to the thread was great. well thought out and presented. anybody who says or implies you've got a high post count because you just post fluff is full of it!!

so about these books - exactly what are they and how do they work? what do you mean by publishing them?

hopefully we will finish cleaning house for a couple of weeks today!!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 6, 2002)

Just came back from best buy 
I bought some audio CD-Rs (I made the mistake of burning my mix on a data CD-R and it sounded HORRIBLE!!!!) -- on an audio CD is sounds like heaven -- I also bought some DJ headphones ($100   ) --

The good thing is they have a loooong cord so I can move around comfortably ( probably stan up and dance when I mix now lol) and the sound is just something else! It sounds a little bassy I think but it's cool.

I wanted to include a "vs" song (song vs song) called "blow my whistle inside-out" ( a "versus" mix of DJ aligator's "blow my whistle" and DJ Cerla's "Floorfilla Anthem #3" (I think, not sure which anthem number) ---  EXTREMELLY nice beat but a little too suggestive in the lyrics part lol -- didn't want people getting offended.

Last nite's mixing session actually did me some good, had the blues for a few days (damn women  ) so music made me get over it. --  This week I will be making cover art for them -- dropped a few hints in some places my friends hang out so people might be knocking on my virtual door for a copy  he he)


The books that I am making are grammar references.  I am done with my French Grammar reference (available in NewtonBook and PDF formats) and I am now working on the Italian Grammar version.  They are free to all seekers of knowledge he he 


As for the "reasons to buy mac" thread... I was going to say "well because it IS a mac" but then I thought that we have some PeeCee trolls in here that dont understand the mac concept so I had to come up with more compeling reasons lol



Admiral
PS: man do I love these earphones!


----------



## edX (Jan 8, 2002)

well, i thank you for putting more onto that post. i've been pretty surprised that none of the trolls have popped in on that thread. actually, really surprised!!!

so, we didn't get kicked out of site discussions with the new reorganization.  we must be the main draw for this forum (ha ha).
Maybe we should start another one and call it 'The AdmiralAk and Ed Show' 

between sleeping late, having things to do, monday nite football and trying to give my opinions on both the imac and the relative value of flamers  , it has been a busy day.

i still don't understand what you mean by grammer reference books. maybe pasting an excerpt would help. sounds like it was quite a bit of work for you. 

man, at $100 the music better sound like the band is in the same room with you. ( i once hallucinated a guitar player and a bass player while i was listening to headphones and playing 'air drums'. it freaked me out!!) but if cool headphones and good music help with your blues, it's alot cheaper than therapy !!!!  

"take this badge off of me
i can't use it any more.
it's getting dark, too dark to see
i'm just knockin on heaven's door.."
-bob dylan


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 8, 2002)

Great music and a good medium to send it through always make me feel better -- That's teh wonder of music, it has the capacity to build you up (but also to put you down so careful -- dont try this at home )


I think the way that this thread is going we a re becoming like the AdmiralAK and Ed show, always on MacOSX.com (a.k.a. press3.com) -- with special guest starts sithius - the jedi master, theed - the streaming expert, RacerX - the fast driving OS dude, and Herve -- our dutch informatics stunt guy.


SO is this a talk show or a variety show ???  better talk tha variety IMHO ;-)


oh almost forgot -- on the air drums thing... I usually do that from time to time when listening to heavy stuff (yes at time I listen to non-club tunes)



As for the grammar references an example would be this (from french)


Pass Compos
-- click here for usage of this tense
-- click here for formation of this tense
-- conjugation of irregilar verbs
-- exceptions
-- rules to follow in this tense

(dont actually click )

It's just a "refresher" how to on non english grammars.  Its somewhat medium kind of work, not hard, not easy, but its good for me because I am remembering stuff by making these references that I had forgotten -- I am done with my french PDF -- maybe I will post it when I go home and you can see for yourself



Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 8, 2002)

but i haven't heard from any guest stars recently. maybe we need to start asking some broad theoretical questions that will inspire them to answer. like - should children really be exposed to osx? won't it eventually lead to xxx? 

it's a 'type show'. (he he)

ok, now i understand the books. thanks. i can see how it would help you increase your own proffecincy (sp). 

glad to hear you listen to heavy stuff as well.  too much club mix and you will be the one who ends up being a modern john travolta or maybe you would end up being a cheap european softporn movie character. that might be fun  'AdmiralAk Does Ibiza' with co-star Samantha Fox. (see if that gets herve's attention)

so it looks like this week might be full of software updates so companies can preview them at mwsf. i already got the new toast and i have seen notifications that several others are out. i got iphoto but i'm going to wait to install it and make sure there are no major bugs. checking versiontracker should be an adventure this week.

so what do you call "heavy" music?


----------



## theed (Jan 8, 2002)

My 5 year old has his own login, and it's setup to play games and mount CD images of Reader Rabbit and Winnie the Pooh etc.  He really likes my powerbook though.  He doesn't seem to be into my G4, which is fine with me really.  That way neither of us have to share.

Thanks for having me on the show, guys.  I'll be back next week or something.  ;-)


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 8, 2002)

I have one performa in my internetroom and the other the (smoker) in my sleapingroom.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 8, 2002)

Hey we got the guest back 
niiiice 


My friend has  his kinds using his mac doing the reader rabbit and other such learning games.  I helped him set it up -- quite cute to see the lil ones do such things he he   He doesnt have X yet since he has an old PowerMac Performa .

The heavy stuff I listen to are kind Rammstein sort of music (yes I know the lyrics are harsh but..hey--what can you do -- the music is good to get things off things  )

I also listen to soft music at times (but non english -- rarely its in english --- most times its italian or sometimes greek)

CLub type music is still my main thing.  AdmiralAK as a modern day John Travolta would suit me well lol --- It would certainly solve my women problem -- right ? lol   Softcore pornstarring (or handport for that matter) doesnt interest me that much but "DJ Admiral does Ibiza" or "DJ Admiral does cannes" (featuring Samantha Fox) does have a certain appeal.  Heck even "DJ Admiral live @ teh Ministry of Sound) sounds great to me (even though I dont like england that much  )

So who here would consider being a softcore porn star ? 



Admiral


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 8, 2002)

with all the moving around that the admin did, we still stayed in "Site news and discussion" so I guess we are the official "show" of press3 Ed 

Quite an accomplishment


----------



## edX (Jan 9, 2002)

ooooppps, spoke too soon!! we got bumped 

oh well i'm sure the show will get more of a following here. but now why will people go to the site discussion forum? it will become very sloooow moving. 

i kinda like 'The Admiral and the Ed Show'. sounds like one of my favorite Jimmy Buffett songs "the Captain and the Kid". 
and what about today's guests. weren't they something !! Theed seems to be back on the site with a vengence. he has made some great posts in the last 24 hrs!! some of them had me rolling and others were just so dam informative. Welcome back Theed. I really missed you around here!!

so herve, you've got 2 performas? too bad you couldn't sell 'em for one new G3 model.  good to see you back in the thread as well. i'd really love to see some of your programming done for osx 

so it looks like i'm going to mwsf on thurs.. i hope my student loan comes in tomorrow.

Ak - i'm not familiar with the heavy stuff you mentioned. try giving me a genre to work with. (i might still be lost, but maybe not)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 9, 2002)

I am by no means advocating piracy, but get yourself a copy of audiogalaxy satelite (on versiontracker) and search for teh following songs:

artist: Rammstein
songs:
Engel
Du hast
Adios
Tier


As for our guests, yes they were something, weren't they ?  Theed welcome back -- waiting for a responce in the streaming caches thread he he -- also waiting to her more on your long distance thing.

Herve .. do you know samatha fox personally ?? Thinking of doing Cannes in the summer, do it with her lol 



Admiral


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 9, 2002)

I have met her once. I have written to Steve Jobs and he has agreed for the release of a TFT-iMac, but has also given me the idea to write her and take contact at musicians and make some hidden publicity for her "Just one 'more sleepness' night".


----------



## edX (Jan 11, 2002)

well, i'm beat. spent all day at mwsf. met simx.

then came home and had several long post to make in several threads. so i'm going to keep this short.

will post pics of the day tommorrow. 

so theed, how is rocket science coming? (no pun intended) isaw the perfect macbabe for you when iwas standing in the registration line. She was as tall as me in 1" flat heels so she should be 5'11". she caught my eye when she entered the room and i thought of you when she got up close. too bad you weren't there.

btw - Ak, theed et al. - lots of macbabes at macworld!!! I even had two come up to me and start a conversation. both were cute. too bad i'm taken.

well, more tomorrow when i can think strait again.

and just to let you guys be the first to know - i was standing about three feet from steve tyler of aerosmith at the expo. He was getting in the face of a guy who sells software to search the net for mp3's!!! it was so cool. i had to leave before they were finished to go hook back up with simx who never showed. but he pm'd me later. he had a good reason.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 11, 2002)

Dang do you stink 
I want macbabes too -- ask if any are from good old Massachusetts and send them my way next time you meet any lol
(make sure to put a plug in for this online community and of course the "Admiral and Ed show" on it.

For me it's been really quiet.  Last night, while composing, I just was hit by an image --(no, a painting did not fall from the wall and hit me on the head...although that image would be quite hilarious ) -- I decided what the cover art is going to look like!

It seems that this saturday night I will have a late night photoshop session.

I am almost done with my italian book which is sweet!  I feel beat though.  I am seriously looking forward to the weekend when I can wake up any dang time I want to wake up  ---

So what product did you like THE MOST in mw ? it can be software or hardware.


Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 11, 2002)

actually i took a shower yesterday morning. no stinky ed here 

sounds like this song should be your theme song -
"another saturday night and i ain't got nobody
i got some money cause i just got paid
how i wish i had someone to talk to
i'm in an awful way...

...if i could meet 'em i could get 'em
as yet i haven't met 'em
that's how i'm in the state i'm in..."
- cat stevens

(sorry, but you know how certain songs just pop into my head when iread something )
wow, i can't say that i have one favorite product that just pops to mind. if anything it was the new imac. it really is nice in person. it feels very different than the pics make it look.  procreation had the nicest booth i think.  they gave away free coffeeeee and it was set up sort of like a little cafe. sit down around tables and watch presentations. their "kbt aftereffects" is pretty cool.  next time i hope i can go for at least 2 days.

so i was up til 5:30 last nite. i look forward to going to bed earlier tonite.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 11, 2002)

Feel free to put lyrics that pop up in your mind in your posts ;-) 
They add spice lol -- besides it's cool to know what people think from moment to moment.


I just took photos of what I want to put on my coverart, got all my materials...now it's all a matter of getting what's in my brain onto photoshop and then to a nice printer.


Hey Ed, quick POV question, you think I should make this CD a double CD set, or should I keep the 1CD thing going.  This is my 10th official compilation (I think) since 1997 


Admiral -- coder, dj, international playboy  --- who would have thunk it LOL



Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 11, 2002)

POV?

but i lke the idea of using a double cd to sympolize moving into double digits of your compilations.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 11, 2002)

lol  in that case if I can find some double CD cases, I might make it into a double CD 

I was thinking of teh symbolism of neglect being single digits....but I am sure I can conjure up something ...


----------



## edX (Jan 12, 2002)

i think my big plans for today are to mow the lawn, watch some football playoffs and try to get viavoice to work. imagine how long my posts will become if i can just start speaking them!! 

well, i guess manic is gone. all his threads he started seem to have disappeared. i know you were in favor of this and i will admit i lost patience with him a few days ago. no great loss, but i regret that a greater principle - free speech - has been compromised. of course he is a perfect example of how an ideal can be easily abused by those who don't respect the value of it. too bad - for one brief moment i thought there was hope for him. hopefully someday he will grow up.

so i noticed you are a volunteer. i am to but i haven't gotten any mails from it. unless i used a web based account and then forgot. guess ishould check it.

later


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 12, 2002)

I have mailed to ManicDVLN. I'm a stupid boy, why do I need a g4? There is not a monitor delivered! It is in the way. I didn't pay for that Commodore next to me. Will it attract lightning again? I'm always not far from the lightning. Why?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 12, 2002)

I think that there is a clause that says that free speech is available as long as you dont libel.  The problem with manic was that he was being emotional, stepping on the toes of others and making a fool of himself by not prsenting arguments, he was fighting.

There are PC users on these forums but they are more civil than manic.  as far as I am concerned manic got what was coming to him.  perhaps this slap in teh wrist will make him grow up a tad bit.

I am still not done with my italian newtonbook...10 mire verbs to go so I figured I would take a break.  I have been typing all day long.  This keyboard is so durable.  Almost 3 years of semiconstant use and it still function pretty well 

I am thinking of doing the2nd CD either tonite or next week (I will either do the cover art tonite or the CD ).  Kinda cool  

I have not received any emails concerning volunteers which is weird, has anyone else got them ?


herve: I think we should zap manic with static electricity from our monitors...maybe this will get him brain back on track 



Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 12, 2002)

yea, i've been about ready to post something about not getting any emails since volunteering. glad to know it's not just me. of course it could be just 'us' 
i just noticed the volunteers forum today. is this something only we can see?
as for manic, i think he has been good for us in one way. he has helped bring up issues regarding relationship - ie, how to relate to one another. i imagine he will be the least likely to grow from all this, but i'll bet some of our younger members got to learn a valuable lesson thru him. i think blingbling in particular got a little look at his own dark side and will be a little less vulnerable to those like manic in the future. i really like blingbling. i am guesing he has a hard time finding many kids his own age to relate to. seems like he is far ahead of his age intellectually. and i agree with the idea that manic had advanced to fighting & verbal assault in the last few days. alas my attempts to clue him to how adults communicate only fueled him more . i wonder if his moniker of manic is related to his really sufferring from bipolar disorder? he certainly expressed some classic symptoms towards the end.  most notably excessive incoherent babbling and inability to accept others perceptions.
herve - if you emailed manic, it sounds like you are the one chasing the lightening!!  i was doing the same thing trying to talk reasonably to him in the forums.


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 12, 2002)

I have really an email for a g4 tower 733. I have obviously set the 'little money' in the internetroom. I owns the email. I was intended NOT to buy any computer. I guess it is a Dutch or maybe a French one.


----------



## edX (Jan 12, 2002)

not sure i understand herve. you are getting a mac g4 tower? i don't know what you mean by the rest of the post except that i know you keep different computers in different rooms.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 12, 2002)

Yeah baby yeah!!!!
I am DONE! with italian (whole sh!t, I cant believe how much stuff I almost forgot grammar wise!!! this was a good review for me  --  I think it's about time to find that nice looking mediterranean girl I've been looking for and practive italian --- in all aspects -- *wink* lol )


I am listening to music now...loud music, I feel great.  maybe some coke + vodka will lighten the mood even more.... I am picking tracks for my 2nd CD at the moment.


I would like to see herve get a G4 --- imagine how much he could do --- I mean -- imagine herve with photoshop  he he -- samatha fox to the max 


hhmmmm am I hyper or is it just me ???


Well while I am at time, I havent payed much attention to blingbling -- perhaps I should.  I remember my first encounter with a troll... man it aint funny -- I flamed him to a crisp... I think that I have learned to not feed the trolls he he 



Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 12, 2002)

yes, one should be careful playing with trolls and hobgoblins and should never feed them. if one wants to leave food where they can find it, that is generally safe, but never let your hand near their mouth. 

after all that sitting around and typing you ought to be hyper!! your body should be screaming at you to use it 

i hope herve really is getting a G4. if he can run osx and really understand what we are talking about, we should see a whole new herve. 
looking forward to the change herve?

with the exception of an occasional outburst, one would never guess that blingbling is only 14. i would definitly suggest you pay attention to his posts. i guess he caught my attention because he is from ohio. 

i guess i will go now and warn all the mediteranian mothers to lock up their daughters!!


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 13, 2002)

There is much confusion around the euro... I have checked my email. It is still there, but it is quite dangerous. I think it is...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 13, 2002)

warn mothers with blackhaired/brunette daughters   he he.

Well last nite I decided to make the cover for my CD..  Decided against making a 2nd CD (perhaps I will do a double CD once I reach the 20s...besides "neglect"  is better in single digits, dont you agree ? ;-)  -- going for symbolism here as well he he.

Besides, for some weird reason the CD I recorded ir presenting problems and I dont know why.  The frist few times it played it played fine.  Now it's cutting off and it stops and the CD  played doesnt recognize it as a CD (my stereo player that is).
So I might re record it at a lower speed see if that fixes it at all.


Although I did make a cover I am not all that thrilled with it.  I am getting more ideas. today, so I might make modifications today.


On the good news part I am half done with my PDF version of my italian grammar... I am psyched (drinking coffee so I am a little hyper).


Well... here is what I made, (but not that pleased with at the moment)



Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 14, 2002)

well i kinda like your cover but it has one basic design flaw (one i have been guilty of myself at times)  - too much texture.  i think if you made the background sections solid colors it would emphasize the central design element more. as it is, it's too busy.  also try something a little darkerbehind white letters or use dark letters. but i like the upside down musical notes!! good touch. good overall design. record center is eye catching.

20% of qualifying mothers have been warned. you'd better hurry. 90% will be done by end of week  daughters all around the world are complaining about being locked up just because of you 

i didn't get as much coffe today as usual. perhaps i will fall asleep sooner. i know i almost took a nap but pushed myself thru that point.

so tell me, do you speak with an accent or are you born and raised american?  i saw a movie the other nite that made me curious about this? you obviously type perfect english but you are so into languages and your family is in greece. not a typical american by far. exceptional as far as i can tell.

herve - what's going on. are you building some mini-super-computer? and why were you asking about haladol in that one thread? i can get you lots of info on it if you need it.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 14, 2002)

Perhaps Bill Gates is keeping herve on that drug to prevent him from using his genious to help apple he he.


Well in the cover, the original top and bottm were solid colors.
The top was yelloish (the same color as the coloring in DJ Admiral) and the bottom was the same color as the color in "neglected melodies" -- it served as a contrast.


I made a mistake of running it through a TV snow filter he he and it created that color you see now.

I want to work on it tonite if I can.  How do you like the broken and faded record in the center ? he he.  I will post some more drafts later on tonite when I get home and working on it.

 As for the rest 80% -- well no prob -- go ahead and warn them -- I am hoping for an equal and opposite reaction from the daughters so in the end they find their way to me with minimal effort on my part lol --is this a calculated risk that I am taking ? (or did I just type an oxymoron  ?)




Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 14, 2002)

like i said before i think the record is eycatching. i like it. the texture there is appropriate and it conveys a sort of roughness that is often associated with neglect.  it also gives me dual interpretations - i can see it both as a record and as the little adapter we used to use for 45's. 

20% more mothers warned.  but i understand some daughters have caught wind of this thru the underground gossip network and are going awol. i must act faster 

i like this idea that we just respond to the volunteer questions in the forum. i have to admit many of the questions are over my head but i like being able to see them all, i am learning from them as well. perhaps everyone should be allowed to read all the posts but only volunteers can respond to them. i think i will suggest that in vol forum.

and with all those mail accounts, you must spend over anhour a day just going thru your mail!!!

so what do herve and the new imac have in common - they both have fans!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 14, 2002)

correction:
we are fans of fanless  he he he


well -- I figured I would move the record a little more to the right (it's veering a little leftwards there), make a few changes and call it a masterpiece he he.

I was doing some PeeCee upgrades in a multimedia room with kickass speakers and a mixer.  The university is almost empty till the end of the month so I took my CD with me and played it in there...man it sounds sweeeeeet!


The idea of the volunteers answering in the forums is a good and practical one but at times I dont even know the answer and it's alright because there are probably at least 100 volunteers, someone is bound to know the answer ;-)


As for emails... I  check my email periodically.  It takes a while but from my CS account I dont get stuff in the "off season" (when no classes are in session).  From my 3 other yahoo accounts I dont get much mail, just have them as back ups, and for other spam purposes.

My hotmail one is all spam all the time, and my univesity student one I just no longer check.  They went to a web based M$ deal so I dont like it.

My university staff one, only my collegues mail me so I dont get a lot.


Man... nice looking girls going AWOL...my lucky nite, all flocking to me ... of course I will run into a problem... I only want a girlfriend, not a harem he he



Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 15, 2002)

yea, i think i told you that you need to be more specific who you ask the universe for about 150 posts ago!! remember that thing about what do you want in a woman? and now here you are just asking for any lod mediterranian girl with dark hair or even just dark hair!! a harem is on its way and you asked for it. too late now!! 

so share the masterpiece when you are done. i'm looking forward to the final revision. 
you will be graded. any grade below a B- and you have to start all over again (he he)

so you didn't answer my question about an accent. try again. (must have been too busy thinking about all those girls )

i have 3 emails. one for things important. one for more important stuff and the roxio discussion group (this ended up being combined by lack of good thinking ) and a spam box - netscape. i figure let netscape hold all my useless mail on their servers for as long as possible. of course i get too much crap in the other 2 as well, but when i know i'm going to get spammed, netscape mail.  i also have 2 redirects to my one account.

manana mi amigo


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 15, 2002)

Yippeee harem 
lol... listen to this true and funny story:
A few years back, when I was vacationing in greece I spent probably two and a half months there.  Most of my friends (who were guys) worked, but as usual most of my friends who were girls were free.  So what did I do ?  I hung out with all the girls -- each day, and each time of the day I was with a different one 

As some point some of my guy friends, when we did manage to get together they kept thinking I had a harem of some sort "getting it on" with almost every single one of my friends lol ---

From one part it was kinda interesting -- they kinda envied me   -- on another part uncomfortable cause I did not want this leaking to the girls and alienating them if I said something stupid  


In any case, I have put my masterpiece on hold till the weekend.  That is my creative peak.  Maybe the first flock of Mediterranean girls will flock to me by then he he...


I do remember the traits...oh about 160 posts ago, but I think all those were character traits  -- I am talking about appearance now -- it's kinda weird -- I sent a few fotos of girls that I liked or had gone out with to this friend of mine (a girl) and she saw similarities in the facial appearance of these girls that I had missed -- freaky -- I guess what they say is true -- you are attracted to a certain type of person 



Well..the accent part.
Yes and no.  I lived here till I was about 4 or 5, went to greece and lived there till I was 13 then came back here.  I had a heavy accent, and part of it was because I had "eeehh" pauses (thinking pauses) when I spoke because my mind hadnt been used to thinking in english yet.

Today no accent at all -- well an american accent.  Sometimes I have been told that I have a slight accent but people dont generally pick it up unless they are looking for something.

In the foreign languages I speak I try to emulate the accent as much as possive -- usually how the professor speaks is how I will pick up the accent.




So where is herve and what is he up to ?


Admiral


----------



## julguribye (Jan 15, 2002)

Congratulations Ed: 1000 posts 1k! 

May it be more "k's" in the future!


----------



## edX (Jan 15, 2002)

well thanks julguribye, it is always nice to know that the norske are paying attention to me  and thanks for making an appearance on the AdmiralAk and Ed Show. Please come back as you are welcome anytime!!!

Ak, i can relate to the story about the girls during the summer. i have always had plenty of girl friends and guys who don't always assume you are just jumping from bed to bed.  As i remember, the most frustrating part is that you aren't!!  but perhaps i will tell you the story of being with 3 girls in one day sometime. not at once, but all within one waking period.

i think i can also relate to the accent situation. i was born and raised in tennessee til i was 12. then we moved to LA. i had a pretty strong southern accent. by the time i finished high school it was mostly gone. but it would still come out when i would drink or say certain words i didn't use a lot. Every now and then somebody still asks me where i am from after saying some rarely used words. and i just get those pauses because i have learned not to let my mouth get ahead of my brain 

herve has been out there, just not hanging with us right now. i expect he will show up in the congrats to ed thread before long.
maybe theed will show up there as well.

i finally got the yard mowed yesterday. looks good now. Also notice my new title. i decided to change it for awhile after the mozilla thread. which is where i learned that your avatar is from freebsd. are you really into freebsd or do you just like that little guy? i have always wondered what he is really associated with. he first appeared on my old lc as an icon for an app. he wasn't there when i downloaded the app but just showed up after a few weeks. it was strange. i used to use him on a folder of my ex's stuff. 

well, gotta go run this post total up some more
later


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 15, 2002)

well.... where to start 

I think I will start off by saying you are an amateur  -- in 98 I think I spent a day (waking hours) with a max of 15 girls lol (true story no sh*t!) -- of course there were 2 groups of 2 each so 4 might not count and 1 group of 3 -- anyway 

in 2000 my record came down I spent about 48 to 56 hours totally awake and in that time period I saw 6 separate girls (one of the being my X too ) so all I can say is that I dont need no stinking PDA to keep appointment in my head he he -- it all ran like clockwork -- literally leaving from one and going to the other 

Of course nothing "happened" so dont veer off into that direction  -- we just had fun -- and lots of coffee and drinks -- and more coffee.


Second point thanks julguribye for making your appearance, please come again, and if you see herve, tell him to come on by.  His fans (especially some samatha fox ) are waiting for him in the dressing room.



Now... accent wise I only get "detected" when I use big words or if I digress and blab on for some reason.  Mostly women pick up on it and think "it's cute"...  
If I really want to I can have a non-US accent.  I can sound like a mediterannean guy fresh off the boat he he... It's funny to do sometimes depending on who you are with 


Now on the devil issue...I am not such a big BSD fan (I use it, I like to tinker with it but that's as far as it goes, I am not religious about it)...
I used this icon for several reason
1) I like him -- he looks cool ;-)
2) It goes with my description -- simply daemonic
3) I actually started using this icon on my 666th post 
4) A majority of women that I have been with claim that I am a devil.. (and lets just leave it at that!)




----
well new order of business.
-- when I saw your new description initially it read as "cyber anarchist" he he

-- You think think there is anything wrong with refering to an ongoing "situation" between a man and a woman as a game of chess ?   -- sometimes I think my creative side gets the best of me lol


----------



## edX (Jan 15, 2002)

no, i was talking about 'something happening'!!  (now who's the amateur??) hell, just hanging out with 15 girls isn't a big deal. i have never even counted that so i wouldn't know where i stand but 15 seems about average if you're trying.  

ah the babbling, blabing accent detection trick. i know it well. you know guys probably notice too and don't say anything. take it from an old pro, a girl is probably flirting with you if she says something about it. it's like asking for your name. if a girl asks for your name, you have got about an 80% or better chance of getting closer to her.  pay attention to that, it will open doors you weren't aware of.

and the pretending to be off the boat reminds me of a girl i used to know. she spent the first 4+ hours we were together going off in an english accent. i tried calling her on it a few times but she steadfastly clung to it until i was almost convinced and then she told me the truth. we were friends for many years, thru lots of sexual frustration on my part. finally we took a roll on the floor and after that just sort of drifted apart. i think we would have done that anyway so it was a sweet memory that i am glad i own. 

no, i'm not an anarchist!! i went thru a very brief period in high school where i thought that was cool but never since. and yes, i think referring to it as a game of chess is ok, but be careful about saying that to her. if she is not intelligent and aware that she too is 'playing' she might take it the wrong way.

so i'm sure you got my pm. the person found you on another site and followed the link back to your web site. better learn to cover your trail better than that 

so you probably just got thru watching jag as i am typing this, huh?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 15, 2002)

As a matter of fact I was watching Jag 

Now I am back, started to rework on my cover art ;-)

As for teh person, I dont know why he would need to go to another site to find the link to my site since it IS in my signature lol -- geez people go to so much trouble  --- in the end I dont know what significance my name has -- unless...he is planing on sabbotaging my ongoing plan for those mediterranean girls   egad!  we must stop him 



As for 3 in one day.... heck never been there -- u beat me   on a serious note though my X was something out of the ordinary.  We co-habited for 3.5 months once summer -- and let me tell you she was very energetic --- lets just leave it at that -- 


As for accents, in my university you see a lot of british girls (with geniune british accents) -- but having gotten nothing but bad things from the UK for the last year or so I look upon them with a weary eye (the only exception is my phone, that is probably the only good thing from the UK ).  If they comment on my accent again -- I will keep it in mind though ;-)


I wish I could see the post that person made... it would have been interesting.  PErhaps I will go onto IRC and ask -- someone probably saw it (doubt anyone can remember or pronounce my name without looking at it though lol )


Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 15, 2002)

well, i remember the post. i just didn't realize you were so open about it. i have been to your site and not found your name. i would have joshed you about it sooner if i had  he said he found your name at oldcomputer.com and followed the link back to your site so he knew it was you. really, i'll bet alot of us have checked out Admirality and never found your name. 
I don't think i could spell your name, much less pronounce it without looking at it again. Apostolos Koutropoulos. (copied and pasted) there we'll just get it out there for all to see. i like Tolya. it has a nice sound to it. Like you should have one of those greek fisherman's caps or something. (actually i look pretty goood in one of those. i plan to get one when i find one for cheap) For a guy who was born in tennessee, Tolya is much easier and sounds less harsh than Tolis. so maybe i will start calling you that. Even Admiral Tolya sounds ok. definitly use Tolya with the girls. it sounds so much more mysterious than AK. "My close friends call me Tolya" (said with the smile of a sly fox and a gleem in your eyes accompanying it) or maybe Tolis wit the girls. the way the tongue behaves when doing the s might stimulate them

pretty good jag tonite. the part with chegwidden(sp?) was interesting. i thought they could have done more with that.   

btw - congratulations on 3.5 months of cohabitation. I didn't do that till after i was 21. and then it was 3.5 years.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 16, 2002)

I dont remember how to spell chegwidden (its in the opening credits though ) -- I just wanted to slug that lil bastard though lol -- if someone spit on me I would he he.


On the cohabitation issue...you would be suprized what you can learn about a person when you  live with them (it was just us, no parents at all) -- and also what you can learn about life, and economics lol -- all in all it was a pleasurable experience, the goods outweighed the bads.  A valuable lesson in life    -- I look forward to doing it again, but not with the same person -- this time around I'll find someone else he he...


On my web site there is an "about me" page which is were I have some info "about me"  -- it's kinda weird though since I have never been on oldcomputer.com, and there isnt even a link to show the people that work there he he.  weird!  maybe he was making up the bit so that he could buff the story up instead of saying "hey guys, I followed the link in the admiral's signature and found his site" LOL    -- doing some "investigation" makes it look like the info is concealled and that he actually did something  (Kinda reminds me of "jackie chan adventures" where the bad guys get beaten up by jackie, but they report back saying "well we did not accomplish me mission but we got Chan reaaally bad!" ;-)    )


Tolya is a weird thing.  Only about 5 people call me that, and I know them all since (or even before) 4th grade.  My good friend that actually gave me the name died in a motorcycle accident about 5 years ago (RIP), so I dont give the name out to just about anyone, since you are my co-host though on this show, you can call me that he he.

In Greece people prefer to call me toli (tolis but in the vocative case).  Tolya sound a little vulgar to them  -- there is a russian name that is Tolya which is kinda weird too 


Hmm...the S sound in tolis would interest women eeehh ?? lol 
Better not tell them the nickname someone gave me a long time ago -- I will have problems on my hands ha ha ha )



Well --- gotta get going to a departmental meeting.

back later on



Admiral
PS: who is scheduled for guest apperances this week on our show ?


----------



## edX (Jan 16, 2002)

now why would a guy who has lived with 5 different women who were girlfriends and several others who were just roommates be surprized about all you learn from cohabitation?   but i've got news for you. about half of what you think you've learned, you can throw it out the window with the next one. The unlearning can be just as hard as the learning!! 

toli is good too. It sounds more boyish though. Like Eddie or Billy. of course some girls like that kind of thing as well. My son has been going thru the name change thing during the last year. We always called him Bobby. Then he wanted to be Bob. Now it is Rob. And at xmas, he told me he wants to change his name whenhe gets older to something less common. I suggested he go by RJ. his real name is Robert Joseph. By the time he is 18, he will probably want to be called Robert. 

i invited chemistry_geek to drop by and talk about girls after he got so excited that Herve had posted a thread about them. we'll see if he shows. other than that i'm just waiting to se who this new time slot on a different station will bring. I figure we should be getting more viewers now that we are prime time. of course looking at the number of posts and imagining that you would have to read them all to know what is going on could be really intimidating. we will get a good idea who is _really_ bored 

i guess herve is just out there going crazy on macosx.com


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 16, 2002)

I hope we see c_geek in here at some point, talk about women and all that  he he - -I saw herve's thread and saw your invite 

I think that ou improved timeslot will do wonders for our ratings, even if people dont post, they see.  It's like a show, people dont usually see re-runs unless they have times, same thing with us, theyr read the new stuff and keep current ;-)  -- we are the all in one Admiral and Ed show on press3.com he he.


Well -- I can tell you now that I already know that I can throw most of what I know abou cohabitation out the window since women are like programs... (or OSes he he -- whatever happened to that poor thread anyway ? )

(madeup names to protect the innocent)
Alexandra 1.0 is not the same as Annie 1.0 nor is annie 2.0 or 3.0  the same as annie 1.0 and vice versa, to throw into the mix elena 6.0 -- they are all different with differnt GUIs and entertainment packs and terminals...  They all run the hardware though he he ;-)



As for being suprised to learn a few things with cohabitation -- I wasnt that much suprized since most people have walls around them... when you cohabit( as boyfriend/girlfriend, or just as friends) those walls come down and you learn some more about them -- I just wish such walls did not exists, that you could read people like open books  --  aaahh to be betazoid ;-)

getting hungry -- shift is over so I am going home for some food and play with my amiga emulator ;-)

Later on tonite, will be on IRC, notice to all of you to attend and have a laugh with DATA, the herve impersonator of IRC ;-)



Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 16, 2002)

hey, i'm sure we'll drag that tech support thread out again one day - either out of boredom or some frustration with the other sex.  

that was awful nice of you to change the girls' names but i'm not buying that any of them were innocent if they were dating you 

ah, the walls thing. i'm divided over that one. i used tofeel like you do. but since then i have learned that some people need to do a better job of keeping some walls up. we really don't want to see what's behaind them. but if people could just learn to be live true to themselves and stay aware of how others interact with them and adjust accordingly, we certainly wouldn't need them to be so high.

speaking of women, mine is calling me right now. i need to go run c:\yesdear 

later


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 16, 2002)

I hope c:\yesdear worked 

I agree that walls are good -- they provide for a good game of relationship chess lol -- although sometimes I wish I were betazoid   --- when the system returns "I am fine" sometimes you dont know if it is really fine or about to blow up and melt down ;-)


As for teh girls being innocent...well...they were before they met the deamonic deamon lol.


kinda tired so I am going to finish up my work on tonight's portion of the cover and get to bed -- work tomorrow (2 more days to the weekend!!!!)



Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 17, 2002)

well, I just got through watching the Drew Carey show and was a little disappointed that there was no new imac.  Drew still has his cube and Mimi still has her old  iMac.  But then again drew just became store manager, so I would imagine that he will be due to get a new iMac when he moves into his new office.  His iBook was 1 of the featured stars of the show tonight.  They used it to show movies they had  made including Drew's resume. 
I am dictating this on my new ViaVoice.  It is certainly not perfect. I've had to correct several things but overall it is much easier than typing the whole thing. now it is me who is speaking to his computer.  Should I be Dr. Spock or Bones? 
Yes, I am fine is a very confusing command.  Especially when if you tell a girl that she looks fine she will interpret it as an insult. Male "fine" and female "fine" are distinctly different.  Or could it be that female inputting and outputting uses entirely different codes? 
btw - I actually ran c:\idon'tknow. this is one of those commands that cannot be run repeatedly but will keep system operating as long as there is enough memory available  On rare occasions the system will function without memory and no further command is needed  bifurcate -  it just  wrote that word all on its own.  I have no idea what bifurcate means!! 
i will go now before it takes over my computer.


----------



## edX (Jan 17, 2002)

I just thought I would add that I have taught it to say Admiral Ak and Tolya! Also  I think my mac needs a name.  I could call it computer but since I use the word computer in so many of my posts this would not work.  I guess first I must decide if it is male or female.  Then I must pick a name that is not a common one.  Perhaps if I sleep on this I will know in the morning.  

 chemistry geek, where are you? I know you are out there


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 17, 2002)

chem_geek is camera shy 
Maybe we can get an affidavid from him he he he.

Well -- I have named all my computers some "Admiralty" variant.
My computer is Named "admiralty", my cell phone "admiralty T68" (needs a name for network purposes), and my pocketPC is named "Admiralty PPC".

My hard drives on the other hand have some sort of "Radical" variant. Like "Radical drive" (main drive), "Radical firewire" (self explanatory), "Radical Apps" (S.E.) and my experimental partition is called "Crash Dummy" lol (this this the only one that varies from the Radiacal naming scheme.


I like typing it seems faster to me.  I tried via voice on OS/2 (version 4) a while back but I did not like it that much -- perhaps it has improved over the course of years 


As for talking to the computer... I prefer to be Jean Luc Picard he he -- that guy is cool (french guy with a british accent --- who would have thunk it! )


Hey ed..how often has the C:\silent_treatment program worked for you ?


----------



## edX (Jan 17, 2002)

I don't run c:\silent_ treatment very often.  It is not a particularly powerful program on my system.  However it is one of her favorite programs to run.  I tend to ignore it for a while till I am ready to sit  down and discuss the issue.  I think this works better than screaming and yelling at just any old time. c:\emotional_outburst  tends to fragment the   external drive making repairs a long and difficult process.  

I have decided that my computer is female.  now I must decide on a name.  It must be something I do not type. it will be used to separate commands from dictation.  

Viavoice has definitely improved from previous versions.  Corrections seem to be minimal most of the time, but when it gets stuck on a word it gets really stuck.  It works a lot better in its native environment than it does directly into icab  which is the way I am using it now.  The most frustrating thing about it. is that it works best with M$ products which we all know how anxious I am to use! 

So what do you think of the changes like closing the ask a volunteer forum an starting a newsletter?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 17, 2002)

I tend to use c:\silent_treatment rarely but usually with peripherals lol -- the main hardware doesnt cope well with it either 


The hardware can get really heated with c:\emotional_outbursts so I try not to use it TOO often 



I am sooo bored today at work!  My co-worked called in sick and I am all alone here -- worst of all-- I cant leave my post and go do updates cause there is no one to cover for me  --- gotta do em tomorrow


----------



## edX (Jan 17, 2002)

Poor Tolya  

 so instead of working  you're on here. it sounds typical. 

btw - You might want to go back and finish reading my last post.  I had to finish it in edit mode.  I am pretty sure you only saw the first part.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 17, 2002)

I re-read your post 

Well -- viavoice working better with M$ products...cant help you much lol -- but I am quite happy that the pocketmac team is working hard -- they just released a new version of tehir product making it compatible with X, they are making an extractor for PC installer files, and they are working on teh pro version.  One less use for M$ desktop products 


The changes on here are good.  The ask a volunteer forum was ok, but we are expanding and we need something bigger.  Also these sort of questions and answers should somehow be logged, or somehow recorded so that we can make a more comprehensive FAQ and How-To section, so that people dont ask the same thing over and over and over again. 

The newsletter is kind of a cool idea.  Once a week is cool, we can get together, have the OS X tip of the week, the Q and A of the week, the Admiral's music recomendations or PDA talk (lol) and of course highlights of the Admiral and Ed show ;-)

IRC... seems like a cool idea but someone pissed me off last night on it so I have effectivelly boycotted it   No more press3 irc for me lol.


It's amazing how much this site and community has grown over the last year or so -- I wonder where we will be in a a few years ;-)




Hey Ed... guess what   we are probably the only two people on this board with a "congrats" thread lol 



Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 18, 2002)

any less use of a M$ product is good use! ( I trained it to type that for when I say the whole word )

  developers, developers, developers, developers........ 

so congrats to congrats!! We are stars after all (hold on, i've got to get back in my chair ) I think it is funny how people go around making posts about how many posts they have made. I was aware that I was getting close to 1000 posts,  but  had lost total track of where I was
 when I went to bed that night.I post for the joy of posting,  not to count them.  I am sure you are the same way. 

 so when are you going want to to sign up to work on the newsletter? I haven't seen your name in that thread.

 yes, who knows what the future of this site will bring? I have only been here a short while but I have noticed plenty of people who'd joined here after me.

 not really feeling too chatty tonight.  I still have to put the garbage out.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 18, 2002)

I post because I have something to say -- for the pleasure of it 
If I was concerned just about post count
1) I would probably only post links, non-sense messages and images 
2) I would have probably been banned by now 


Man... arent you glad it's friday ???  I sure am   I cant wait for work to end, for me to go home and start the weekend 


Newsletter, newsletter, newsletter, newsletter! I talked to kilowatt and thought he made a mental note, but I will go post in the thread just to be sure -- the resident DJ needs a column he he.


We also need a few more guests on here.  I saw that you extended an invitation to lonny.  Herve need to make a comeback as well....hmmm...and racerX should come and lend his OS experties in here as well.  I wonder what ever happened the theed?


Well -- gotta go run some errands -- again alone at work today -- I hope someone comes to keep me company lol


Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 18, 2002)

you talked to kilowatt? do you mean in person? I thought he was in Ohio.  Maybe not.  I know that he has things he can't tell you or else he will have to kill you. are you guys part of the same spy ring? 

As for the weekend thing, that is the problem with working at home.  All days seem pretty much alike. on the other hand you can make any day a Saturday. 

I do wonder what we have said or done that nobody comes by to play any more!  I see Theed posting to other threads regularly but he never comes by here anymore.  I wonder if we are being shunned.  On the other hand, maybe he just wears himself out with those other post. Theed, If you are listening please drop us a line and let us know you are ok and that it is not us at fault.  Or let us know what we have done.  

RacerX, again our thoughts are with you.  

The raccoons were out by my garbage last night when I went to take it out.  They are so funny.  I once had one come towards me snarling.  Most of the time they just turn around and walk about 2 ft. away.  We fill jugs of water for them and the feral cats outside on our back porch.  Our cats are funny to watch as they watch them.  

I guess that's about it for now, so this is press3 reporter Ed Spruiell  signing off.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 18, 2002)

I did not take into account that you work from home  -- well its friday afternoon -- I am sitting here with my ice cold cola ..

I am so tired, BUT on a good note, our department got 4 new iBooks, and 2 of them are in my area.  Given that faculty are the equivalent of teh village idiot when it comes to computing and they dont use macs, I can claim  one for "personal" use -- just so they dont go to waste he he he 


As far as PeeCees, I have 5 Dell latitudes in my area too as well (pieces of PeeCee junk lol)


I need to get cranking on my german book this weekend --eek-- I have a week and a half to do it before the semester starts again  
Perhaps if I work all day sat-sun and MLK day I can get it done ;-)  what do you think ?  That way I can throw in the start of a spanish reference 



My eyes are soooo tired though...
Hey Ed do you watch dark angel ? (nice show   )


As for theed...he will be back -- he cant resist our show for long! 
(btw do you think we will get our own colum in the newsletter ?  lol)



Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 19, 2002)

wow a new iBook would be cool! Work supplied portables are great deal.  My sister had one for years until recently when she left that job.  Which reminds me, I haven't heard from her this week to find out how her interview went.  I think  I will call her tomorrow.  

I think we're going to have to get  you treatment for this obsessive compulsive workaholic behavior of yours.  It is the weekend, remember? You should go out and have some fun at least one night a week.  Going out by yourself is often the best way to meet girls.  Just look for a girl who is by herself.  Neither of you will have to worry about not liking the other one's friends.  Or being liked by them.  

I watched dark angel once and while I thought it was pretty good, it came on at the same time as another show I watched.  I tried to check it out again but just couldn't follow it.  It's OK, I have too many shows to keep up with now.  But I guess at the end of this season I will have one less.  I saw today where X files is being cancelled.  

So how can you tell when I am using ViaVoice? Look closely! I will give you a hint.  The capital of California is Sacramento.  

"All the cats that you meet on the street speak of true love, 
Most of the time they're sitting and crying at home.  
 one of these days you know they gotta get going
out of the door and down to the Street Hall alone"
-GD


----------



## edX (Jan 20, 2002)

i hope you have not replied all day because you were following my advice and having some fun - maybe even met a girl 

(really, i hope all is ok with you tolya)


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 20, 2002)

girls,girls,girls


----------



## Nummi (Jan 20, 2002)

I have a girlfriend.  She is a goddess.  I like to hug her and squeeze her and kiss her all over.



"X files is being cancelled"

    I loved that show... I have a ton of X-Files books... but, the show is crap now... not enough alien stuff... no more Mulder.  I am glad the are cutting it off.  I do not want them to trash it anymore.


----------



## edX (Jan 20, 2002)

"girls, girls, girls..."
-motley crue

hi herve and nummi!! good to see you here.

hugging and squeezing girlfriend is a very good thing. i encourage that kind of behavior 

I am looking forward to how they answer all the questions as they finish x-files. i have kinda adjusted to the new version and would have liked to see it go for at least another year and really conclude it with an indepth wrap up. but at least they are not going to end the series with some never to be answered cliff hanger like so many shows. they are talking like there will be movies to follow -sorta lik star trek. muldar would probably be in those if they don't kill his character off before it ends. duchuvney is into making movies now.

where is ak? i hope he is ok in all the snow up there. hopefully he is snowed in at some girls apt. and she has no internet connection. he is hugging and squeezing to keep warm.  

"all the girls in the world beware..."
-Grand Funk


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 20, 2002)

i'm quite sure that the absence of an internet connection would not stop AdmiralAK from posting.


----------



## edX (Jan 20, 2002)

yea, i agree matrix agent.

which is why i am a little worried about him given the weather conditions up there.  

i am keeping my fingers crossed that he is enjoying himself somewhere and that posting is a million miles away in his mind. 

(let's just hop he didn't find a life  )


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 20, 2002)

I'm quite sure that the absence of even an internet connection would not allow AdmiralAK to get a life.


----------



## edX (Jan 20, 2002)

jeez, the echo in this void is getting terrible 

or maybe there is some sort of mass case of the hiccups?

or bots are replacing all my friends. oh no, data is trying to get revenge on me. soon i will be talking to myself.  

worse, soon i will be listening to myself (he he)


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 20, 2002)

BOT BIOS v.1.02
BOT NAME: Matrix Agent
BOT MASTER: ManicDVLN
BOT AUTHOR: Dr. Hervian


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 21, 2002)

Man... I am almost (not quite) beat...
I spent the last three days...and most of today snowed in with 15 nice looking, black haired mediterranean girls 

(bellissime ragazze, con carini occhii e bellissimi corpi )  

Ed the plan is working   --- lol


Oh how I wish that were true ;-)
well I had ISP troubles, so I could not log on.
I made the best of my lack of internet and I started my german book -- 200 newton pages in 2 days lol -- continuing today -- maybe I will get done before wednesday, who knows 


It has been nice here, snow makes things have a romatic quality about them.  Snow you can enjoy alone, rain on the other hand you cannot ;-)  


So in my absence we have had several guests one the show -- cool!  We are gaining in popularity! 



Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 21, 2002)

yes, there have been many guest hosts in your absence.  now all we need to do is get them to speak intelligently! ( he he ) 

I am glad you are OK! Sorry there was no harem snowed in with you except in your imagination  bummer about the ISP.  But I guess you got to be a workaholic after all!! I suppose it was just as well given the weather. .  Although snowy weather decreases the number of women who go out, it often increases the percentage of women who would like to snuggle   but again I guess it is just as well as we are not ready for you to find a life 

 however, your undercover expertise  and knowledge of computer platforms would have come in handy dealing with Matrix Agent's renegade computer! I am still not sure we're safe, so stay alert 

By the way nummi, I enjoy more of the X files episodes that are not about Aliens.  It was the emphasis on aliens that kept me from getting into the show for several years at the beginning.  I am more fan of the supernatural and unexplained phenomenon episodes.  although I admit that when I went back and watched reruns the alien plot line did hook me.  

Phil are you there? Are you safe? Please assure us you have wrestled back control of your computer! I will not be answering the door until you do 

Yes Tolya, you were missed


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 21, 2002)

I stopped watching the X files right about the time Mulder left.  I saw a few episodes with that Terminator guy but I found the X files to lose their taste, that special something that kept my interest.  I think I will start watching again to see how it all ends 


As for snuggling -- given the right girl I like that too (heck I aint going out to shovel snow  -- in bed under the warm bed spreads is where I wanna be ;-)  )

As for being workaholic... naaahh -- I spent last week doing absolutelly nothing  (well work, but nothing "extra" ) -- this week I wanted to get this german book done because I start classes next week (the 28th) and I need a small review.  I will have a new german professor.  for the past 3 years I had the same one so I knew his style, and gradin, now with this new professor I need to refresh my memory of all things german in order to be prepared for the worst lol.

Tonite I am going nothing -- just some good ol'TV... some "boston public" and some "angel". Tomorrow work 


Hey Ed..is there a name for the "feeling superior because I know something the professors dont and I am actually teaching stuff to a PhD" sort of syndrome lol   (dont worry its not gonna get to my head   )

So --- lets see some more guest on here.  Whats this with nummi and spanking I hear ???   Nummi get on here and explain this!

Ed analyze him ;-)


Admiral


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 21, 2002)

ok, ok, ok, I'm back!

*heavy breathing*

You wouldn't believe it. No I am not a BOT as some people would like you to believe. In fact, ManicDVLN has just left my house. I have broken out of the ropes he secured me to a chair with. 

It turns out all this guy wanted was someone to listen to him. Someone to listen to his psychotic rambling rants against apple. It turns out that ManicDVLN was a _former employee_ of Apple. In specific, he was the employee that was leaking all of apple's secrets, and got busted in the process.....

So i listened to this guys insane rages against all things apple, for about 6 hours today, until Manic passed out on the floor of my kitchen from what looked like a binge on breyer's ice cream.

Once he woke up, he ran out the door, leaving bloody footprints in his wake. It seems even a banning from this site will not stop DVLN from being heard.

On second thought, I may have gone skiing today.....


----------



## edX (Jan 21, 2002)

ok Phil, that was pick me up and put me back in my chair funny!!!  
it also reminds me of a jag episode!! have you been watching too many reruns?  I tried listening to Manic several times but to no avail. apparently it was your approval he was really after
I am glad you are making the most of the weather. I hear skiers actually look forward to the stuff. 

Admiral - as for a term for your condition - maybe 'smug' or 'role reversal' or 'pompous little peacock' (just kidding about the last one - racer should know where it came from ). It is hard to tell if you are experiencing a superiority complex or an inferiority complex disguised as a superiority complex. extenseve testing will probably be required 

as for analyzing nummi - he claims to be on drugs. not much more to add. pretty self explanatory. I remember an old friend who said to me "if drugs and alcohol only exagerate and enhance what is already there, what do you do if you're an asshole?"  only nummi is a whiner at heart. a nice guy when he wants to be, but not very aware of how he affects others. He appears to be RacerX's new toy (project?) since there are no trolls at the moment.

nummi - think you can defend yourself without whining?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 21, 2002)

Hmmm--I like the peacock one 
Maybe I can be the new logo of NBC (and its affiliate stations he he -- imagine my face platered on your TV each time you turn it on to watch the news--or shows lol)


Matrix -- next time manic ties you down and starts rambling, make sure to get it on tape. We can get Ed here to analyze and publish his results, we DO have an upcoming newsletter  -- perhaps he can be nominee for TROLL OF THE YEAR he he he 

Nummi -get on here and explain yourself.  2 days I am outta here and you whine ? (do you also dinne ? ) 

I've got nothing against him, except the fact that he doesnt make his HTML W3C compatible 


Finally -- for the interest of the show -- Ed -- hook me up to those electrodes!  (you did say you needed to do extensive tests...right ?)



Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 21, 2002)

sorry i don't do electrodes. i once worked on a research project that did, but not on that phase of it. I got a quick instruction on how to do it but then i got transferred to a different aspect of it doing observational judgement and scoring. using electrodes is more neuropsychology which is too much like real science for me. i am a social scientist. see how social i am 

i was thinking more along the lines of the MMPI, MCMI, TAT, MSE, WAIS-III, WCST, BDI, BHI, the Cognistat and the Rorshach for starters. This should only take about a week of your time, cost you a couple of thousand dollars or more and confirm my clinical suspicians about you 

or you could just pick up any edition of Cosmo and answer one of their tests. I will accept the results of either  

Phil - one other thing - good taste having Breyers on hand.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 22, 2002)

Does Breyers ice cream say anything about my personality?

I am indtimidated by what appears to be mystical mind reading powers!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 22, 2002)

Hmmm ....
Given the option.. I would much rather spend the money on a new G5 (or a cinematic display) and take the online version of the cosmo test...what do you say doc ? 


--so doc--tell it to me straight---what ARE your clinical suspicions ??? 




and I do have to admit...you are quite social  -- this suits you well ;-)



Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 23, 2002)

The on-line Cosmo test sounds perfect.  This way you can forward me a copy of the results 

As for my clinical suspicions, I suspect that you have above average intelligence which  makes you too smart for your own good sometimes-especially with women.  Aside from that, you are about as normal as a Greek can be.  Unfortunately you suffer from charisma.  This is further complicated by the large hunks of time you spend indoors.  
In other words, you're reasonably well adjusted for a 21 year-old 

There is one thing and your site that I find confusing.  It seems out of character for you.  You know the things about winners and losers.  Something about fucking the prom queen  

Woolworth ( I said nothing, it just typed that - perhaps it is a stock tip  since Kmart filed bankruptcy today. )

 So what do you think about the idea of notifying fraternities about your greek petition? They are a different kind of Greek, but I bet many of them would be willing to sign it.  Especially at about 2:00 in the morning!! I can hear them now calling all their friends around to sign it  while chanting, go Greeks! ( hey, it could work ) (he he)


----------



## RacerX (Jan 23, 2002)

> _posted by my good friend Ed_
> *... He appears to be RacerX's new toy (project?) since there are no trolls at the moment.*



Yeah, what is up with that? We only get one, maybe two trolls every blue moon? Is there a troll hunting season thing that I don't know about? Do I need a troll hunting license? Have I met my quota for this season?

Some days I miss ManicDVLN, he was soooo easy to bait!


----------



## edX (Jan 23, 2002)

don't blame me for Manic.  I stood up for him. I even tried to teach him how to fight.  What more could I do? I do not think that finding trolls is so hard.  The difficulty is them finding us.  We are hidden in this wonderful little grove in a corner of the forest.  The problem is that only the bravest trolls ( or the most foolish ) will venture into such beauty.  The sight of smiling faces is usually more than they can stand 

 and while you will not be able to exercise your Don Rickles like charm, you can certainly feel free to shoot the shit and express your wit with the admiral and I.  you are a welcome addition to our club, a special guest  star on the show  and the head of our pit crew.  

 I know I know, it's not the same.  But at least you have a newbie, uh nummi, for now.  Of course, I have the feeling that if he would get more sleep he would not be such an easy target.  

 Just like I told manic that he should take his lithium


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 23, 2002)

Since i spent all of monday with manic i think i could do a good job pretending to be him. 

*ahem*

Let's start it off with a news article:

http://www.deanliou.com/WinRG/

This is the next version of WiNdOwS!!! MAC wil never beat this!!@!!!DSF

Racer X you are SuCK because you use MAC, go run awasty with your one button mouse! hahaha!

Why no one reply to my theaadds? You're all too scareded of windows, windows hAS BEEn better simce 1988. Get over it, you're just to stupid to realize it. 

Think im jokinng about all of this? Wel'll i  have a web page, and 5 BMW's, i live in a high-rise in NYC, and i drive on the autobahn to work everyday!

If that does mot proven me right, then you are all stupid MAC usters!

My feets are bleeding i am going to go get some mice creama.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 23, 2002)

Hmmm Ed... gimme a link to the cosmo tests you want me to take 
As for the web site and the quote...dont tell me you have not seen "the rock" with sean connery  !!!! -- Who said I dont have a daemonic side to myself anyway ?   An admiral needs to have fun ;-)  (the weird thing is that right now, the last "admiral" I wrote was not an "admiral" -- my fingers typed "admin" --- man --- a freudian slip or what ? he he he )


Hey racer, I think you need special class 5 cyber weapons for troll hunting this time of year.  It's getting close to spring and I think its their season of procreation he he he  --- I think there are a lot of trolls on Yahoo! boards, especially in computer related matters 


Matrix you are SuCK bEcAuSe you donT uSe Pc and WindOws... It Is Da BoMb! ...ReAlLy GoOd! 



Hey Ed I almost forgot --- if we go to frat houses on a saturday nite, we can get at least 1000 signatures lol -- too wasted to know what they are signing 


Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 23, 2002)

How about these tests to start? 

http://quiz.ivillage.com/cosmopolitan/tests/positiveoutlook.htm

http://quiz.ivillage.com/cosmopolitan/tests/naughty.htm

http://quiz.ivillage.com/cosmopolitan/tests/selfcentered.htm

This should be enough for initial analysis 


As for the frat boys, I was thinking we would just start an on-line site called freebeer. com  Far too much work to go tromping around the campus on Friday or Saturday night.  

So I finally got my other new toy out-my graphire2 tablet from Wacom!! wow this is pretty cool!  now I am not using a mouse, I am using a pen.  Mickey may have retired.  This is another thing that takes an adjustment but I think I'm quickly getting the hang of it.  Talk about quickly moving the cursor around, this thing works like magic.  I got far more than I bargained for when I bought it.  Of course it has its own little quirks, but I think it's advantages outweigh them.  RacerX, at least I am using the pen and not the multi button mouse 
I can see already that this deal will end up costing me lots more money.   I am already looking forward to getting OS x versions of programs that this works with.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 23, 2002)

For teh PC you can get Calligrapher with tablets to recognize  your handwriting.  I am not sure if there is an HWR program for OS X (or OS 9 for that matter) ... imagine being able to type, speak and write to your computer .... sweeeet 


I hope you have fun with your tablet 

I will take those tests tonite (after enterprise) just send me your email via PM and I will forward a copy of teh results  (does it tell you that you can send the results to others as well or what ? )


Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 23, 2002)

I have no idea.  I had no idea they had on-line versions until you brought it up  and I thought you were the expert on these tests 

They have a whole shit load of them.  Perhaps we should all take every one of them and compare results!  like we did with the Myers Briggs test 

Do you think I should ask the members of the month for their Myers Briggs' personality types? ( He he )


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 23, 2002)

I thought the cosmo tests were your idea....
weird  -- we stumbled on a discovery by accident lol 

well I am taking them now.  I expect expert analysis by 15:00 tomorrow 



Admiral


EDIT: are these tests supposed to be taken by women ?  -- too many references to PMS and "my man" ....lol


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 23, 2002)

Test 1 results
Do You Have a Positive Outlook?


                 Grounded Girlfriend

                 You're the even-headed pal
                 people turn to when they just
                 want to talk things out or
                 need someone to empathize with
                 their troubles. People take
                 you seriously because they
                 know you won't automatically
                 blow sunshine out your butt or
                 unfurl the
                 skull-and-crossbones flag
                 before they've finished
                 stating their case.

                 "Others count on you for solid
                 advice because they have
                 confidence in your balanced
                 perspective," says Robin F.
                 Goodman, Ph.D., a psychologist
                 at New York University Child
                 Study Center. They trust you
                 to root for their good ideas
                 and talk them out of the bad
                 ones. Luckily for those who
                 hang in your social circle and
                 those you deal with
                 day-to-day, you're the perfect
                 sweet-and-sour combination.


--- I think the resutls are probably skewed from the complete lack of esto and progesterone  --- just goo'ol testostorone for me lol.



Admiral


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 23, 2002)

Test 2 results... (also seemed skwed to me  -- last time I checked Diva did not apply to males )

Devilish Diva
                 You're so mischievous, you
                 make Madonna look like
                 Goldilocks. "You're an
                 impulsive person who goes
                 after what she wants at that
                 moment and pushes boundaries
                 without thinking there are any
                 restrictions," says Linda
                 Geurkink, Ph.D., a
                 psychologist in Washington,
                 D.C. It doesn't mean that
                 you're terrible and have no
                 conscience; you may have an
                 unrelenting desire for
                 attention and feel the only
                 way to set yourself apart is
                 by going wild and breaking the
                 rules. Or you could be making
                 up for a strict childhood.
                 "You get a high from asserting
                 your freedom and proving that
                 the rules everyone else lives
                 by don't matter to you, but it
                 only lasts a short time," says
                 Geurkink. And while playing
                 hooky from work or ditching
                 your sister's mutt may make
                 you feel like you've gotten
                 away with something, it's
                 bound to backfire and have a
                 snowball effect. Says Paul
                 Gedo, Ph.D., a psychologist in
                 Rockville, Maryland: "When the
                 fun wears off, you feel worse
                 because you've hurt other
                 people or your own reputation,
                 so you do another naughty
                 thing to avoid feeling the
                 pain or guilt of what you've
                 done. It's a vicious circle."

                 To keep from getting caught in
                 the debauchery cycle, step
                 back from the scenario. "If
                 you're contemplating doing
                 something a little wicked,
                 pretend it's a friend who
                 wants to do it instead," says
                 Gedo. "What advice would you
                 give? Taking a more objective
                 viewpoint will help you see
                 that the thrill you get from
                 doing it may not outweigh the
                 consequences."


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 23, 2002)

Test 3 results (also veeeery skewed  --- I did not know that cosmo was a woman's magazine )


hey ed...you should go to www.thespark.com (or is it .net ?)  they have some FUNNY tests he he he 

Ego-in-Check Chick
                 You know how to do your fair
                 share of giving and taking,
                 talking and listening. Not one
                 to overextend, you've learned
                 that maintaining sensible
                 boundaries is key when it
                 comes to extending yourself.
                 In the process, you avoid the
                 pressure to put yourself
                 second or third and easily
                 tune into other people's
                 emotions in ways the egomaniac
                 can't. "You were taught early
                 on that your needs were just
                 as important as those of the
                 people around you," says
                 Pearson. As a result, you're a
                 caring, reliable but
                 non-doormat-y friend (and
                 girlfriend). People are
                 attracted to you because they
                 know you won't demand their
                 unflinching attention or be
                 made to feel guilty by your
                 generosity.


----------



## edX (Jan 24, 2002)

i have to type this because i am laughing too hard to dictate and i can't seem to stop!!! lol  lol  lol   ha ha ha ha ha ha lol lol somebody help me!! 

you must live a sheltered life!! i thought you knew about cosmo(politan) magazine. Haven't you ever been to a grocery store checkout ? (I still can't stop laughing!!)

They are famous for their short quizzes which will tell women all about things they need to assess in their love lives. i was totally making a joke when i said to take one of them. (still LOL) I was thinking about whichever one would be in the current issue on the newstand. You brought up the idea of an online version and so ichecked it out and they have gots lots of them there. so i picked a few that seemed more general and provided links. (hold my side in ) i never expected you to take them or at least not to go past the 1st one. he he he he he

ok, i'm calming down a little. (just a little) i must say that the 1st and last ones do seem like you. the second one has a lot of you described well i think, but perhaps a bit exaggerated. but that is what i would expect from cosmo. do not fear, these tests have never been proven to lwer testosterone levels. they will give you a glimplse as to how estrogen thinking processes take place 

i will post more when i stop shaking with laughter and can dictate


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 24, 2002)

How could you miss the ones ar the newsstands?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 24, 2002)

lol 
I never said I never knew what cosmo was 
I just never bothered to pick one up and read it -- it seemed vaguelly uninteresting (other than the nice looking women on the cover )



Ed -- go to teh spark ;-)  They've got some funny tests 


Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 25, 2002)

he he he 

 well now you know.  You have been given an educational experience! 

I went to the spark and took the greediness test.  I am 51 percent greedy. 7 percent of the people are as greedy as me.  I guess that means 2% of PC users are 51% greedy as well 

That's a yoke son, that's a yoke. 

Well we're going to having  a sun room put in the backyard.  We put down a deposit on it today. so probably in about a month, I will have to deal with construction workers on and off all day for about a week.  But it should be nice and will make the house bigger once it is done.  It  is going to be her sewing room.  Then we can set up a real computer desk in the kitchen for her iMac.  At that point I should be able to wire the Ethernet around the house instead of running the cable through it.  It also means I need to get to work in the yard and get some things done first before they can start.  I need to get up off of my but  and get busy.  

By the way, I eventually stopped laughing


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 25, 2002)

(future) Doctor!
YOu should be the first to understand the unmeasurable value of laughter ;-)

hey btw have you EVER laughed SO hard that you cried ??   -- Its happened to me a few times -- quite interesting 


I've taken all the spark tests, quite funny ones too!  I took the "purity" test before and after my  X.... no suprise that my purity was lowered lol  -- The funniest one is teh personality test (or the profession test, cant remember the name -- it tells you what your profession will be --- I turned out to be a judge  )



So whats been going on here today ?
I missed everything! (my browser refreshed and I lost all new entries...did not have time to read tehm anyway )



Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 26, 2002)

yes, I put great value on laughter.  and you gifted me with lots of it!  thank-you! and while I did not laugh so hard that I cried, I came very, very close.  I have laughed that hard before on several occasions.  The laugh that you gave me was more like when you are high - once you start, you can't really stop and you don't really know why and you don't care.  It just feels good to be laughing that much   

Hasn't really been much went on around here today.  Certainly nothing new or exciting.  New versions of some difference software's have been released and I posted notices of those to the appropriate forums.  one of them was icab, so I have been out surfing around the Web testing it out.  It is a little faster and smoother, but no real major improvements that I can see.  I did figure out that installing the a new version of it is what sets my default back to Internet explorer in system preferences.  I will have to remember to change it right away from now on.  

So has anybody been watching first Monday? The new show about the Supreme Court.  Admiral talking about being a judge made me think of it.  That and I just got through watching that before I got online  it is turning out to be a pretty good show. 

But perhaps I should take the professions test  and see what I should be when I grow up 

Ok racer X, it is the weekend.  It's your turn already


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 26, 2002)

Did not see it, to tell you the truth I totally forgot about it 

I was expecting to see Dark Angel but it wasnt on, so I just surfed the net a little and went to bed early. -- that is why I woke up early this morning.  I think I might go downtown today.  Maybe get a book or two, get some coffee and write a few letters that I wanted to write but had no time to write during this past week 

I am feeling quite "energized" (perhaps it was that talk I had with my friend) so tonite I am going to make a new mix (picking out traxx right now).  It's not going to be a a "big" compilation (i,e, 18 tracks) -- I am shooting more for 13-15.  


Hey Ed what is your most memorable "laugh till you cry" experience ? 
For me it was when I was in greece, probably in grade 7 in my english class.  I used to watch lots of american cartoons there (part of the english practice I guess) and there were several ones with Leprechauns in them, having heavy irish leprehaun accents.  I had a friend in my english class that looked like a leprechaum. Anyway we were singing Xmas songs  prior to an Xmas vacation and he was making voices sounding like a leprechaum...(although I doubt he knew what a leprechaum was)....I say his face when he started making those voices its was just so hilarious I could not stop laughing...everyone in class was staring at me 



So where is racer ??? perhpas disaapointed we couldnt get him any trolls ;-)



Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 27, 2002)

I've been taking all day to respond to this because I was trying to remember a laugh till I cried incident. but I can't think of any.  I did think of some other funny kinds of laughs.  Like the laugh and spew pop out  your nose laugh.  Or the laugh and start hiccuping laugh.  

 you're laughing by yourself must have been pretty embarrassing. and yet I am guessing you're laughing so hard you didn't care!


----------



## RacerX (Jan 27, 2002)

> _posted by my good friend Ed_
> *Ok racer X, it is the weekend.  It's your turn already *




Yeah, but catching up with you guys is like reading a small novel  !  And I've started correspondence with a number of my professors who I haven't talked to in a couple years. 



> *Like the laugh and spew pop out your nose laugh. Or the laugh and start hiccuping laugh.*



My wife is great! I can always tell when she if finds me funny because she starts hiccupping. It is quite fun!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 27, 2002)

It wasnt that embarassing because I was laughing so hard I did not care.
The weird thing is that while I was laughing people were staring at me and I was trying to xplain what was so funny while laughing ;-)

I have has a few times that I laughed while drinking something (thankfully only water) and it came out of the nose  .. one time it was soda and it bothered my nose for half an hour or so.


Tomorrow classes start...dang nabbit  --- oh well... lets start this semester to get it over with


----------



## edX (Jan 28, 2002)

good luck with the first day of classes. it's always a pain to have to start being regimented again. i am sure in 2 weeks it will seem normal again though.

racerx - just a couple of minutes a day will keep you up to date. we have written oodles so far but mostly in short bursts. 

so do you purposely go for the hiccup laughs to confirm your skill with humor or does she usually take you by surprise? are you ever disappointed when you are trying very hard to get a hiccup and all you get is  ? 

then there is the laughing at Ak's jokes first thing in the morning while trying to drink coffee. first you must keep from choking and then you must keep from spilling. this can be a real challenge 

today was beautiful weather but the rain and cold are back tonite. the way it looks we may not get to go hiking on tuesday. 
well that is enough typing for now


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 28, 2002)

It's foggy here....
well I am ready t o kick some arse...
just lemme at em 
(I will be on campus today from 08:00 to 21:30  classes + work lol... this semester I officially have no life on MOndays and Wednesdays )


----------



## RacerX (Jan 28, 2002)

> _posted by my good friend Ed_
> *so do you purposely go for the hiccup laughs to confirm your skill with humor or does she usually take you by surprise? are you ever disappointed when you are trying very hard to get a hiccup and all you get is  ?
> *



It is funny, things I think are only slightly amusing she starts hiccupping at (which makes it that much more fun  ). As for disappointment, sometimes, but then there are the times when we are in major arguments and I'm able to get her started (and it defuses the situation). And then there are the times when it is just not appropriate (you know, when someone hiccups with you it is one thing, but at you is something totally different), and I let her know that I'm not happy about it and it make her do it more. One time she almost past out because it got to the point where she couldn't beath. Of course I still don't get what was so funny that time  .


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 28, 2002)

hmmmm I can see that RacerX uses a unique 
C:\joke_that_makes_hiccups.exe .. quite marvelous actually...

Hey Racer did you program in C, java or assembly ? (or pascal ?!)



My ex OS was very jealous so I used a custom made
C:\whats_wrong_dear?.exe


It always worked....



Hey ed what program do you use the most ? 


Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 28, 2002)

1st, i never run any exe's!!  I have to deal with my son's mom, but other than that running any program which contains an 'ex' is bad news.

I run a lot of listen.app. and a healthy dose of affection.app.  i do not hesitate to run a diagnosis and repair program if any problem persists for over a few hours.  also activities_together.app seems to bring some optimization to overall system when run. while this app is normally more time consuming than most other apps, it is normally very enjoyable, even when lauch time is slowed by other system functions. sex.app works in a similar fashion.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 28, 2002)

> _posted by the Admiral_
> *Hey Racer did you program in C, java or assembly ? (or pascal ?!)*



It is a bizarre combo of a number of common apps executed via a specially designed AppleScript, the order and actual things each app does I came across by accident. Once I had a good idea what worked with this system, I put together the script for emergencies (i.e. forgetting to empty the trash, noy cleaning up my user area, long periods of inactivity, and syntax errors). Seems to work, the only problem is when I hit that same combo and I didn't mean to, then it become hard to get anything done!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 29, 2002)

I seem to have caught a virus 

it infected my semester, the real_asshole_professor.app virus that is 
I guess I have been lucky encoutering this person in the 4th year of my studies and not earlier ... what a pain in the ass though.


When was the last time you guys were called to the board ?   -- I felt  like I was on the weakest link.  There is this initial coding assignment we have to do (due this saturday) and supposedly if we dont pass it we are out of the course (this "prerequisite" isnt even listed on official school catalogs!) --- his comment once I went on the board ? "Well we know who;s going to be the first to be kicked out of the class" ---   --


what to do ? 

The good news is that there is a really nice looking polish girl in my russian class   (something to be optimistic about lol)



Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 30, 2002)

the prof sounds pretty tough. so just show him how wrong he is and ace his assignment. if you get stuck, hunt him up and ask him for help. profs like that are usually just in need of some attention. make em feel needed and superior and they will be your best friends. let them intimidate you and they will eat you for breakfast.  Never let a prof act like he knows you are worthless. of course it takes work to stay on top so he never catches you unprepared again - which is all he is really trying to accomplish i am sure. 
of course moments like you describe are why i like quarters. they're shorter. nobody gets total control of you for long. As an undergrad i used to always sign up for more classes than i knew i would finish and drop one or two before the deadline. it gave me freedom to avoid bs profs and to find the good classes.  
better watch out for that polish girl in russian. she sounds like she could get you to do her homework for her. sounds like you would like her as homework 
so phil is back and not joining us. he is too busy completing my joke in greek petition thread. they unstuck it so we are having to play bump with it now. I have decided that phil's avatar's head is bleeding. hence the bright red hat.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 30, 2002)

I did (about 90%) of my russian homework over the break so I dont have need of worrying for HW in that class 
I would not do the polish  girl's homework...but would surelly love to be whats flowating in her mind (instead of russian that is ) 


Well, I am getting polemical with this korean dude.  I have a class with him tonite.  I have tonite's assignment almost done (well the anser is in my head, I just need to get pen and paper (and "graphing calculator" in my mac) and prove my theory.

As for the programming assignement, havent started yet, but I will tonite.
It's all a a matter of remembering how the heck to do string tokenizing in C  (God do I hate C...cant we do this in java ? )

The good news is that my german professor looks to be the best.  She is cool  .


Have you notived that I have almost no time 

I read through most of the posts, but almost no time to contribute in the tech areas.... maybe weekends will be better ;-)



Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 30, 2002)

well, as you might have noticed today was one of those days that i got caught up in the site and got nothing done. i had a great day, but nothing tangible to show for it other than some new photos of my cats which i am posting to the cat thread. this is not going to help Ed Pass His Degree 

well, at least you have a girl to fantasize about. this is good. eventually it might turn into motivation to actually get a girlfriend. then you really would have no time 

so Phil is obviously back but not checking in here. so who will our next guest stars be? anyone want to talk about nothing with us? (we are the macosx.com version of seinfeld after all) ( you can be seinfield, i want to be kramer )

so go over to the design forum and comment on my art in the 'idea' thread. (please) which reminds me, when are you going to share your cd cover with us? what was the final version?

I'd like to be alone with a million people 'round me,
to sing a song, only the deaf can hear,
to listen while the mute beside me speaks,
to cry and never shed a tear.
- me, when i was about 16


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 30, 2002)

heck --- I dont need to fantasize about any girl... my subconscious has thrown a particular girl in my dreams 7 times in teh past 2 months   (go subconscious lol) ---

I wish I could get caught up here but I have been busy at worked.  Checked the forums twice, posted only this morning when I came in --- maybe around noon as well  but not much.  It's been hectic.  Not to mention classes.  I need to write a small autobiography for tomorrow's german class (in german) and pass it in.  I did part of the CS assignment, I got the right answer (solved it by graphing it then picking up the points on the graph and getting my answer from there -- it was correct).


I still have not done my "qualification" assignment but I will start tomorrow.  I will pick out books tonite that deal with link lists and tokenizing see if I can do anything.  Someone told me to get the "C/C++ Bible" and it has a lot of good reference things in there but I have not yet (and probably no time to do so before teh Q.A.)


The weird thing with this A-hole of a professor is that today he was a bit different...dont know why --- but he picked on me a few times which leads me to believe in eitehr of 2 things
1) He has singled me out for some sort of classroom humiliation
2) He has picked me out to be his "apprentice" of a sort, taking down and building up kinda thing  

In any case, I am sticking with the class and by hell I am gonna prove him wrong ;-)




Phil...maybe phil is like George's father -- you did not see him a lot in the show lol.  -- I am seinfeld -- I like being the commedian he he


oh Ed--- please --- no cooking in the shower lol


Admiral
PS:
forgot to say that I will try to post a cover online sometime soon  ---
I am currently (this weekend) going to work on a second CD...compilation, but I am making it especially for another person I know (well got my inspiration from her )


----------



## edX (Jan 31, 2002)

it sounds like you got it pretty much together even if it isn't fun. as for the prof, i'm guessing #2 but then you never know what's really up his butt. I figure you will handle yourself well enough to deal with him either way. 

but what's this about a particular girl reoccurring in your dreams? tell me more. this sounds good. is it someone you really know or a product of your idealization?  I hope it is not your ex. dreams about ex's are never fun. well, ok maybe if it's _one of those kind_ of dreams 

so i guess racerx will have to be george. at least his avatar has that same round shaped head


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 31, 2002)

so racerX must work for teh Yankees  lol



Don't worry Ed -- I am blessed (by whatever God, nature, or deiti out there) to not be seing my X (those would have been chilling nightmares lol).  It's just a girl I went out with last summer a few times when I was in greece.  What do you think Doc ? AM I gonna be cured ? he he 
(post note: same girl I called up for her Bday a week or so ago )



In any case, classes seem to be going ok... I am a little tired (still need to do stuff todays that's due today ) -- got my C book out see if I can find what I need... and while I study my mac is gonna find me some good music lol.

I was thinking of taking another class (T-Th at 18:00), it's on real time systems.  There aren;t that many students in the class so there is space.  IT looks interesting, I will audit tonite and see what happens.



so starts another day.....



Admiral


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 31, 2002)

Admiral, you wouldn't believe how close you were....

I have a giant portrait of Kramer hanging on my wall. If you're familiar with the shows, you'd recognize it as the oil painting he had done of himself.

OK, so i'm back.....I've mainly been in the same position as Admiral, only been able to read the thread, and not create the large responses that make these threads fun.

Anyway, this is what happened this weekend....

Sorry, there was no skiing done here. In fact almost all of the snow has melted. This weekend I went to Delaware for the Science Olympiad national invitiational. As I remeber Ed there were a few teams from California. So let me start off by saying that this wasn't a vacation, this was a competition, when you want to win so bad, the whole spectre of losingg badly haunts you. So after getting there on friday night after a 5 hour bus ride, we all got settled in, and studied long into the night. I couldn't even get on the internet, they had locked down all of our phone lines. Oh! the horror! So, after we got alex, the senior valedvictorian, to take his nose out of his books so that we could turn pff the lights, we all gathered around and found out why HBO sucks.

So the next moring was the beginning of  a very stressful day. I had only gotten 5 hours of sleep, and had not gotten much before, so my first duty was to go to the soda machine and purchase a coke. It was good.

The competition was on the campus of the university of delaware. Pretty nice campus but it seemed, if this is possible, "generically" nice, like they knew what people though of as nice, as faw as brick and green grass and trees, but it wasn't laid out in a way that was surprisingly pleasant, like princeton or harvard, but I didn't even expect that much anyway....

So i got through all of my events, which, as you can imagine, was a major release, and i went over to a small resaurant and ate some gnocci and focaccia bread, like those admiral?

So we went to this supposed "dinner", which just ended up being a way for the U of D to recoup its losses from supporting the competition, the same thing had happened the night before, except then it was even more blatant, they had us buy their concession food. Did we learn? <insert resounding "no">

So after that we went to the awards presentation, but before I get into that let me explain to you the position our team is in. We have never been to the national competition at the HS level, to get there you must first progress through regionals, then states, and finally to nationals. The top two finishers at states and regionals move up to the next level. Last year we finished in 7th place at states. This year, we have the best team ever, and we will problably not be as good next year. So, we want to take it all this year (just the states, nationals is only for fun at that point)

So anyway, this awards presetation was built specifically to kill me, really, i mean it. Even if the even wasn't mine, my heart would be jumping all around in my chest, just from the anxiety. So I won no medals.... I went in really wanting to win. And since im not scared of crowds, i really wanted to get on the stage, that seemed like more of an honor than the medal. I just wanted everyone to _see_ me.

So we won good amount of medals, but not a surprising amount, i think we expect more, but really our goals were way too high for a national competition, if anything wins the competition, its consistancy, not meadals. So they start calling up the top ten teams to come up to the front one by one. Everyone inside wants to believe that there is a chance left, but no one says it, they dont want to look like the person who can't face the facts. They've already called 10-7th place, i tell my friend next to me, if we dont come in 6th or 5th its over. 6th is called, everyone's head is hanging low now, we knew that we gave our best effort. They had called our arch-enemy school, Vestal. 5th place is called. It's us! Were all jumping up and screaming, i gave  pigghy back ride to 5 different people in only about 100 feet, as we go up to the stage, we see Vestal returning, we are both happy for each other, and we are sincere, but we are also caught up in thr fat that we beat Vestal, who came in 2nd at State's last year, and our chances of success are real!

Now the other powerful NY team greece-arcadia who came in 3rd last year at states, had won a crapload of medals, we expected them to win, we took a team picture with our trophy while 4th and 3rd were up on stage, we sit down, again, were all hoping. 2nd isn't greece (no not the country). 1st is the only one who hadn't been called yet, it was all or nothing for them. And it wasn't them! are already euphoric outlooks had just gotten even brighter, were were the number one school from the state here!

We were all very pround, an we went out to get ice crea,. This was a great motovator for the team, we no longer feel like we are accelerating torwards a brick wall, there is a chance that at the end of state, we may not crash.

So thats what happened on my weekend, sorry it took me so long, but i wanted to detail it in all of its full dramatic glory.

So no, i didn't go skiing, but im going to have to recant my earlier statement about there being no snow, there was enough of it to cancel school today.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 31, 2002)

looking back at that, it somewhat looks like a hervian post, please try and enjoy it anyway.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 31, 2002)

interestin weekend 
Good thing you did not break a leg 

Did all my german stuff - taking a break ---
too hungry to think of computer science solutions, so I am going to wait toll after lunch to do so hehe 


Admiral
PS: I love foccaccia bread


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 31, 2002)

Actually, its interesting that you talk of breaking a leg. I did fracture my tibia at the end of my frshmen year. Was the most excruciating pain i ever felt. I did it 3 days before summer too!

I was playing soccer and the goalie decided that i had had enough goals and I was slide tackled through the shin. No penalty. Talk about justice.

I look back at it fondly though, really shows you who your friends are, and what its like to be handicapped. Everytime i see someone in a wheelchair i'm no longer full of pity, i'm full of pride in what i and they can accomplish.

Good stuff for a college essay.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 31, 2002)

Good stuff for an entrance essay ;-)
hehe. --

It sucks to have had that 3 days before summer.  How long did u have a cast on ?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 31, 2002)

Full leg cast for one month, bleow the knee for about 3 months, then an air-cast for 2 more months. I was still able to do Yellowstone with two crutches and one leg though.

My leg atrophied so quick that i could see a day by day change.   

Tip: The ladies love a guy who gets injured on the battlefield.


----------



## edX (Jan 31, 2002)

Phil, that in no way resembled a herve post. that had enough content in it for about 100 or more herve posts 

thanks for sharing!! sounds like you had a pretty great weekend. glad we get to congratulate you instead of consoling you!! do let us know when your next big show down is. We will root for you!!  

and then you get back and get a snow day to play. what a deal!!

and speaking of Zappa, i think the following excerpt should be the theme of the show from now on:

 "Questions, Questions, Questions, flooding into the mind of the concerned young person today. Ah, but it's a great time to be alive, ladies and gentlemen. And that's the theme of our program for tonight. It's so FUCKING GREAT to be alive! Is what the theme of our show is tonight, boys and girls. And I wanna tell ya, if there is anybody here who doesn't believe that it is FUCKING GREAT to be alive, I wish they would go now, because this show would bring them down so much . . . "
-FZ from 'call any vegtable'


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 31, 2002)

Hey Ed....cant argue with this Zappa guy...its fucking great to be alive 


As for being injured in teh battle... I prefer walking off alive and partying afterwards lol --- of course that maternal feeling of girls comes into play I guess....oh well... you win some you lose some.


I am trying at the moment to find a (good) implementation of a link list (written in C)...the one I wrote 3 years ago is uncommented,mixed in and uses other garbage which I dont need....
anyone know any good sites ?   -- its gonna be a long nite.  THe assignment is due in 36 hours lol 




Admiral


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 31, 2002)

Anyone else think that it is funny that admiral think of his due date as being in 36 hours, rather than in a day in a half, or on saturday?

You really don't stop working do? Anytime is a great time for homework!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 1, 2002)

lol I guess I can find some weird way to explain how 36hours contitutes as a due date...well... it's due in 36 hours (well less than 24 now).

The good thing is that I was stressing over almost nothing.  Strink tokenizing is done for me.
All I need to do is implement a link list (which I did 3 years ago) --- I just need to fill in the stub statements hehe.

The bad news is debuging... -- something that will be a pain, but it will happen.  So long as I have something


----------



## edX (Feb 1, 2002)

time is always relative. at the beginning of the week he had a lots of time. now he is down to trying to figure out how to manipulate time so that it gets done without him having to stay up all night. typical college student approach to time.

i think i might start making contributions to the cuss thread that are nothing but cut & pasted Frank Zappa lyrics. I am sure i could average one a day for over a year and never repeat 

so, anybody gonna watch the super bowl?

Tolya, i am expecting a cd cover this weekend. it is due 6 hrs after your programming assignment


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 1, 2002)

I, of course, will be having a superbowl party at my house. No diehard football fans. Instead, we will be there celebration the commercials interjecting into the gameplay every 2 minutes. The TV will be turned off during the halftime show.

It will be unplugged as well.


----------



## edX (Feb 2, 2002)

so did you watch the best superbowl commercials on tv tonight? seems like it would have been just the show to you warmed up for the big game


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 2, 2002)

Hmm, guess I could have saved a lot of time if I had watched that?

Guess what? My birthday is coming up in a few days, and I think i'm going to get an iPod!

Just what to know how long before they up the disk sizes, since toshiba has new models coming out. I want to use it as extra hard drive space too.

Mabey they'll have a nice MS commecial? I LOVED those "best is yet to come" ones. Just doesn't get any better than that. Those commercials captured the human spirit.


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 2, 2002)

Yes, Samantha Fox sings "...the best is yet to come..."


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 2, 2002)

Herve, you make me laugh so hard that I cry.


----------



## edX (Feb 2, 2002)

wow we have phil laughing til he cries, symphix laughing til he spews soda thru his nose. maybe racerX's wife has laughed til she hiccuped recently. if so this has been a big few days for humor 

so i guess we will have to plan  big surprise party for you at Herve's Bar and Grill. Maybe we'll even get a band 

ok, Ak - where's that cd cover?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 2, 2002)

when is the next DJ admiral square dance?

I know how much he loves that stuff.


----------



## edX (Feb 4, 2002)

well, i've been checking the media and still no word on where Tolya is this weekend. i'm not geting all worked up over it again. this "missed you stuff" only goes so far.  and him with his overseas relationships should know that well.  

of course he could just be avoiding have to show us that cd cover. or perhaps he is lost in a dance trance. i hope he did not strangle himself spinnning in circles with the headphones on 

so what do you think of the bar & grill? it's going pretty good, eh? Tolya will be surprised when he comes back and sees we started a party without him


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 4, 2002)

you bums 
you started the party without me!!! lol


My ISP was driving me nutz this weekend with Authentication errors.... One more time I get this and I swear I am going DSL lol  I can't take it any more lol



Covers ??? hmmm... I left em at home, to tell you the truth I forgot all about them.  I made another music mix last nite while the superbowl was in session (not a big football fan) -- I haven't figured out a name for it yet but I am compiling a list for my next compilation called the "XXX mix" lol --- guess what it deals with ;-)

The one I made last nite was for a "special edition" mix for a friend of mine 



So what I see that we have a whole culture around us... we could make a TV station out of this web site.  We can have the Admiral & Ed show, the Herve bar & Grill hour (food and gossip), teh RacerX multiplatform troll hunt (kinda like Man Hunt  the UPS series he he) -- the Phil elf snow show and more ;-)


what do u think ?


Admiral


----------



## edX (Feb 5, 2002)

what, we should sit around all weekend sitting on our thumbs while we wait for you to figure out how a computer works?   

sorry you had problems again. at least i didn't act like your mom this time!! Hopefully you will be able to talk this out with your isp. of course i think spending the extra on dsl is worth it myself. if your time has any value to you, you will more than save yourself the cost in how much more you can do in the same amount of time. the plip side is that you will have more time to figure out what to do with. i imagine your post count will skyrocket 

so we do get syndicated? i figure FX or UPN should be willing to pick us up during the summer 

I do think we talk to each other enough in these other threads that we should conceentrate on all the new faces in the bar. if we can get enough seperate conversations going there it would really be fun.

ok, phil, i am going to go look for some incubus now. (HBD!!)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 5, 2002)

he he,
well the problem is that this semester  I dont spend a lot of time at home  --
If I had DSL I would make my mac a server for my web page, and make endless queues of stuff to download while I sleep, eat, drink, or when otherwise not on my mac


Hey ed good news.  Orange has released betas of OS X SCSI drivers.  One close to kicking OS 9 in the bum lol.



This new "bar" thing is quite a good idea... kinda like a community happening of a sort lol.


One thing I've noticed on other boards that  I go to, there is no thread like teh Cuss thread AND there is no thread THAT long or with that many views to it as the cus thread hehehe 

Admiral


----------



## edX (Feb 6, 2002)

looking back at some of my recent posts i think i should be proofreading them better.  your answers seem like you translate pretty well, but i really should go back to taking a little more time being careful. 

the great thing about dsl is that you can do all those things and still have bandwidth left over. as long as your processor can handle it. while i can't tell much difference between my 400 and the gf's 600 for most things, i have the feeling that doing lots of multitasking would make a difference. of course she won't let me put any of the kind of software i would want to multitask on her mac-chine. she will probably be 10 years before she even considers wanting a new one. (this is the first one she has ever owned - wouldn't even have considered it if she hadn't been forced to use a computer at work)

i am not sure if it is a good or bad thing about the cuss thread. some of it is pretty funny and a lot of it is just adolescent. it would just be fun to see a thread get that much participation without it degenerating to stupidity and name calling. i am sure i am sounding old now, but even when i was young i could cuss better than most of the stuff i see in there. 

phil - i hope you were having fun on your b-day and not writing that essay that you already wrote once.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 6, 2002)

You called it Ed, I re-wrote it, took about 3 hours.  But at least now I'm satisfied with the final product, and I can't say that often about my essays.

Excuse me I you wrote something yesterday and I didn't write back. I recived so much mail from the forums, and so many repeat copies that i just deleted them all.

Incubus was good, but I thought that cover they did of britney spears was done in poor taste. I guess you can't win them all, can you? 

So who's birthday is next?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 6, 2002)

One of my friend's Bdays is in 10 days...but I haven't talked to her in about a year and a half (lost contact after we went off to college) --- I might call her house and find out her cell phone number in greece, give her a  call and suprize the heck outta her lol 



My ISP is STILL acting up!  I will e-mail those bastardos today  --- they have really fried my fish!


Admiral


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 6, 2002)

bastardos? What language is that?

Wanna hear a cool fact, I found out from a kid at school, his mother works at the apple store: Employees get HALF off of all of the products. Thats an iPod for $200!!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 6, 2002)

I used to work at Barned and noble and I think that they gave us like 35% off purchases which wasnt bad.  50% off sounds really nice   If I were her I would make a BTO and that would be a grand deal 


Bastardos is spanish I think, I am not sure though 


Hey Ed what do you think of deez and nummi pasting their smit all over the board.  This imature behavior is starting to annoy me 


Admiral


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 6, 2002)

How about the herve "crack" thread? "Respect for my name." I think I laughed the hardest I ever have at these forums. 

Yeah, too bod I don't have mod privliges on windows CE, those two would be knocked into the eighth circle of the wasteland. Can't expect admin to read everything though, especially with the site problems.


----------



## edX (Feb 7, 2002)

gee, where to start. guess i'l start with the spanking of our two little friends. You might have noticed that earlier i asked them to chill. I don't think i have been back since and that would have covered their 'prime time' for posting. when i did get back admin had answered my request with a notification that they are only allowed back on with parental supervision essentially. i have to guess they escalated instead of chilling and probably said some things to admin or at least ignored his warnings. People always seem to dig their own graves deeper around here when you point out that they are screwing up. oh well.

"don't ask me what i think of you,
might not get the answer that you wanted to...oh well."
-Fleetwood Mac

and about the discount thing - i always figured apple had a good mark up. that is the standard markup in most retail environments. obviously discounters don't mark up that much. autos don't. I'll bet lots of computer stuff does though.  the fact is that electronics stuff from asia is dirt cheap to make. has been for a long time. I worked for a semester right out of high school for an import clearance firm. My job was to open boxes for customs inspection. Stereos that sold for $100 - $200 were valued at about $25 - $50 each at point of import. 

so now we are getting the kitchen cabinets resurfaced. i spent 3 hrs with the salesman and then watched tv.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 7, 2002)

3 hours with a salesman ?!
wow -- YOu deserved teh TV you watched hehe -- that must have been torture 


Hey Ed, in your customs days did you ever come accross pirated goods ?   I have an uncle in greece (my mother's cousin) that works as a customs agent all around greece (no permanent post).  Kinda cool.


As for those little "raskals" they were annoying as hell, I reported one of their posts, so I guess the Admin saw it.  Can't say that I did not warn them before reporting lol, they just did not listen....aaahhh...youth 


Admiral


----------



## edX (Feb 8, 2002)

actually he was a pretty nice salesman, we all smoked cigarettes and talked about cats and kids and ...  Don't forget that i was in sales for about 20 yrs. so salespeople are ok with me. and i am pretty good at spotting their bullshit if they try it. We will see, but i think he was alright and we ended up buying a product we need at a good offseason price. 
I never was involved in finding any pirated goods. the closest i came was one time we were clearing a trunk of personal belongings for a friend of the businesses owner and the custom officer found a bullet. upon closer examination it turned out to be a roach clip. he put it back in and cleared the shipment. if it had been a bullet, he would have confiscated it. I also spent a few hours getting high with a cutoms officer that i knew after he picked me up hitchhiking and we remembered each other. and crossing the border coming back from mexico one time they piled all the roaches they found on the dashboard and put the joint i had tucked into my hat band pointing up like a feather  Customs officers are much more interested in big time smuggling than guys like you and me.
yea, beavis and butthead got their show cancelled


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 8, 2002)

B&B got cancelled ? 
I never watched that show but sometimes it was funny in a very dumb sort of way.  Have any of you seen B&B do america ?



Hey ed I figured out why I could not get online 
My stupid LSDing ISP (LSD --> cus thread reference ) changed the access numbers and did not notify me!  (well they probably did but I never check that mailbox lol) -- so internet from home is all set now   I look forward to a good weekend of surf and turfing on the net   --- in addition to the projects I have to do.  Aint life grand ?


For some WEIRD reason I have lots of mix inspiration these past few weeks (even though I dont have time to mix ) 


Admiral


----------



## edX (Feb 8, 2002)

well, Beavis is back. but acting like a human again so far. i actually like nummi when he is being rational. so let's hope this experience helps him maintain his sense of who and where he is.

don't you just hate it when an isp makes changes and doesn't notify. mine doesn't even change the website. they leave the old directions up for months afterwards. they just add the new info on some obscure page that you would need to know you are looking for to even have a chance of finding it.  like the guy who knew the password to the original died or something 
glad you are back on track and will be with us this weekend.  

too bad they have moved dark angel to the same time as first monday. now you will have to wait til reruns to watch fm. 
interesting that one of the issues they covered last week - the upholding of calif's '3 strike law' was overturned by a real fed appeals court yesterday. makes me wonder what impaact the show might have had.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 8, 2002)

Speaking of salesmen... I cant stand these flipping telemarketers. Everytime the phone is open, especially during dinner, these people call.  They usually ask about flood damage or a new roof.  Things I dont need.  I have learned to hang up on these people immediatly.  They must be paid to annoy us until we give in and buy their crap.  So my hat goes off to you Ed.  You have more patience (spelling) than any one I know.


----------



## edX (Feb 8, 2002)

Hey LTM, welcome to the Admiral and Ed Show!!

I hate telemarketers as well. I hate the ones that call in the morning the most! I like to sleep till about 9:30 or 10:00 every day and i get about one call a week at around 9:00 or so. those are the ones i treat with total disrespect. the ones at night are annoying as well, but we just politely tell them we aren't interested and hang up. I am only a grouch when you wake me  
i wouldn't say i am much more patient than most. perhaps i am since i was a salesman for so many years. but i'll bet if you are with a salesman whose product you want, then you will willingly sit with them until the deal is done. I mean, if an apple store salesman was willing to spend 3 hrs making sure you got exactly the mac you wanted with all the right apps and taught you things about the stuff that you could use, you'd be glued to the process, wouldn't you? We were buying a product we want. our kitchen is going to look so much better when they are done. so working aout all the details to be sure we got the best deal and the right product was no hassle at all. We called them to set up the original appt. since we live about 6-10 miles from real shopping centers and stores, it is nice to have contractors come to us for stuff like this.

so tell us a little about yourself. if you want to more about us, allot some time to read the early parts of this thread some day. or just ask if something particular is puzzling you.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 8, 2002)

hehehe 
I love telemarketers   I can play with them 
Whenever they call in the morning (like around 11) I always make tehm tell me EVERYTHING about their services and then I tell them "oohhh... I wish I could make that decision...but I am only 16 and my parents arent home" hehehehe 



This week on first monday they had something about bigamy but I did not see it, I did not even see dark angel (that much) --- I was watching the olympics (for which I will start another thread cause I just feel the need to rant )



Admiral


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 8, 2002)

What annoys me the most is when I recieve ads for products that I already own. I would figure that they would be smarter than that. Be off with you!


----------



## edX (Feb 9, 2002)

Phil, you are so right. Pachell called for months trying to sell us dsl after we already signed up!!! and almost as bad is the product you just bought from somebody else. my gf just refinanced the house and now it seems like every other sales call is to sell us a loan or a new mortgage one called tonight and i could still hear them trying to talk to her as she told them no and hung the phone up 

now here is my confessional  - i worked as a phone solicitor for about a month once. it was one of the worst jobs i ever had. it was selling basement sealing in Ohio. And it started with such a con, like we were just asking some innocent questions. it was a terrible way to market, especially because there is a real need for the product there. but it could have been sold just as easily with a good advertising appproach.

yea, when you have the time and patience, admiral's way of dealing with them is the meanest. especially since most of them get paid by sales or setting appts. but i use words in the morning that belong in the cuss thread. usually keeps them from calling back over and over.

first monday was good tonight. but bigamy did not get upheld


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 9, 2002)

lol if I were him and bigamy was ok by my religion I would marry one and have an "understood bond" with the other one   That way I would be OK religious wise, and state wise,  the state cant tell you "Admiral, you are under arest for cheating on your wife" lol 

right ?!



Admira


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 9, 2002)

I feel so honored to be invited into this conversation.  What can I tell you that would be relevant to the conversation.  I can't stand M$, much like everyone here.  The computer I have is a G4 400.  I just started going to Ohio State.  I have no idea yet what I will do when I get out but I am taking a bunch of computer and math classes, since that seems to be what I will need in the "real world".   Thats about it.  I doubt thats anything you would care about, but whatever.  

Im sure I will think of something to ask you guys later.  But for now I gotta fly.


----------



## edX (Feb 9, 2002)

Hey, a fellow Buckeye!!!  Go Bucks!!!

so do you live on campus? I graduated in '97 with degrees in psychology and religious studies. need any help with how to survive at osu, just ask. There are so many little tricks that most people don't know. Are you from cowtown or did you live somewhere else before?


Tolya - your answer to the question of bigamy was why the guy lost in the end. His first attempts to to solve his problem was to see if he could divorce one of them and just have the arrangement. That showed he wasn't really religiously convicted. 

personally i can't imagine living with 2 women who got along well. they would always gang up and i would never win an argument


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 9, 2002)

Yes, go Bucks!

I actually am chillin with my Uncle.  He lives pretty close to the Campus.  Its not a bad arrangement.  No, I am doing pretty well with figuring out what to do.  There are actually quite a few people I know from High School that now go to Ohio State.  I originally came from up near Cleveland.  Some little town you probably have never heard of.

Who's got the problem with his ladies?  I wish I got that much attention.    If I were him I wouldnt be complaining.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 9, 2002)

I don;t think Ed has a problem with the ladies at least, I seem to remember a night when he was back at the circular table, smoking some kind of cylinder, with a girl at each side. 

Sure hope Ed's wife doesn't read these threads, she might try and get him on some kind of medication. 

So how's the beginnings of college been? I'm very intersted to know...


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 9, 2002)

Either I am smarter than what I previously assumed, or everyone has lied about how difficult this is supposed to be.   I guess that it has been relatively easy.  These math classes are about the hardest thing I am taking, but I usually figure out whats going on with about an hour of studying a night.

I like it.  The women are easier to get drunk here.    Me and my buds hang out a lot.  That is, when im not at home on me computer.

I dont know what else to say.  Oh yes, dont let these women push you around guys.  Yes, I would do almost anything for my girlfriend, but you gotta draw the line somewhere.  
"Im gonna have 2 women in my life and you are gonna be one of them.  Why is this so hard for you to get?"  

No sex for another week.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 9, 2002)

no religious conviction eh ?
then he would be like teh rest of us hehe 


I cant imagine living with two or move wives of girlfriends...imagine the headaches!  I get headaches just thinking about it 

It's hard enught trying to get down to what 1 woman is actually trying to communicate...imagine if 2 operating systems (to use the analogy) ran your hardware,no dual boot, at the same time


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 9, 2002)

Having a lot of time on my hands I went to Ed's Homepage.  Were you a player man?  Whats this I see?  Ed has 4 chics hanging off him...and they are dancers.  Talk about being in trouble.


----------



## edX (Feb 9, 2002)

Ed smiles the smile of many fond memories. He takes a moment to reflect on days gone by and knows there is little he would change. the adventure of the chase. the thrill of victory. life in a pre-aids world.

ed snaps out of it.

I suppose you could say i was a player. I had a 4 and a half year open relationship from the time i was 21-25. Then i moved to cols. where the girls on High St. were like dreams come true. Far more women than serious relationships from the time i was 25 -31. Since then i have calmed down. I've been faithful to one woman for almost 10 yrs now.  In the pic with the girls, i was about 28 or 29. But better to play a young man's game when you are young than to suddenly think you can in middle age like so many guys. 

and that statement back there would more likely get you no sex for 2 months, not a week.

so LTM, what is this town near cleveland? i lived in Ohio for 15 yrs., i might know more than you think. i would probably know exactly where your uncle's house is with a clue as to what it is near besides campus. I know all of cowtown, not just one side or the other. I was last seen living near Bethel and the river rd. or bethel and sawmill.

Tolya, take 2 tylenols and remember we are just imagining. no one is going to force you to live with two operating systems.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 9, 2002)

I am never good with directions or distance so when I say pretty close to the campus I mean like two towns away.  Not actually in Columbus.  I guess that I am still not used to being so far away from where I grew up, which is the little city of Kirtland.  I say Cleveland to most people because it is the biggest land mark up there.

To change the subject:
I bet you were quite the ladies man.  Those pictures show what a hunk you were.  *SMACK*  What the hell did I just say? *SMACK*  I think I will go over my girlfriends now, just to make sure im not losing it.


----------



## edX (Feb 9, 2002)

so what, do you commute from Deleware? or maybe Chillocothe? or maybe Marysville? any of those are a long drive home after a party on campus.  lancaster would be even worse. only dui i ever got was leaving lancaster after partying there. 

I have heard of Kirkland, but never Kirtland. so you win, i didn't know. In relation to cleveland, where is that? Have you ever heard of Kenton? not Canton, Kenton. that is where my gf grew up. 

Do they still have the Agora in cleveland? And does Belkin still promote all the major concerts up there?

hey, i did alright back then. i had friends who got more girls, but many more who got less. I had the advantage of being a somewhat important person in the local entertainment scene.  I ranked below musicians and above roadies on the babe magnet meter


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 9, 2002)

Ed it seems that you have a lot of people thatyou have something in common with  (other than the macosx.com member deal ) --

Is there any place you have NOT lived ? 


hmmmm pre-aids word.... being born in a word of aids I dont know how you feel when you say that  -- how did aids come into being ?  who was patient zero?  I've been hearing sme conspiracy theories latelly that aids was introduced as population control  -- crazy huh  ? 


Admiral


----------



## edX (Feb 9, 2002)

gee guys, one of the things about growing older is that you have more stories to tell !! simply by virtue of more time to have lived them. i prefer that to the alternatives, don't you?

I have lived just 5 places - (in this order)

cleveland, tenn. (near chattanooga)
Los Angeles
San Diego
Columbus, Ohio
San Francisco

obviously i am giving the name for the larger areas known by those names. I have lived in many different locations in SD and Cols.

as for aids, i remember becoming aware of it in the mid 80's. at first everybody just thought it was a gay thing. by the early nineties we knew better and the sexual revolution was quickly disbanded. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 10, 2002)

Lets see... the agora?  Yes its still there.  I know nothing of this Belkin you speak of.

Kirtland is just South of Mentor, east of Willoughby, right around there.  Approx. 20-30 miles east of Cleveland.  Kenton? It sounds familiar.  Where is that?

Deleware.  I never get to smashed at a party not to be able to drive my Ford Taraus home. 

About the aids thing... didnt everyone think it was because some guy had sex with a monkey?


----------



## edX (Feb 10, 2002)

Kenton is more over towards Findley (?) - southwest of cleveland/akron area.

the Newport Music Hall on High Street used to be an Agora as well untill it was sold back in the 80's. I have seen a lot of bands in that venue.

Deleware is nice.  you should visit the olentangy indian caverns sometime. really cool place.

so where are Tolya and Phil?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 10, 2002)

the sexual revolutio sounds like fun  I wish I could have joined in lol   Of course I wasnt even a fetus them...dang my parents had all the phun 



I spent my day doing CS homework, I have almost everything done   Just a small memo to write and a small F(n) = xyz do decipher (which I will post cause I spent the whole day trying to find  a pattern but havent been able to).


Today was a good day  too bad the weekend has to end  --- tomorrow more hard work at the office   -- have a russian test which I have not studied for  ---I might cram tomorrow morning  lol



I think I will swing by Herve's bar and grill and see if we can get more guests on here 



Admiral


----------



## edX (Feb 10, 2002)

damn, you must have had your ears burning (or would it be eyes in this case?) i ask where you are and 10 mins later you show up. 

i'm impressed 

so Tolya, is it possible you were a product of the sexual revolution?  


btw guys - i am trying to remember to not post my signiture in this forum. so from now on (future posts) if you see me leaving it on, rag me about it. that should condition me to pay more attention


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 10, 2002)

Hey im here. Hey Toli! 

So whats been going on around here, I;ve been pretty busy this weekend and have hardly had enough time to read the new stuff.

Time well spent though, I will be the best John D. Rockefeller ever!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 11, 2002)

welcome back phil 
well this weekened was heck for me 
I had to work this saturday (covered for someone else) went home beat, slept, woke up on sunday at noon (lol ---14 hours of sleep hehe), and then all day CS homework.

These forums are almost on fire  you need to keep up or else you will have a lot to read ;-)

During my weekend without internet I had probably around 300 new threads to read  -- very active I tell ya ;-)  I wonder how many threads I will have to read when I go on my vacation in the summer lol ;-)




Well off to class, back later 


Admiral


----------



## Klink (Feb 11, 2002)

I'll tell you the only time I see these boards light up like this is when Apple releases a new product or software. What we are seeing now is unprecedented.

I have my theory but question not and enjoy I say.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 11, 2002)

well we have our "regulars" that come here day by day and post, post their probs, and solutions to other people's probs, and then we have the bell curve of people flocking in when there is a MacWorld in session since apple invariably releases a new product then


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> * These forums are almost on fire  you need to keep up or else you will have a lot to read ;-) *



Im here everyday and there is still a lot to read.  You guys sure do like to talk a lot.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 11, 2002)

talk is good 
we convey info and a sense brotherhood lol


----------



## edX (Feb 11, 2002)

yes, the legion of musketeers is growing. soon we will have enough to protect the queen 

Long Live Queens!!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 11, 2002)

All for one and one for all.


----------



## edX (Feb 12, 2002)

so what do we talk about now


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 12, 2002)

God save the queen ? 


Hey Ed who are our sponsors ? 
We haven't had a commericial break in ages


----------



## edX (Feb 12, 2002)

i am pretty sure we are sponsered by several coffee companies. and i take my coffee breaks every day. i thought you did too.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 12, 2002)

Can it be sponsered by Microcenter?  I love that place.

Which queen?  Is there more than one?


----------



## edX (Feb 12, 2002)

sure, San Francisco is full of queens, especially in the Castro district.


----------



## Klink (Feb 12, 2002)

You have the Castro district, we have the East Village.
Had their own jubilee just like the Brits. It was called the Holloween Day Parade!
Bow your head to the queens to show your respect!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 12, 2002)

queens ??? SF ???  for some reason the only "queens" that come to mind from SF are dragqueens  lol


Hey Ed, I am drinking coffee now  -- I am out of cola, iced tea and anything carbonated so I made some coffee 




So who are our sponsors ??? Nesfcaf ?  Microcenter?  THE APPLE STORE ? 


Admiral


----------



## RacerX (Feb 12, 2002)

So I was stopping by to see what was up on the boards, and I noticed that Admiral has past the 4K mark! Between Admiral and Ed, we have the friendliest site on the internet!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 12, 2002)

Good lord 
4k ?! already ? 
when did that happen  ???

wow... I am speechless 

Let's all got to Herve's during the afterhours and have a toast


----------



## edX (Feb 13, 2002)

so Tolya, you must be about ready for a new keyboard, eh? can you still read the letters on the keys? 

i don't care if you do pronounce it A K, it's time for another

ack  ack   ack  ack  ack  ack ack ack ack  ack 

now back to business, i was hoping for Maxwell House and maybe Hills Bros., Apple Store would be good, maybe a nice clothing sotre so i can keep the wardrobe up to date - it's important to look good when you post  

Maybe a movie studio or 2 as well. they could fly us all to meet at one of their premeirs somewhere. get us limos and arm candy.

and RacerX, thanks for including me in your nice thing to say


----------



## Klink (Feb 13, 2002)

If you didn't hear me over the noise in the Bar...

Congrats on breaking 4000!


Tanti aguri!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 13, 2002)

Grazie Klink 


lol can't wait for 5k so that Ed will do the ack ack ack thing again  -- somehow this reminds me of "Mars Attacks" 


Suprizingly enough the letters on my keyboard are very vivid  --- I must be a light typer...I wonder what would happen if I used a tablet with HWR to do my post 



Admiral


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 13, 2002)

>4000 post counts
How you did it?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 13, 2002)

well...
hard work, a good keyboard, lots of coffee and OS X, and good people to talk to  (herve made sense  )


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 13, 2002)

I must join the bandwagon on congratulating AK.  That is a lot of work.  I, for one, raise my glass to you.  Here here.


----------



## Klink (Feb 14, 2002)

Hey Ltmighty I think you might be lost. Herve's bar is down the block, 2nd door to the left.

Laci I for one will be congratulating you in every post I make for the next 3 months. hee hee
That's exactly what I thought when Ed started singing ak ak ak ak ak ak ak ak ak ak ak. Gotta love a flick that has Tom Jones, Jack Nicholson and green martians in it!


----------



## edX (Feb 14, 2002)

yea, herve made sense. but it is time for another english lesson.

"How did you do it?" would be the correct english in this case herve. but the way you said it was close enough to understand. your english seems to have been improving again lately. 

btw - you really should drop by your bar & grill more often.  your sudden interjections will be most accepted there.

perhaps when Tolya hits the big 5000 we should all watch that movie again and then laugh at the funny parts with each other. it would be interesting, given our diversity, to see which parts were universally funny and which ones have 'quirk appeal' 

my gf came home early from work today and has called off for tomorrow. she is getting sick. now i am going to have to go buy her a valentines day card and present while she is here. the worst part is that she brought me home flowers the other day as an early present plus one of our dinner gueats brought more. so my main idea of flowers is gone. and she is hypoglycemic and can't eat chocolate. this is going to be tough.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 14, 2002)

No chocolate 
that must be torture 

I loooove chocolate (will it be my valentines ?  lol)...mmmmm chocolate.... ** runs out the door to the quickiemart to get some**


**return**
ok..now where were we?  aaahh yes mars attacks ;-)
The this I wont forget from that movie is "Let the american people that they have 2 out of 3 branches of teh government working for them, and that aint bad" 


Another week is done!  12 more weeks of classes left  -- I cant wait for summer 



Admiral


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *Hey Ltmighty I think you might be lost. Herve's bar is down the block, 2nd door to the left.
> 
> Laci I for one will be congratulating you in every post I make for the next 3 months. hee hee
> That's exactly what I thought when Ed started singing ak ak ak ak ak ak ak ak ak ak ak. Gotta love a flick that has Tom Jones, Jack Nicholson and green martians in it! *



I can have a glass where ever I want, ok?


----------



## edX (Feb 15, 2002)

Hi, I am using the Ti book over at Herve's to post here. you can drop by there and see why i am so sore i am not moving. 

well, i am feeling a little better than i did then. so without getting back into the politics, has anybody else been enjoying the olympics? i kinda liked the womens combined event tonite that the girl from Croatia won. 1st ever medal for Croatia and it is a gold. not bad. it was also the first time i have seen a snowboard event. i missed the one that the US ripped it up in. I was surprized that i really could tell who was going faster just from watching. i find that hard to do with the skiing. 

my guess is that phil is watching the olympics instead of posting. i hope he is at least keeping up with reading some stuff or he is gonna be lost when he gets back 


mmmmmm&mmmmmm's peanuts !!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 15, 2002)

There was a lot of controversy about the russians and the canadians in skating.  I think something smells rotten here on both sides.  ALl this politics is sickening ... down with political motives 


Hey I started my 4th Newton/PDF book (on spanish this time) -- hopefully by weekend's end I will be done with it 

I also need to write a few letters to a few friends over in germany (well in france for now) and make a greek music mix for my double CD   -- title ?  Mystery Mix  -- I already have ideas for teh cover art 


Admiral


Admiral


----------



## edX (Feb 15, 2002)

wow, i slept till noon today. makes it feel like the day is almost over right from the start. the morning rituals seem so different when done at this time. 

If i don't get my sleep patterns straightened out i will have to either go do more yard work so i can get to bed early and exhausted or do an all niter.

so Tolya, i am still waiting to see these CD covers. or are you putting naked women on the front of them? 

in which case email me a copy


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 15, 2002)

lol so much impatience 

Here is my neglected melodies cover.  Not radically different from teh original one I had proposed.

I am currently working on CD#2 of my 2CD compilation which I am calling "Mystery Mix".

CD1 will be "Mystery Internationale" and cd2 "Mystery Greek" (Just greek music).  I am tossing ideas in my head at the moment.

Finally my last CD (untill get back on track) will be called the "XXX mix" which will have...well highly suggestive songs lol-- for this cover I dont even KNOW yet what to make.  No porn though, that's a bit distasteful.  I am expecting you to come up with  a few ideas Mr. Co-host lol  -- Once I finalize the CD I will send you a tracklisting and you can tell me what u think 



Admiral


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 15, 2002)

forgot to attach the image


----------



## edX (Feb 15, 2002)

i do that all the time.

i like it. looks like you took some of my advice about textures. the final result looks good. nice way of making the space and half records work to allow readable room for the titles. 

maybe i should send you the link ot my site with my nude and semi-nude drawings i have done. if you liked any of them i would gladly donate them to an Admiral CD cover. even if all you used were a pair of legs or something. actually i just had an idea. perhaps i will work on it and submit it for your approval in the next few days.  ( i am learning to not to just say these things, otherwise my idea will be some porn site's logo by monday) 

ok, i'm going to go watch some more olypics right now. the skating should be close to over and i am ready to microwave some popcorn.


----------



## Klink (Feb 15, 2002)

Ltmighty- you got broski. Just don't hit me.

Nice CD cover Admiral. I especially liked the tilte "Neglected Melodies". I thought it was funny yet meaningful. Just a note. If you decide to use any of Ed's nude photos, please remember to disguise his face. He might be sensitive to that.

Ed, must of been that rosemary bush that put you over the edge. Bet you had to dig a few feet down to get at that one. That kind of work is exhausting, I've done it myself, uhh.
I suppose this is all for the new extension right?

Sorry to get out of context but did you see Phil's new avatar? It's freekin hilarious.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 15, 2002)

Well thank you. Took me a little while to think it up.


----------



## edX (Feb 16, 2002)

klink - you hit nail on the head with the rosemary bush. planting the ones out of the pots was relatively easy. It is for the new addition and relandscaping. I have 2 more rose bushes, a small bush and a very large bush still to transplant. plus 2 bottlebrush plants in pots. And i have a 3 feet deep 8x10 area to dig up to sink the pond in. i am going to be complaining that body hurts quite often over the next 2 months. if you would like to fly out and help, we have a guest room 

oh, and probably at least 2 butterfly bushes, some calla lily bulbs, and some other assorted plants we haven't bought yet to plant as well. And all this is on a timeline of being able to throw a 'graduation from law school' party for my gf's son in may. i am sure i will hire some local hispanic laborers to help with the really laborious parts but still it is going to be a challenge.

see other congrats thread for my illustrious comments on Phil's new avatar


----------



## edX (Feb 16, 2002)

ok, here is my idea for part of the graphics for xxx collection.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 16, 2002)

Thanks for the  comments on teh covers 
It took me a while to think up something for the back cover.

I had also made an inner cover, (the CD case I am using is kinda like a DVD case) which I was going to use as a dedication.  The words never came to me though -- if I ever do send this CD to this girl I know perhaps I will think up some words to put between the quotes (the upside down notes).


As for your preliminary draft ed... lookds very interesting.  Kinda reminds me of those shows they have in las vegas...cant remember what they call them.  If you can add skin tones on those legs, some black netted stockings and something to covers that derriere it would make an excellent start  lol. 



Phil...arent you afraid that you will face a class action lawsuit for taking other people's avatars ??? 




Admiral


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 16, 2002)

inner cover here:


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 16, 2002)

Technicaly everyone can sees threes in your design.


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 16, 2002)

Sorry Steps


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *Ltmighty- you got broski. Just don't hit me.
> *



What? Come again?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 16, 2002)

Yeah.... what is that?  Are you calling him "bro" with a weird ending on it?


----------



## edX (Feb 16, 2002)

lol Tolya - i spent time taking the stockings off !!   Black fishnets and skin tone are no problems. What skin tone would you like? pale, average white girl, suntanned, or meditaranian olive? also what color for the panties and would you like garter straps? If you look closely you will see the panties are already there. do you want them to cover more of the cheeks? I will also do my idea for the back or inside while at it. 

is the word you are looking for 'burlesque'?


i'm not sure what broski means either but i translated it as "balls".

i also think we would have to have 'class' before we could bring a class action suit so Phil is probably safe for now


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 16, 2002)

yes indeed, burlesque was the word that I was looking for   (Today I probably did not get my dose of caffeine  -- or enough of it.,.. I keep forgetting words lol).


Well skin tone should be mediterranean, straps, and black or red fishnets.  I am lookinf for a look that says "kinky" 


Admiral


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 16, 2002)

mmmmm...burlesque... my favorite place...besides Herve's.  Excuse me, I have to go and wipe the drool of the keyboard.


----------



## edX (Feb 16, 2002)

ok, i can do kinky. i started tame to be on the safe side. I'll whip up a couple of alternate versions tonite as long as i have time. oh, one other question i meant to ask- coloring in flat cartoon style (just fill) or with shading to provide full depth and more realism. 

check your pm box in about 20 mins after this is posted for illustration of what i mean.

LTM - be sure to wipe your face while you are at it. i think you've still got drool on your chin


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 16, 2002)

Ed are all those your creations ?? hehe 
I;d love to see what goes on in your imagination...aahh if only I were Freud 


Well I saw one that looked nice, it did not show much, nice, somewhat inviting, and just the right amount of kink.  It was in the first page, the last row.. I cant remember which one, I will check back later 


Here are some interesting existon CD covers from teh group called "e-rotic"
(warning to the minors in here )
http://images-eu.amazon.com/images/P/B00005RRYL.03.LZZZZZZZ.jpg

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/tg...=ed_gl_dp_2/302-6912655-0090408#more-pictures


http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/tg...=ed_gl_dp_2/302-6912655-0090408#more-pictures

http://images-eu.amazon.com/images/P/B000006YE5.03.LZZZZZZZ.jpg


All images compliments of Amazon.de 
I will get back here after my game of diablo 


Admiral


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 16, 2002)

Go ahead with your lawsuit! I'll just offer that everyone else on the site can have my avatar too, and the DOJ will think its a great idea. They're on my side. 

And I quote from their decision,"It is in the opinion of this court that any stolen intellectual property, which has been used in a monopoly, should be spread into unconqered territory, rather than returned to the original owners. This is only self-evident."


----------



## edX (Feb 16, 2002)

Ok, here are some first mock ups using flat cartoon style color


----------



## edX (Feb 16, 2002)

again


----------



## edX (Feb 16, 2002)

more


----------



## edX (Feb 16, 2002)

#4


----------



## edX (Feb 16, 2002)

last xxx


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 16, 2002)

Wow, what, um, interesting posts to reach the #1900 on.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 16, 2002)

hey... go start a pervert thread Ed.  none of that crap here.  We do not want to upset anyone.


----------



## edX (Feb 16, 2002)

now for the back cover or liner. i prefer this for the back and then the full girl for the liner. could even do a front full shot for two looks in liner. going to go watch a little olympics with my gf now.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *hey... go start a pervert thread Ed.  none of that crap here.  We do not want to upset anyone.
> *




HEY !  I was not joking!  



yes I was...


----------



## Klink (Feb 17, 2002)

my turn



krrrr-ZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz-krrrr-ZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz-ark-phr-ZZZZZZzzzzzzzz


----------



## edX (Feb 17, 2002)

Nummi - are you so bored that you have to quote and reply to yourself? I was really expecting you to ask for the original illustrator files so you could play with them also 

Phil - you are getting far to obsessed with the left hand column. but i m glad you found the xxx that i made for Tolya to be interesting. Of course it wasn't that hard. I already had the legs just laying around and wasn't really doing anything with them. I am expecting that by monday there will be 10 new porn sites with my xxx logo on their opening page. Which is ok as long as they don't make me pay to see what's inside Of course if they won't i will have to ask my lawyer, who is preparing papers to serve you at the present moment, to simply draw up another set for those thieves while he is at it. fortunately i think it would  lose too much detail for you to shrink it into an avatar 

actually it was very nice of you to refer to our avatars as intellectual property - so many people say we are capable of nothing but mindless dribble.

which reminds me, I hope you kept that rag for wiping off your keyboard handy LessTmighty. As we continue to work on Tolya's CD cover, it might come in handy. or I might just say "burlesque" every few posts just to get the pavlovian response from you. 

Tolya - I liked the last and first erotica covers the best. The last one is awesome. so how do you like the legs with colors?

Klink - wake up! You don't like my triple X legs? I am ashamed of you. You should be making some clever double meaning remarks and posting learing smilies by them Like that. And at least Tolya didn't snore!!
(Ed starts poking klink with a broom handle careful not to be within striking distance of his fists)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 17, 2002)

interesting work ed 
From the one's that you posted I think that the first and the 2 last are actually quite nice ;-)


From the web page that I looked at the cartoon numbered 011 on teh first page is what I though to be interesting as a back cover.  That pose is actually a nice one for the back cover.  Just if she were turned a little towards the right so the cleavage was more showcased than the bush  (hmmm is the Admiral and Ed show turning x-rated ? lol   -- ok young ones get outta here ;-)  -- come back later lol).  The face I like, I wonder if you could do the face kinda like the "e-rotic" face... with a northern european twist lol ;-)


I am trying to think of what the background of tehse images should be ;-) Any ideas ?



Admiral


----------



## Klink (Feb 17, 2002)

Hey! Watch with that stick! You're way to close to my privates.

I like the x legs. Had to go take a cold shower.

Ltmighty- I had to think hard where I got that from. I think it was from some silliness from a friend of mine back in H School. But I've heard others use this before. I can't believe it would be that regional.
I forgot the "it" before broski. But Ed was right, short for brother with a bit of kook.


----------



## edX (Feb 17, 2002)

Tolya - i thought that was the one you were referring to. I could add a thong no problem. but redrawing at a slightly different angle would be tougher. as for faces, i am not quite sure what you mean, but certainly changing a face some is no big deal. 

the thing i like about the first set of legs is the way the black stockings form a definitive X. Makes the point a little more blatantly I think.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 17, 2002)

Re-drawing would be a more work lol ;-)
Just add some panties over the exposed are lol.  Black ones would do fine ;-)


man I am kinda tired...tomorrow is a holiday and I have homework....bou it sucks 


back tomorrow cause I cant think at the moment ;-)


----------



## edX (Feb 18, 2002)

I'll try to see what i can do tomorrow. putting clothes on a woman is almost as much fun as taking them off  (_almost_)

Well, looking at the number of times those files have been downloaded, it looks like we are not getting great rating these days. Lots more guests on the show, but not as many lurkers. I guess that is good. i guess you just can't compete with the olympics. at least we are not showing reruns like every other show 

uh, you other guys do know this is the Admiral and Ed Show, don't you? and that you are the guests?


----------



## Klink (Feb 18, 2002)

I wasn't aware designing was such a serious and sensitive area with you Ed. Admiral and Ed, please except my apologies for being insensitive and disruptive to your conversation.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 18, 2002)

Thanks Klink.  Even though you are a little strange in your ways, I won't be forced to kick your ass too bad.   I dont know, its to early for me to make any sense.  Where am I?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 18, 2002)

lol take it easy Ed 
The name will remain Admiral and Ed, we will just have a few more people to help out with chores around teh studio lol...who knows maybe they can score us a few more guests ;-)


so we have lurkers here ?  The photos were viewed 7-8 times.  Considering there are 4 of us here, phil comes from time to time and HErve as well... so.. that makes 6 ...hmmm a couple of lurkers ;-)


man I need to do CS today....due wednesday 
I hate C! 



Admiral


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 18, 2002)

Watch out LTM, Klink's from Queens!


----------



## edX (Feb 18, 2002)

Tolya - I think you had better drink some more coffee and count how many people have been speaking here lately. Phil, Klink, LTM, Nummi, you and me. and we can figure Herve checks it out as well. I think that would account for all views in house.

Klink - also better drink some more coffee - no smilies in that last post. if there were lurkers they would think you are serious  

aw hell, everybody just drink some more coffee - it's monday morning   

phil you can have tea


----------



## Klink (Feb 18, 2002)

hold on before shit gets out of control here.

Ltmighty- I'm trying very hard not to start a brawl with what I consider a new friend. My original post (when you congratulated Addy and I retorted with the bar comment) was just a little rib. That's all. If you took it as an attack or felt insulted, embarrassed or belittled, I apologize. But understand you came back at me with quite a brash and threatening tone regardless of your smiley. Quite different from your introduction thread. I wanted to defuse the situation with a joke (the don't hit me comment) hopefully letting you know that you sounded angry. No doubt you and nummi (how did he get into this?) were demanding an explanation simply for the matter of starting an argument or to call me out. That was plain and clear. I thought the best thing to do was to let some time go by and let you cool off.
I'm being very forgiving about this because I know what happens to people coming out of the cuss thread then entering a normal social atmosphere. One carries it over (with the exception of Admiral that I have noticed). He has mastered turning it off. It's happened to me on several occasions and the reason why I don't visit that thread. I find it too hard to turn off. So I naturally assumed that this has happened to you and am trying to be understanding about it.

Ed, I WAS serious. That last comment you made about guests seemed very obvious to me. And for a person that uses emoticons often and not using one there, would imply you were dead serious and annoyed at Phil and I's interjections. I think Admiral saw this as well and commented to calm down. Well I thought I just trampled haloed ground and immediately gave an apology. 

Both of you guys, If I'm off base or am being overly sensitive please speak up. Lets clear the air and be done with this.

I despise using emoticons but if it will help to bring across my point because I'm doing a poor job of communicating with just words, I will do so.


----------



## edX (Feb 18, 2002)

ok, i miss a smilie here and there - comes from the days we were limited to 3 and i had to really choose where to use them.

my comment was more to say that it appears we are all a participating group - no voyeurs like in the past. klink you said you read this thread at one point so i figured you knew that at one point views of this thread were about 3 or 4 to 1 of posts. folks were watching and not joining in. Tolya and i asked everybody to join us but nobody did so we nicknamed this thread the Admiral and Ed Show. and occasionally someone would post once or twice and then be gone - so they were guests.

It is much better that you guys are all a part of it and I would like it to stay this way. I don't think it is possible to interrupt a conversation on here. I think it is cool when 4 or 5 separate conversations are going at once. please continue one and all. and when i don't respond back to everybody at times - assume i haven't finished my first cup of coffee or else i really should be in bed already.

and klink, i really thought you were kidding because the part about not knowing how serious design is to me seemed to be related to the little 'brawl' we were in with awhite.

rest assured you are among friends here and your presence is welcome.  I look forward to waking up each day and seeing everyone's contributions. I guess the guests have become 'regulars' and this is what we have been encouraging all along. 

and just so everyone knows - this is the first message board i have ever participated in. all the others i have ever seen are too full of obnoxious jerks and name calling idiots. You guys are why i have been so involved here. I never saw myself doing this until here. So i am sure i will still make some communication mistakes and break a taboo every now and then. But believe me, if i am ever pissed off at anybody, they will know it without having to read between any lines 

Hopefully i have cleared the air around me, so lets go smoke another cigarette klink. btw - if my order doesn't get here by friday i may be bumming off you next weekend


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 18, 2002)

This is cool. Are we going to have courtroom drama guilds visit every weekend? 

Nice to see this all worked out, anywhere else this would have blown up for about 3 pages, and then racer x would have come in and shot you all down.

Toli, is the oven still on? A white pizza sounds nice.


----------



## edX (Feb 18, 2002)

I think Phil is also confused about where he is, sounds like he is ordering from Herve's. or do you have an oven in your room Tolya? I could see a George Foreman grill, but an oven big enough for pizza sounds too big to fit in with you and all your other toys 

it's ok Phil, i often have to scroll back up to the top to remember just which one of our conversations i am participating in 


you know that reminds me, did the IMF ever recover Herve's computer?


----------



## Klink (Feb 18, 2002)

Now that you've explained it that way I can reread the post and see how it could have been confused on my part. It took a few read throughs to convince myself though, because the fact Addy saw this as well reinforced my belief that it wasn't just me. To be frank, at first I thought you might be trying to fast talk your way out of this. LOL 
But you know I would like to put this behind us. Consider the air clear between us and lets go muck it up and have that but.

Maybe I have been a little sensitive over the last day or so. Shit, Friday the axe came down on the first casualty of layoffs at work, strobe rips me a new asshole for trying to help him out, I spend a 6 hour lunch with my relatives yesterday that left me with a migraine, and today I find I'm coming down with something. Yeah that's it. It makes all the sense once you write it through.

Oh Phil you are such a little devil.

My sentiments exactly about the board. I've left and come back for this very reason. I truly hope we can keep it like this.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 18, 2002)

** searches laboreously through his high school science stuff **

AHA!!!! found it!

** with one swift move he injects Klink, Ed and Phil with a mysterious clear substance **

There that should help you guys mellow out.

** He pours four glasses of bourbon **

Cheers mates!  This should help you chill our even more ;-)



Now about that Pizza Bianca, Herve's does deliver....right ???? 



For the emoticon crisis, I remember when we could only have three and I chose when to use mine, kinda like a wild card , but ever since the Admin started to make changes, the restriction was lifted  -- I like it 

As for what goes on in the cus thread, it stays there  lol --- whoever needs lessons in doing so contact me ;-)  --- $1000 per hour for lesson in Vulcan philosophy hehehehe 

Admiral


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *hold on before shit gets out of control here.
> 
> Ltmighty- I'm trying very hard not to start a brawl with what I consider a new friend. My original post (when you congratulated Addy and I retorted with the bar comment) was just a little rib. That's all. If you took it as an attack or felt insulted, embarrassed or belittled, I apologize. But understand you came back at me with quite a brash and threatening tone regardless of your smiley. Quite different from your introduction thread. I wanted to defuse the situation with a joke (the don't hit me comment) hopefully letting you know that you sounded angry. No doubt you and nummi (how did he get into this?) were demanding an explanation simply for the matter of starting an argument or to call me out. That was plain and clear. I thought the best thing to do was to let some time go by and let you cool off.
> I'm being very forgiving about this because I know what happens to people coming out of the cuss thread then entering a normal social atmosphere. One carries it over (with the exception of Admiral that I have noticed). He has mastered turning it off. It's happened to me on several occasions and the reason why I don't visit that thread. I find it too hard to turn off. So I naturally assumed that this has happened to you and am trying to be understanding about it.  *



Huh?

 
 
 

You starting something.  I come from Ohio!  If you be stepping up you better watch yourself.  I'll have to run you down with my tractor, or maybe even go tip some cows to cool me down. 

While i'm tying up loose ends... If anyone ever asked me a question I never answered... YES!  Whatever it is... YES!


----------



## edX (Feb 18, 2002)

If I still understand my oHIoian, i believe that means he was joking too and there are no hard feelings, never have been. He is glad to have friends who are not cows. For some reason he is having this strange vision in which Ed is walking around in an oHIo biker bar muttering "I want to hit somebody". It is strange, Ed is a young man and thankfully all the bikers are just laughing at him and realize it has nothing to do with them.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 18, 2002)

Damn, I wish the bar could be everywhere. I just looked through about 3 threads looking for the one in which I ordered a pizza.

No wonder I'm still hungry... 

All of these conversations do blend together though. I'm sure all of the other users are afraid to even talk to us. 

Herve got his computer back, but he's still quite angry that they replaves his handcrafter speed-demon floppy drive for one of inferior quality. Guess the IMF wanted to see how it worked.


----------



## edX (Feb 19, 2002)

Phil, you have just been too damn busy lately!! I think your sense of humor is what we have been missing. LOL at your last post. 

so how about you be the delivery guy for Herve's? This way you want have to search every thread for your pizza - only for everybody elses. but at least you won't get hungry that way. 

I realize that getting Herve's computer back has only put a small dent in Bill Gates attempt to dominate the world, but we will take any victories we can get.

I guess i could talk about the olympics since watching them is all i did tonight. but after what i saw, it would lead back to the political discusion pretty fast. although i have to admit i thought the french deserved to win as much as anybody. but the russians were damn good as well. could have gone either way. (dance skating). And watching australia win a winter gold was pretty cool as well. down under was on top for once!!

only other thing i did today was start trying out different dock apps. I am trying to get my desktop cleaned up a little. and i booted back into 9 to do some update installs. going back to 9 just feels weird at this point.


----------



## Klink (Feb 19, 2002)

Ahh I feel better now. It's amazing what a bit of food and some aspirin can do. Made a nice plate of ziti with tomato sauce, a bountiful spinach salad with balsamic vinegar and olive oil, and had some excellent leftovers from the family gathering. Stuffed eggplant, stuffed mushrooms, and some BBQ'd lamb. Ah yes. It's good to feed like a pig. Burp. Scuse me.

The blending keeps you on your toes doesn't it?

Now I never got a straight answer from Herve on this. I thought he was getting a SunBlade. That guy loves sending me PM's but hardly answers my replies.

Herve are you listening?
GOTO 1 = Box full;
GOTO 2 = no reply;
If (1=2);
GOTO 1;
Else print @"send more mail";
end if;


----------



## edX (Feb 19, 2002)

sounds like stuffed Klink to me  sounds like a good meal. i have reached the point eating leftover salmon that tonight i went back to a tv dinner and really enjoyed it. and i am big time looking forward to cheeseburgers tomorrow nite!! 

maybe i started a monster teaching Herve how to use the pm's. I had the honor of sending him his first one. I know what you mean about his enjoying sending them but not really replying. He just sends a reply that doesn't address your reply  He got me a little confused with one set. I don't know if anybody remembers the thread i started awhile back about "my friend" who wanted to convince his family to buy a mac. Well, that was in answer to one of Herve's pm's. He said it wasn't for him, but it sounded alot like his situation. I never revealed who it was or what happened because he would never pm me back with the info i asked for. so herve, if you are listening, your story has now been shared. tell your side of it if you will. 

jeez, it's later than i realized. g'nite folks


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 19, 2002)

mmmmm ziti with tomato sauce ;-)
Kinda early in the morning but I wont pass it up   -- I like pasta :-D


I was watching one of those PBS shows one saturday when I had nothing to do and I saw that people actually made sweets from old past  freaky italians ;-)


well HW due tomorrow, better get cranking, even though it might not compile (I HATE C )



Admiral


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 19, 2002)

Ed, try "launchbar" its cooler, cleaner and smarter than anything else out there. I think its part of the OS sometimes.

I'll be the delivery man but I need something cool to ride in. zOr at least something original. Mabey ulrik could work out a yugo for me, with one of those musical 4 note limo horns. 

OK, random topic: ed, did you go to MWSF, was it good?


----------



## Klink (Feb 19, 2002)

Addy I'm a pasta freak. If I don't have it every night I start to suffer from withdrawals. It's pretty funny. Picked it up from the old man. He's the same why. I know you're not much of a cheese fan, but I gots to have a ton of romano cheese on it or it's just not a 'un bel piato di pasta'.
I've never heard of pasta sweets, sounds interesting, I'd give it a try. But it does sound odd.
As you can plainly see I can't program basic or C for shit. At least for now. I'm hankering to jump back on the Cocoa bandwagon myself but just can't find the spark to relight the fire.

Oooh Ed, your 'friend' story sounds very interesting. I'm such a gossip whore it's not funny. Can't say it's one of my redeeming character traits.

Phil you can borrow the keys to my Fiat, and since it's so warm out today, pull the top down and dig into a couple of corners. It doesn't have a very macho horn, but I'm sure if you play your cards right you'll be back with more than just a pizza.


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 19, 2002)

Sorry about my mailbox...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 19, 2002)

pasta is good 
I love cheese on pasta ;-)  Romano and Parmigian mix, and a lot of it.  If there is garlic in it its eeeeven better 

I wonder if Herves serves pasta


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 19, 2002)

Nice. But all of a sudden, using falcons to transport the pizza seems like such a nicer, phil-friendly idea. NYC streets are not for me. Car-wise that is.


----------



## edX (Feb 20, 2002)

of course Herve's has pasta. I like the angel hair best and always keep some extra stashed in the back for emergencies.

Phil, just charge 'em cab fair from the airport when it's in the Big Apple. and you don't have to deliver to the nummi and Nuts show either if you don't want to. 

I ended up buying dockswitcher for $3. Unlimited docks. and after i paid for it i found out dockswitcher pro is coming out next week and i get the upgrade for free too. 
I checked out your launchbar but didn't download it. I want point and click, no typing. believe it or not, i hate to type 

Klink - one of the funny things about that thread is that Herve made some posts to it and several people interpretted them as being anti mac. It cracked me up. and i kept dropping subtle hints like herve's situtation is similar to my friend's and stuff like that. The thread did come up with some very good points about why a family would be wise to buy a mac instead of a pc. Herve even answered some of the posts with his own perspective on why his family wouldn't buy into a certain reason or something. everybody just thought herve was being herve and it was very comical from my informed perspecctive  

Hey Herve - glad to see you're still hanging around with us. what did you think of my XXX legs drawings?


----------



## Klink (Feb 20, 2002)

mmm, angel hair.

Admiral, now what kind of Italian would I be if I didn't use garlic.
Uno disgraziatto!

I guess I would of missed the jocular aspect of that if I didn't have the inside poop. I should read that thread again and see I can read between the lines.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 20, 2002)

you know I love spicy food, and garlic-y food 
My X hated when I ate spicy or garlic cause after I would smell lol...

I guess it pays to have an italian girlfriend after all   -- no nagging about garlic breath


----------



## Klink (Feb 20, 2002)

I remember you said that in the Bar about spicy foods. I'm the same way. My uncle turned me on to eating really hot peppers.  I have some kind of attraction to getting my mouth all burned up. 

Oh the smelling of garlic is so true. I personally can only eat if it's been cooked in some way, never raw. Just way too strong. But you know it's not just the breath that will smell. Your whole body and fliuds. Ever stand next to someone that eats foods that has a lot of curry in it?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 20, 2002)

lol-- I hate curry 
it just stinks 

klink you got turned on by your uncle ??   -- jsut messing with you man 


At times I eat raw garlic, I love/hate (lol ) that feeling of raw garlic in my mouth kinda of the "hot" sensation 


Even in cooked though you do get some smell.  My X used to make me eat a little garlic if she ate)even cooked) garlic cause she did not want to be the only one that smelled  -- at times I did not want to eat but was forced lol ;-)

women 


Admiral


----------



## Klink (Feb 21, 2002)

Yeah I know curry stinks, well the people that eat it in abundance anyway, but it's yummy yum yum. You every do Indian food? I mean eat any?

I know, I know. Bear with me on the 70's jargon.

I guess there's no way around the smell of garlic but it's so damn awesome in food. I can't do the eat it straight deal, that's too much for me.

lol- That's funny that she made you eat it when she did. Now what happened if she farted in front of you? Did she make you fart as well? lol


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 21, 2002)

ha ha ha ha 
she never farted  -- she made me eat something garlic-y if she ate something garlic-y.  Sometimes if I were not hungy but she were she would not eat cause I didn't lol ;-)


women  .. what can u do ??? ;-)


I got my first HW back from CS, and it was an 80% , so I am feeling a liiiiiiiiiiiittle more optimistic.  even if I f*ck up this 2nd assignment ;-)


I am still interested in graphics and sound though lol.

AdmiralAK -- polyglot multimedia programmer man of mystery ;-)  heck the ladies will find me irresistable  



Admiral


----------



## Klink (Feb 21, 2002)

I think if they fart in front of you, then you know that they are in love. Can't be more comfortable with someone than to fart in front of them. lol 

So is this the infamous hw that was due at 4am? What a nutty professor.

What a title! Sure that will fit on your ID?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 21, 2002)

lol yes the next homework is due at 4AM as well 
Its due monday so I have this weekend to do it.  I think that I will start off tomorrow and just have a coding marathon till 4AM monday morning 


I wanted to make a new mix for a (girl)friend of mine this weekend but I dont think I can.  I will see what I can do.  IT seems that this homework stuff is taking over my life  dangnabbit... this year is coming to a close reeeaaally fast so I hope next will too 


As for farting...hmmmmm....I dont like the sound of it because it entails unpleasant odors  --- so no farting ever ;-)  (unless it's a silent, odorless one hehehehe )


Ed...come on out man!


Admiral


----------



## edX (Feb 21, 2002)

the garlic thing is only an issue with my gf when i eat hummus. She says i stink for days afterwards. so i try to make sure i eat it when she will be working 2 days in a row to minimize the time she has to endure it. I love hummus far too much to give it up!! 

(see other congrats thread for explanation of where i've been)

I also think there is something genetic about women and farts. Or some special training they go through. I swear they don't do it till they get in a bathroom and then it sounds like an explosion. and this is with almost every gf i have ever had  

Tolya - i will see about adding those panties this weekend.


----------



## dlookus (Feb 21, 2002)

Hi all (thought I'd come over here too.),
I will say for me the killer food is Caesar Salads. I love them, but my wife won't get anywhere near me when I've eaten one.

maybe all women are vampires at heart.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 21, 2002)

well they do suck....the life out of us 
It's a give fact that men die younger than women...ever wonder why ?   



Well dlook, welcome to the Admiral and Ed show ;-)  When you have a spare hour or two read through this thread   I am sure you will find it suprizing lol ;-)

As for hummus, I have never tried it.  Have seen it but never tried it.


----------



## edX (Feb 21, 2002)

women as vampires. I've been saying that for years 

tolya, first time you try hummos, go to a nice little hole in the wall restraunt that serves it with warmed pita bread. mmmm. good stuff. we don't have any places like that near us so i just buy the premade at the grocery and eat it with either pita bread or bagels. both are good with it. I will finish off a whole little tub in one sitting.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 21, 2002)

I make small pita bread toasts at home 
use pita instead of crackers, put it in the over and you get a nice outcome ;-) (till the cheese melts & the bread becomes crispy).


As for women being vampires....maybe that is why my X tried to bite my neck so many times leaving marks...her teeth didnt quite make it through the flesh


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 21, 2002)

I fart in your genereal direction.

I had an intersting thought toli, what if your ex ever came to this site. It would take her about 2 months to read all of the stuff you've written about her. I believe that she would than stalk you with a machete. As long as I don't end up mopping blood off of the bar floor, I'm OK with it.

Speaking of floors, what do we have at the bar. Imagining us, we problably have something goofy, like commercial carpet. Then again, a contemprorary glowing white floor would be cool.


----------



## Klink (Feb 22, 2002)

I wave my private parts at your aunties.....
(who has the next line?)


While we're on the subject of cool.

Have you met my new pet weasel. His name is Ollie and he likes to lick peoples toes. I can't bring him to the beach much, he burns easily.


----------



## edX (Feb 22, 2002)

so that's how you double post. i always wondered about that. this post was the same as the next post but now i have edited it to say this instead. Ed is natural at ed it ing.

in real life i was Ed the Editor for 7 years.


----------



## edX (Feb 22, 2002)

Bring me a shrubbery!!!

Hey, I think somebody is doing another search for 'AdmiralAk'. the site is really slooow right now and i keep get addressing errors from the server. We've really got to keep people from doing that 

Hmm,, people are going to start thinking that dlookus is my alter identity. I leave, he shows up. I come back, he leaves. strange.... dllokus, please show yourself so that i will know you are not me  

I cannot imagine Tolya's gf ever visiting here. And if she did, there are enough tips on how to get him back on here that she could be very sly and have him wrapped around her little finger in less than a month. I can hear her now "Alex, I just bought one of  those cute new imacs. You were so right. Apple's are better. Could you just come over and show me how to plug it in?" Like that, we would never hear from him again.  

and Phil, i tend to go with no floor. reminds me of a hallucination i had back in the mid 70's at a concert. It was like floating in space. so for me Herve's has no floor. it is just suspended in mid air. now if you want funky carpet or something, you will have build a floor to install it on. 

"how can you tell he's the king?"
"he hasn't got shit all over his face."


----------



## dlookus (Feb 22, 2002)

I only show up while you're (I'm) sleeping. Maybe you (I) are one of theose people who doesn't need to sleep. Hmmmmm. Perplexing. I realized I got up this morning 1 hour after your last post. Maybe I'm sleep typing.

Is anyone else scared of hummus? For me it's that it's so close to humus which we all know is the compnent of soil made up of decaying animals or vegetation. Yuck!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 22, 2002)

Hehehe 
Well Phil  -- the last time I saw her she was still going strong with the PeeCee dark force in her and she though that all macs were cripled machines running OS7  lol

I doubt she will ever be a macuser in her life, even if she comes and reads everything...what can she do ?  absolutelly..nothing ;-)


IT FEELS SO GOOD TO BE FRIDAY!!!!!!!


Admiral


----------



## edX (Feb 23, 2002)

well you could use the alternate spelling chummus if you think that would make it taste any better. 

The first time i ever had it was at one of my old boss' house for dinner. He was Lebonese and it was excellent. It wasn't exactly a situation i could say no thanks and i have never regretted trying it. My GF even likes it, just not as often as I do. 

this dual identity thing would explain why i wake up so many mornings not feeling fully rested. 

Hmm, maybe what we should do is invent a person and all of us share the login and make this person appear to be awake 24/7. I wonder how long it would be before anybody noticed? We would need to get a european or two to help as well. I bet Ulrik and symphonix would both pitch in. 

"runaway, runaway, runaway"


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 23, 2002)

That would certainly increase your post count hehe ;-)...

as for other personalities.... who know...perhaps you are even sleep walking/posting 


what'd'ya think ? 


Admiral


----------



## Klink (Feb 23, 2002)

It's the fur that scares me, not the fangs.


I like hummus as well but I might loose my appetite if you start spelling it chum-mus. Who likes fish bait? 



"Bring out your dead. (clank!) Bring out your dead (clank!)"


----------



## edX (Feb 24, 2002)

well, how about if we just call it chickpea paste? 

well, i put my wheelbarrow together today and fixed the fence. i did a few other small things in the yard and all in all it was a good day. If i feel brave, i may start digging the hole for the pond tomorrow. and i may just do more little stuff. only tomorrow will tell. 

i suppose it depends on how i feel after the hockey game


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 24, 2002)

what fur are you refering to klink ? 
you lost me lol ;-)


Well last nite I had no motivation to code, so I created part II of my Mystery Mix (the mix for my friend Anna).  CD 1 is "Mystery Internationale" and CD 2 (the one I made last nite) is "Greek Mystery".

This is compilation #11 (lol good occasion to start the double digit compilations).  Now I need to burn em and create some cover pages 

I wonder, do they sell 2-CD jewelcases anywhere?  Everywhere I have been to (best buy kind of stores) I cant find em   -- Perhaps I will canibalize some ones that I already have 


In a few weeks I will create my xxx mix 

Today....C coding...shucks 

how about you guys ?

Admiral


----------



## Klink (Feb 24, 2002)

chickpea paste is nice.
Ed sounds like that yard is rockin. Would you have time for a pict to show us?

Sorry Addy, I might have mixed up my Monty Python scenes. Mayby not.   Ed's 'run away' was the scene in the Holy Grail where the knights ran away from a large furry rabbit with big fangs. What a hilarious movie.

Phil I had the impression you were a Monty nut. Are you not? 

I've never scene double jewel cases sold in stores myself, but you can stick up to 4 or 5 CD's in a single if you had to. 

I'm not sure what to do with myself today. First time I had both Sat and Sun off in like 6 years. It feels very strange and my comfy schedule is all disrupted. Maybe I'll get my ass off this chair and get outside a bit to dirty my hands with the Fiat. 

Hey you guys might find this interesting. The studio had the former Prime Minister of Israel, Moshe Sharett in for a voice over Friday. Body guards and all. What secrecy. Felt like I was in  Bond flick or something.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 24, 2002)

Agent 007489, eerr sorry I mean Klink 
I have never heard of this guy...WHEN was he prime minister ? hehe..
must have been when I was young and did not follow politics.


I am just about done with my coding, just need to compile and test.  Still have about 15 hours before it's due  --- you know I am starting to loathe coding in C...before I just hated it... now I loathe it...all these dead lines...mixed in with pointers and wrapped up in structs....good thing my music is keeping me sane ;-)


I know that I can cram a couple of CDs in a regular CD case but I want to make it special  lol... make a good impression ;-) (ah the things we do for women )


Admiral


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 24, 2002)

The irony strikes again.

The subject matter of one of these threads finally turns torwards my field of expertise, and I'm out for the weekend. Went skiing.

"And next to the shrubbery, you shall place, another shrubbery! But a little bit to the left so that it makes a little path. A path! A path!"


----------



## Klink (Feb 25, 2002)

Addy I'm not much into politics but have heard of him. He was Prime minister ending in '56. 
If your interested, check this link for a quick Bio.
http://www.pmo.gov.il/english/ts.exe?tsurl=0.31.153.0.0

You're not making it easy for my to get into C. I'm seeing I have no choice but to if I want my programs to do anything substantial in Cocoa.

I think that's pretty funny that you crap on CD's. 

Phil, Ed is right, your timing kinda stinks. 
I wonder if you could ever be able to play an instrument? 
Hope you had a blast skiing.



(a torso of a knight stands on the ground)
Come back and fight you pansy!


----------



## edX (Feb 25, 2002)

yea, but don't feel too bad Phil. most of the time the same thing happens to me. Nights that i have plans with the gf are the ones where everybody gets on here and starts posting left and right. i get back in time to watch the entire east coast and midwest go to bed and adambyte, Simx and I are practically alone on here.  I have to wait about 10 hours and then get up and find that the morning crowd has done the same thing and the debates are half over by the time i get to them 

hay, at least you had real life fun 

I am also sure we could get you to drum ok. 

Klink - I am taking pics to document most of my work. no big major changes yet so i am waiting to put them up. it will probably be in a month or three before i post them. you can see the rosemary bush where it used to be in the wizard pic of me that seems to be very popular right now. It is right behind me in that pic.  now it is over by the fence just to the left out of the pic.

Tolya - i clean forgot about working on the cover girl. btw - what format would you like these in?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 25, 2002)

lol I meant craM  not crap   -- hehehehe -- quite funny now that I look at it 


C just sucks klink ;-)  -- obj-c might be different 



Ed, high quality JPG would be fine ;-)  I just want them for prints ;-)

back in a few hours ;-)

Admiral


----------



## Klink (Feb 25, 2002)

Addy I look forward to you miss types. Gives me a chance to have some fun with you.  

My rudimentary knowledge of c makes obj-c look like night and day in comparison even though it is an extension of c. 
I remember a post you made previously about having to learn the 232 protocol and why because it's so archaic. I can draw a comparison here in me having to learn c. Even in this advanced age of technology most all the equipment I use at work uses 232.! The simple good things seem to never die.

I'm looking forward to this finished product gents. Pretty neat. 

I think Phil knows I was just ribbing him a little Ed. Or maybe not. Think I should say so? If that's the case I should write something in my next post saying I was ribbing. 

"And after our spanking you must have oral sex with each and every one of us ohh knight"


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 25, 2002)

I have had C(++) in the first year and then Java2. We had to work on Apple computers. In contradiction of this hardware and software that I owned I had already started to learn the Borland compiler which I found the end. Java2 was a completely break with Apple before OSX was there! ... Java2 and Macosx
The book about internet and HTML on my website is made by macusers and I have used this book to make my website.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 25, 2002)

Herve where is your web site ?
lets see it ;-)


232 is indeed old but OK   C just sucks...it's bad, all these pointers driving me nutz


----------



## Klink (Feb 25, 2002)

That's kind of cool that they required you to use Apple's for programming. I recall when my brother was taking CS classes at NYU they 'strongly recommended' he use a Win box and a specific compiler. Poo poo.


----------



## Klink (Feb 25, 2002)

Admiral I should let you rant your c troubles away, or maybe just groove on one of your mixes.


----------



## edX (Feb 25, 2002)

oh no, Klink is slipping off the deep end again. he is replying to himself once more 

Well, i might work on the pics tonight but i doubt it. my bod hurts again. Shoveling work 2 days in a row was probably not wise. I have a long date with the shower coming up here in an hour or less. My muscles can hardly wait. (of course they've been waiting quite awhile to be used, so they can wait a little longer for hot water )

What size do you want those Tolya? I assume you know the size of a cd cover and how you might want to use these better than i do.

So have you been talking to the girl of your dreams anymore lately?


Phil?.....Phil?   

you there Phil? 

so do you have a favorite baseball team? I am a big Giants fan. I have been since i was a kid. Living close enough to go see games in person is a treat for me.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, I've been a little short on time as of late, but here ya go:

I used to play the saxaphone, wasn't excellent so I just stopped. For some reason I can still remember all of the fingerings and how to read music, so I can usually just pick up a clarinet, sax, or kazoo, and play most things I see. I should learn drums or guitar. Seem to be margnets for ladies. Whats up with that?

Anyone ever heard of the Ahn trio?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 26, 2002)

he he ;-)
well... I used a mac to telnet to a UNIX machine to do my programming  -- I did most of my programming on OS X at home offline then I uploaded and tested everything 


I wont be making a new mix till spring break.  I need to create covers for my current mystery mix 2CD set and send it to my friend (I can't believe that it's been a year since I met her  -- off topic lol)


As for C... I think this is the last C course...EVER that I will need to program in so I am ok  ... after I get done with my CS degree I will learn obj C ...perhaps going to work for apple in greece ...being ..the localizer! 



Ed... it's going to be a back cover, so the standard 12*12 + a little white on the sides for the spine 

well...gotta go get some work done..back soon 

Admiral


----------



## edX (Feb 27, 2002)

> it's going to be a back cover, so the standard 12*12 + a little white on the sides for the spine



might as well be speaking greek to me. i have never bothered making a cd cover or label or anything, i tried making zip labels on my old lc 475 once but didn't have enough memory to make it work. 

give me dimensions in inches or even pixels. I was just getting approximate proportions when i did the xxx and am sure i need to blow them up a bit.

So Phil, have you ever heard the Billy Joel song "Christy Lee"?

"all she wanted was the sax" 

one of my personal favorites. great tune with catchy lyrics.

i've never heard of Ahn. tell us more o funky one.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 27, 2002)

hehehe 
Let me speak a little greek to you ed, lets make a comparison 


How big is it now?
give me an approximate idea and I will think ;-)


Is it me or are we progressing very fast here 

I was on the boards pretty much all day yesterday, then I went home but did not come online and this morning 105 new posts...  ...

Is the mighty admiral being overrun ?! 


Admiral


----------



## Klink (Feb 27, 2002)

Phil keep the sax in your back pocket at least. I'll sound like and old fart here, but the woman will love a smooth sensuous sax player when you hit the older age groups.


----------



## edX (Feb 28, 2002)

By: Jimmy Buffett 
1974 

I cut my teeth on Gumbo rock, Benny Stillman and Dr. John 
Sweet Erma Thomas and Frogman Henry 
Used to boogie woogie all night long 
Though I love rock n' roll the acoustic guitar 
Was the only way I had of becomin' a star 
I'm doin' really nice and travellin' around 
But they won't play my record in my old home town 

Chorus: 
But if I had saxophones 
Yeah, big baritone cleanin' up the muddy breaks 
If I had saxophones 
I could get some recognition from that Mobile, Alabama D.J. 

Livin' by the ocean, sometimes I get the notion 
To take my Janey downtown 
We hang out in a funky little bar 
They call it the "Shipwreck Lounge" 
Well we get kind of drunk and we play rock n' roll 
Grabbin' everybody right down in his soul 
When we get to cookin' somethin's still wrong 
There's still somethin' missin' from them good ole songs 

Chorus: 
But if we had saxophones 
Big baritone cleanin' up the muddy breaks 
If we had saxophones 
I could make that joint shimmy like a big California earthquake 

Yeah if we had saxophones 
Yeah, big baritone cleanin' up the muddy breaks 
If we had saxophones 
I could get some recognition from that Mobile, Alabama D.J. 

(for phil )


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 28, 2002)

Damn, doesn't seem like any of you guys can get your minds off sax.


----------



## edX (Feb 28, 2002)

Christie Lee

Let me tell you a story
About a woman and a man
Maybe you will find familiar
Maybe you won't understand 

The man's name I don't remember
He was always Joe to me
But I can't forget the woman
She was always Christie Lee 

He was working in a night club
That's where he played the saxophone
He used to fake stock arrangements
He left the customers alone
But one night before the last song
About a quarter to three
He saw her standing at the coat check 

And made his move on Christie Lee
Christie Lee, Christie Lee
Christie Lee, Christie Lee 

She was a nice piece of music
She had a rhythm all her own
He blew a solo like a blind man
She really dug his saxophone
She wanted more than just an encore
And he could play in every key
He left the stage and packed his alto
And took it home with Christie Lee 

Oh I heard the man knew "the Bird" like the bible
You know the man could blow an educated axe
He couldn't see that Christie Lee was a woman
Who didn't need another lover
All she wanted was the sax
It took a while for him to notice
It took a while for him to see
He was never in control here
It was always Christie Lee 

Christie Lee, Christie Lee
Christie Lee, Christie Lee 

Oh the man took a calculated gamble
Yes the man had the power to perform
But Christie Lee was more than he knew how to handle
She didn't need him as a man
All she wanted was the horn 

They say that Joe became a wino
They say he always drinks alone
They say he stumbles like a blind man
They say he sold his saxophone 

Even the band must face the music
That's what the moral is to me
The only time you hit the high note
Is when you play for Christie Lee 

Christie Lee, Christie Lee
Christie Lee, Christie Lee

(i just love this song )


----------



## Klink (Mar 1, 2002)

If your reed has surely blown
and your woman won't leave your sax alone
gently pinch the side of her face
and put your sax back in it's case


Sorry, but it had to be done.


----------



## edX (Mar 1, 2002)

I guess we are just an over saxed bunch of guys 

so doesn't anyone have anything cool going on? is it realy that busy or that boring a week for all of us?

klink - i am looking forward to at least one good story from your week


----------



## Klink (Mar 1, 2002)

My man, it would be just be one long winded, ass grinding, fuckin blow your head off, crush your bosses nuts in a vise, gorilla fart of a rant.

Other than that, normal normal.


----------



## edX (Mar 1, 2002)

klink - are you saying it would be more appropriate for Herve's B&G? 


well, i hope things level out at a tolerable level for you soon.

my big event for today was clearing ivy from the front sidewalk and getting all my good firewood stacked in one place finally. Days when the alarm goes off at 9 am and i sleep til 11:30 while hitting the snooze every 9 minutes are not usually full of positive things. on the other hand i shudder to think what it would have been like if i had gotten up at 9 

oh, and i remembered to take the garbage and recyclables out for this week.

 ever notice that this smilie is called 'talking', when what it really is, is a shit eating grin?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 1, 2002)

I'm actually quite busy, I stayed up to 1 AM EST working on a project, cool stuff. Basically proved that the column view is both mathematically and in practice, a more effiecient way of viewing files. Even using it for first time, users it beat the icon view 4/7 times. Buy they end of the experiment, everyone was getting their best times in the column view, especially windows users who only used the start menu and the my documents folder. Kudos to Apple.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 1, 2002)

hey hey 
Life has been restored in the Admiral and Ed show 

so how is everyone?
me? My father wants me to print out some greek stuff he typed and guess what, windows to windows compatibility sucks lol.

someone wants me to do some installations on an XP box, under admin mode everything is "honkey dorey" but under the regular user mode the licence f*cks up  -- more play today -- windows suck


I finished my Mystery Mix CD covers.  I will post em today (well all of em are bryce images that I found online, touched up and put on my covers )



Admiral


----------



## Klink (Mar 1, 2002)

Not so nice Addy. I'm 5'4" and when I start ranting at work, I manage to intimidate the 6+ footers. hehehe  Man, I must have had 2 or 3 in the last couple of weeks. Just give me some more time and I'll spill the beans fellas.


I kind of took this  to mean a fakish grin with a bit of sarcasm thrown in.

Or this  to reflect what Laurel does from the Laurel and Hardy comedy team.

How bout this  ? Thought this meant goofingly nerdy. Not cool.

This  , to mean the Homer Doh!


----------



## dlookus (Mar 1, 2002)

Well I'm bored to tears. There aren't any damn jobs out there for me. I feel so useless. I have a new dog to take up some of my time, but most of the time I don't know what to do with myself.

On the smily front. I think admin should implement Rickys XP emoticon. i was thinking it could look like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I made the tongue green so he looks ill. It could be our own private macosx.com XP joke.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 1, 2002)

ok here is teh front cover


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 1, 2002)

here is the back picture


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 1, 2002)

commentary:
of course these are not my images 
the first one I actually touched up to add more water since the image was too small for my usage. The second one is almost the same here as I found it on the net.  I wish I knew bryce (and had it) so that I wouldnt have to scour the net for images 


I also have an inner photo, but it has a dedication so I am not posting it ;-)


----------



## edX (Mar 2, 2002)

hey those are nice. good choices. 

you don't have to be the artist. being the producer is just as important at times. getting the 'feel' you want is far more important than who did the art. if you check out my website that i linked in the religion thread, even though i am displaying my art, all the rest of the graphics were gathered from the web. I used so many sources i gave the artists their own link page!!

speaking of which, don't feel like you have to use my art if you don't want to. I have had fun doing it. But i would also be honored if you decide to. I hope to find the time and motivation to work on it this weekend some. of course i have a little extra daily yard work to do one of the two days as well. if you do want my stuff, just be sure to let me know a few days before when you will actually need it. 

Klink - most of your interpretations are certainly different than mine. no wonder we seem to get confused sometimes. (there should be a happy confused face to insert here)

dlookus - i agree we need more emoticons. there are really times the one you showed would come in handy. too bad you live so far away or else you could come help me do the back yard. it would be a lot of things, but not boring 

Phil - some of us would still rather move slow and pretty. eyestrain counts and you can make icons HUGE in OSX.


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 2, 2002)

Here are more words analysing this...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 2, 2002)

Finding the art at times is hard  -- I spent several days trying to find these images.  I also tried to find a good oasis image (you know, mystery of teh desert is finding an oasis kinda thing which parallels with find the oasis(es?) in the vastness of life...I know I know I am going to deep into this )


The inner picture is a semi oasis kinda image, with a sunset and a dedication .  I used my newton to do my DJ Admiral signature, and I imported it to my mac as a graphic and put it in the inner photo 


As for your graphics, they are cool  (not too hard core lol so quite usable, they remind me of the e-rotic artwork to some degree and that is what I was looking for)  take your time.  I will probably make that XXX mix in 2-3 weeks during spring break.  I could send you a copy too lol 


As for more emoticons, there is a site that has A TON of emoticons, I forget the address. Once I find it I will post it 


Hey where are klink and phil ? 
Did  they leave the Ed and Admiral show for a more lucrative show ??? lol


Admiral


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 2, 2002)

I'm a lurker.


Mwahahahaha!


----------



## Klink (Mar 2, 2002)

Admiral, my contract hasn't expired yet. You have me here for the next season at least. Like it or not. 
Nice images for the Mystery Mix CD. Fits nicely with your theme.

Ed I'm not surprised. Keep in mind I'm horrible at expressing emotions into words. This emo  is particularly difficult for me to explain.

Phil if you're the lurker, I'm the stalker. 

dlookus what kind of dog did you get and what's his/her name?

Analyzing Herve's analysis:
I can see 3 possibilities in what his post meant.
a) he's been left speechless due to the conversations depth
b) the conversation merits no comment
c) he has a great sense of obscure humor

Anyone else care to add?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 2, 2002)

Herve's "...." implies that something to follow will be the analysis. So, in essence, our own posts are the analysis.

4. Our posts on their own are enough of a self analisys.
5. Herve wants us to look at our own posts for the answers.

Damn Herve, I just looked at my stuff, you're good at this stuff! Stuff! Stuff! Stuff!

That entire tidal wave of "stuff" was precipitated me writing "stuff" at the ends of two clauses. Now that I think about it, "stuff" is a funny word, along with all other words with two consecutive F's in them.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 2, 2002)

lol...analyze my OWN posts ?!  that would take forever


----------



## edX (Mar 3, 2002)

6. Herve is replying to Tolya's repeated mentioning of "Analyze This" whenever the topic of my being a psychology grad student comes up.

 


and Tolya, analysis is supposed to take forever. It is not a short term therapeutic method. 

if i weren't so tired i would give my dictionary of emoticons so at least you could know what i thought i said. 

just more stuff i guess.

i am tired. yard work about did me in today. (ok, this one means tired, sleepy, just waking up, or bored. like much of english, context is important)

oh, and i think Herve should write us a song called "I am the Lurker" and dedicate it to Phil.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 3, 2002)

Yellow matter custard; dripping from a dead dog's eye.
Crabalocker fishwife, pornographic priestess,
boy, you been a naughty girl you let your knickers down.
I am the eggman, they are the eggmen.
I am the lurker; goo goo g'joob.

Sitting in an English garden waiting for the sun.
If the sun don't come, you get a tan
From standing in the English rain.
I am the eggman, they are the eggmen.
I am the lurker; goo goo g'joob g'goo goo g'joob.

-Phil Wood

I wrote that completely by myself.


----------



## dlookus (Mar 3, 2002)

Klink,
This is Gudzyk (goodzick). Idn't she cute? 
She's 3/4 Jack Russel (not to be confused with Curt, although they look similar) and 1/4 ?(maybe boxer,akita who knows?)

Phil,
I hope the wind is blowing north the day you drop your funk bomb.

Ed,


> and Tolya, analysis is supposed to take forever. It is not a short term therapeutic method.


Sure it is. This, children, is called job security. Can you say Job security. I knew you could.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 3, 2002)

lol Ed by diving in to the deep recesses of my mind you are running teh risk of becoming clinically insane  ... can you handle that ? 


dlook... BEATIFUL dog


----------



## dlookus (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks man.


----------



## Klink (Mar 3, 2002)

Excellent work Phill. I have an idea for the music. Here it is roughly. I'm running short on staff paper but I'm sure you can follow.

I Am the Lurker   by Phill Wood

Verse:
| A - - - |                          | G - - - | |D - - - | |E - - - |                                     |A - - - | |G - - - |
Yellow matter custard;                             dripping from a dead dog's eye.
|F - - -|                            |F - - -|
Crabalocker fishwife, pornographic priestess,
|B - - - |                                      |B - - - |                           |B - - - | |B - - - |
boy, you been a naughty girl you let your knickers down.
                |C - - - | |C - - - |                   |D - - - |   |D - - - |
I am the eggman,        they are the eggmen.
               |E - - - | |E - - - |
I am the lurker; goo goo g'joob.

Bridge:
|B - - - |           |A - - -|     |G - - - |            |F - - - |         |E - - - |
Sitting in an English garden waiting for the   sun.
|E - - - |               |F - - - |
If the sun don't come, you get a tan
           |F - - - |                             |B - - - |  |B - - - |
From standing in the English rain.
                |C - - - | |C - - - |                   |D - - - |   |D - - - |
I am the eggman,        they are the eggmen.
               |E - - - | |E - - - |                                     |D - - - |
I am the lurker; goo goo g'joob g'goo goo g'joob.




dlookus, Gudzyk's a beeeut. Cute stubby tail. Was it chopped or is like that for the breed?


----------



## edX (Mar 4, 2002)

dlookus - thanks for sharing the cool pup with us. I hope you will show us more from time to time. watching him grow should be great. I think you have done well in being a dog dad at least 

tolya - I am not exposing myself to the deep reaches of your mind. However, if i did, i would be able to handle it. despite popular opinion, insanity is not contagious. btw - i dont't do analysis. while i do expect to do some long term therapy eventually (i did relatively long term therapy during my pre-internship training), i will probably never approach it from the analytic perspective.  besides you are too much fun to joke with 

Phil - you really are in cahoots with Bill Gates, aren't you? shame on you for stealing lyrics like that.  

and Klink, i can't believe you - helping him!! obviously Phil has been implanting subliminal messages in his posts and with you being so tired lately you succumbed to them. 

and if anybody brings up Mozilla in this thread I'm gonna punch 'em


----------



## Klink (Mar 4, 2002)

Ok, I plead guilty Ed. But he slipped me a mickey in the bounce room, that bastard. He disguised it as a frickin donut! 


Oh my head.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 4, 2002)

I am not claiming that I am insane Ed ;-)
Just what you find in my mind would make a (normal) person insane  lol


now what the hell is a mickey ? 



Admiral


----------



## dlookus (Mar 4, 2002)

Somebody fill me in on what the fireworks were all about yesterday. Things got so bad a thread got yanked? I miss all the fun.

Klink,
Dunno if they chopped her tail. I imagine they did.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 4, 2002)

I must have missed it too 
fill me in ;-)


----------



## dlookus (Mar 4, 2002)

Perhaps I'm just stupid. Did the browser war become a real war?


----------



## edX (Mar 4, 2002)

not a real war yet. just a good basic training simulation war game at this point. it is just so tiring being a one man army. The chain of command is pretty simple but the ambushes are pretty hard to foresee without a scouting party.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 4, 2002)

We've had a cold war of sorts, with Admin arbitrating, and closing off relations. To combat this, Ed has used Cuba, otherwise known as "Follow the bouncing thread". Now it appears the the US, known as solarac has chosen to not recognize the cuban government. 

Not to infer that anyone is the good or bad person though...

If only life was a little more like James Bond.


----------



## edX (Mar 5, 2002)

you know Phil, i am not sure if solrac would recognise his own face if it wasn't in a mirror. while doing a search for the old "which browser do you use" thread, i ran across a poll i started called "for solrac..". He is the person who suddenly showed up here SHOUTING for everybody to burn their os 9 cd's and go to osx. he advocated stealing software and "doing whatever it takes" to make the transition. after that poll, in which i think everybody but Tolya used osx as a default, he went pretty quiet for a while.  he made some intelligent posts and seemed to fit in finally. so much so that i forgot all about it. 

It really is not my fault that he sets himself up to look stupid. I think the guys that have been talking for weeks about chimera, were more upset that he didn't know they had been discussing it, than i was that he insulted me.  It was pretty cool to see them jump in on my side, so to speak. 

Tolya - a mickey is a pill or powder that knocks you out. or just makes you so intoxicated you'll do just about anything. There is a specific drug associated with it but i don't remember what it is. I don't think they make it anymore. but the idea of getting "slipped a mickey" is still applied to drugs that are put into people's drinks. I'm not sure if it is used for date rape drugs or not. I know almost nothing about them.

also, what makes you assume i am a normal person?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 5, 2002)

lol
Ed I just though of something, are you (going to be) a clinical psychologists (with medicines and all that) or the non medicine kind ??? 
(I thought of this right AFTER you explanation of a mickey )


----------



## edX (Mar 5, 2002)

he he 

Tolya, i am going to be a psychologist and not a psychiatrist. psychiatrists are doctors (med school) and are the only ones who can prescribe medications. at least for now. there is considerable talk about giving us prescribing priviledges for psychotropic meds if certain additional education is received. 

i wouldn't bother with that. i am not much of a supporter for curing our problems with chemicals. i spent a lot of my life trying to do that and it just didn't work. i don't think the ones they prescribe are a whole lot better. I think meds (the term for legal drugs) are often helpful in stabilizing individuals but can be counterprodutive when they become a crutch. 

so this explains my lack of off my head knowledge of meds or drugs i have no experience with. but i do need to know certain things about the common psychotropic meds being used today. like how to moniter and recognise side effects,  lack of main effects (ie - are they working), and the potential dangers of common interactions (like lithium and alcohol are a bad mix). mostly i carry this little book with me and just spend some time reading the important parts to my clients about their meds and then we discuss how these things apply to them. I resisted doing that at first but gradually realized how important it was to my clients because psychiatrists generally just give them the drugs and tell them to take them. Many know nothing about them untill i educate them.

so don't worry, i won't be in charge of medicating anyone


----------



## Klink (Mar 6, 2002)

"my clients"? Ed, I thought you weren't licensed as a psychologist.

Or...

can one be licensed to practice paganism?


----------



## edX (Mar 6, 2002)

i can see clients - as a psychologist in training or just a therapist. I just cannot at any time imply that i am a licensed psychologist already. I suppose since i am not seeing any clients right now, i should have said 'former clients'.

and actually one can be licensed to practise paganism. Our priests and priestesses are legally recoginized as ordained clergy and thus can get licenses and perform marriages and all that.  

(thought you were making a joke, didn't you? )


----------



## Klink (Mar 6, 2002)

Well vo-di-o-do.
I did not know that Ed    *in my best Carson imitation*.

Seriously, I wasn't aware that you can practice as a therapist without a license of some sorts. How much education and or 'field work' does an individual need in order to practice?

Shows how much I know about Paganism. Been meaning to look into this a bit more out of curiosity in what my friend Ed believes in. Good to know, aye?

I found this definition somewhat humorous...

========
From Webster's Revised Unabridged Dictionary (1913):

Pagan \Pa"gan\, a. [L. paganus of or pertaining to the country,
   pagan. See Pagan, n.]
   Of or pertaining to pagans; relating to the worship or the
   worshipers of false goods; heathen; idolatrous, as, pagan
   tribes or superstitions.
========

That Webster dude, he's so kooky. Using the defining word in a definition. 

Don't feel inclined to expound Ed. 

Expect more jokes. I'm realizing I use this as a release after some above average stress. 
I might actually be funny tonight.


----------



## edX (Mar 6, 2002)

klink - speaking of jokes, shouldn't you be at work at herve's? I remember something about a daily laugh in the hiring clause 

oh i can't help myself but to expand upon the definition. first pagan was originally a term used to define people who lived outside of cities. It became synonimous with non-christians because these people were the last to be christianized. A heathen is actually a 'person of the hearth'. again another way of saying country folk. 

If you ever go out on the web looking to find out about paganism, be warned that there is a lot of crap about it out there. among all that crap you can find some pretty legitimate sites. my best hint - if the site is done in all black with skulls and shit and a copy of every formal 'witches creed' and 'witches motto' etc., it probably has little to do with my faith. any teen with a metallica shirt can call themselves a pagan or a witch. 

speaking of which (this is really punny), did anybody else catch that post of herve's where he said he analized my posts and the important word was "which".  and did you get he was referring to me as a 'witch' when he did that? Herve, that was a good one!! the old which witch trick


----------



## Klink (Mar 6, 2002)

Ed this is like hide and go seek. You post there, I post here. I post there, you post here. Tag your it! Now go to bed.  

Herve's? I lied on my application. Ooops. 

Ok, I'll watch for those pagan posers.

Herve had me scratching my head on that one. He's so clever and crafty. My favorite one so far was the animal crackers of tismey's awards show. I cracked for a couple of days on that. 
But sheesh, I never know when he's serious or not now.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 6, 2002)

Tag Klink is it 

Hey Ed, I was really hoping you could get some drugs cause klink seems to be high strung 

We need to get him to relax...or wait...even better yet  lets take him on a mediterranean vacation, get him una bella ragazza italiana, that should cool him 


Seriously though, I cant wait till summer.  Its wednesday and I am happy  usually weds I am so tired and like "oh my god when will this week end already>?!" lol 

I feel so energized 

hmmm...where is phil and herve ?!....



Admiral


----------



## edX (Mar 7, 2002)

ok, these games have always confused me. my son tries to do this with me. if klink tagged me, then it is me who tags the next person and sometimes there are no tag backs. so technically tolya's tag f klink doesn't count. but since i am it and i am next to tolya, i can tag him. 

so Tolya, tag you're it 

i do think feeding klink would be a good way to calm him down. i have noticed 'stuffed klink' is much more relaxed.

pagan posers - good description of them. eventually they play around with some shit that is bigger than they are that they haven't a clue how to handle and they go running back to jesus. then they put up websites telling about how lost they were as pagans. some of them can be more self rightious and more pathetic than ex druggies and alcoholics.

so klink, do you have it set so you don't appear when you are on site? you seem to just post out of nowhere and be gone and then come back without my ever seeing any signs of you but your posts.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 7, 2002)

klink's a ghost man 
YOu haven;t figured that out yet ? 

Hey I got feedback from the person I sent the CD to   She likes the compilation a lot 

now...I am conflicted....where should I post my BeOS nag photo ? 

no phil in here, or herve in ages  ... we need to revitalize the show, get some sponsors 

Admiral


----------



## Klink (Mar 7, 2002)

Yep, the invisible man. Does that bother you?
Don't think it really matters much. Anyone reading my posts will know what my online habits are.


----------



## edX (Mar 7, 2002)

oh no, the ghost routine doesn't bother me. it sure keeps me entertained some nights though.  

I have to take a minute here and just make a point about people's posting habits. I used to always be alone down here in this forum. occasionally alexandert or one other person logged in here. now i often come down here and there will be 8-10 others all viewing and posting. the traffic and activity has grown exponentially!! and i think the board is better overall place because of it.

tolya - glad your compilation was a hit. 

I think Herve and Phil must both be busy. They have been posting less in general these days. I am sure Phil will be back. oh, and herve did have that little burst in the B & G recently. You must admit, that outside of Klink's shitty shituation, we have been a bit less focused recently. the upside is that we aren't going crazy and the world isn't about to end.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 7, 2002)

lol 
There is a proportional focusness responce that depends on how close spring break is, my exams, and Anna's responce to my CD (a constant to teh equation )

These boards have been quite active, but I dont post as much almost no time  -- I am waiting to hear from Andrea to see if she will welcome me to berlin  lol 


Admiral


----------



## edX (Mar 8, 2002)

Anna, Andrea

you seem to attract women whose names start with A.  

i used to attract women whose names start with D. I never could explain it. Diane, D'Ann, Drema, Dianna. and i have had so many friends named Dave. i mean close friends.  

weird. 

syncronicity in action i guess.

which reminds me, on my way to vote i noticed we have an Admiral Street in our little town. Maybe i should sneak out one night and spray paint AK on it.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 8, 2002)

Ha ha ha ha ha 
Ed you crack me up ;-)
Given my presence on OSx.com and a couple of other boards I think they would figure me out instantly lol.---unless it were done in several places at once 


The A thing is kinda weird since I know an Alexandra and a few other Annas as well...At one point I confused Bdays because I knew 3-4 annas 


Who knows  -- maybe its a weird spacial convergaance thing 

so what are we all doing this weekend ?


Admiral


----------



## edX (Mar 9, 2002)

well today i managed to stop shaking from site withdrawals and get outside and work in the yard. i guess i will be continuing to get the yard done and trying to get enough done before 'green trashday' on tuesday so they can haul away all my messes. 

3 annas. that must be some sort of record!!  i will make sure i don't introduce you to my sister - her middle name is Ann. (my idea - and tha was before i knew what the acronym NA meant )

getting bdays confused. how did you get out of that one alive? or are they still looking for you? is this why you became the international spy and work undercover? 

ok, well everybody else post something now. it is getting about time for the ghost to show up


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 9, 2002)

well... 
It wasnt that bad actually.  I knew 2 of their bdays, but not the third one's  ... I messed up with two of them, thought that the one that had a bday in may was anna-maria (but it was in actuality just anna), anna-maria had a bday in january, which she told me about, so now its all cleared up 

They did not hunt me down lol... Admiral = slippery as a snake 



so your sister is named Ann eh ?  what does the N stand for ? 



Admiral


----------



## edX (Mar 10, 2002)

Hey, everybody has disappeared of us again.  What did I say this time?

 my sister's name is Nancy.  Of course I call her Nan.  

So I hope your work is done already because it would be about four hours overdue.  I spent some time on our chat channel while I was waiting for the site to return.  There were lots of people on there and you were mentioned as missing.  Even Klink was on there. before he showed up I had a good talk with kilowatt.  Mostly about music and Ohio.  which reminds me that I still haven't made a list of jazz artists for Phil.  and I need to work on your pictures. 

As you might have noticed I hooked my ViaVoice back up tonight.  It was working pretty good earlier while chatting.  But now it seems to have a hard time understanding me. Still it is easier than typing every word.  

Well I guess that is about all I have to say.  Everything else is in the other thread.


----------



## Klink (Mar 10, 2002)

Sorry, I've been a little busy in doing some morning overtime at my usual flat rate (dirty bastards at work). My Fiat has been in the shop and had to do the taxi thing all week. What a drag. These have to be the most miserable people on earth. What a source of drama and frustration, for cab rides no less. Uhh, last thing I needed. But I can say I yanked out a few more feathers from this albatross and things are moving along at work. I heard there's going to be some fireworks come Monday. Another round of firings of the night managers. Things just keep looking better. 

On the upside, I'm considering buying an iMac for pops as his first computer. He brought home this dilapidated winbox from his job as they were giving them away due to upgrades. He asked me to take a look at it and I had to break the news that it was meant for the trash. My younger brother is pushing a cheap windows box for him to buy but I think I should nip this in the bud. You have to start family out on the right foot.


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 10, 2002)

My performa 460 monitor was smoking and it's still in my sleeping room.


----------



## Klink (Mar 10, 2002)

And you would be still awake this late with that acrid smell. That would make sense.

No sparks or fire Herve? It's not a good die if it doesn't catch fire.


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 10, 2002)

I can get no satisfaction!
There is a guy smoking the same cigarettes as me!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 10, 2002)

My work isnt done yet. Lots of compilation errors.
I gave up last nite and went to bed at 01:00.  I will continue today (I have about 11 hours left to do it).  If it still doesnt compile I will create a big memo explaining my ideas and implementation and all that.  Even if it doesnt compile they should give me at least a smidgeon over a passing grade (of they dont I will bich like hell )


I came online last nite for a break from my work and saw the notice.  I did not come to the IRC channel cause I've boycotted it  --- I had a sour experience once 


Was herve on the IRC channel ? 


Admiral


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 10, 2002)

I'm sorry. French is not alowed on the ircchannel.


----------



## edX (Mar 11, 2002)

ok, well then the this time the deadline really has passed and so all the stuff i said before now works. 

Herve - i could have sworn you didn't smoke. but i have heard you complain about not getting any before 

so i met my nextyard neighbor today after living here for 4 and a half years. He has lived here for 12.  He does therapy as well but not as a psychologist. I think i may finally have met a friend in my neighborhood. He has a sort of british accent but i never got around to asking him where he is from. i guess working in the yard has side benefits as well.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 11, 2002)

Ed what out 
Herve gets a little pfeisty when people say that he smokes  -- you never know what his reaction is going to be 


one week till spring break and I am so excited  -- the advent of NO CLASSES whatsoever is nice  ... some quiet time, relax, work on web page, and of course, make the new xxx music mix that I have been putting off 



Admiral


----------



## edX (Mar 13, 2002)

so i take you aren't going anywhere and you don't have to work. sounds good. i just hope you do not wear yourself out doing all the stuff you do when nobody makes you do anything 

so where is Phil Dirt, er i mean Wood?  In cols. ohio there is an oldies band called Phil Dirt and the Doziers. they were pretty popular and played at lots of big public events and things like that.  I think they were actually older than dirt. 

and klink must be busy. Klink i have to say i liked what you said to matt. you might have been a bit harsh but still things that needed to be said. so now you have been a bad influence on me and i have said my say in the right to life thread. i might have been a bit harsh too  

but i think i was disturbing myself thinking them and not expressing them.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 13, 2002)

Edward. I'm here. Just say my name, and I'll be here. 

Eh. I've been keeping my posts to a minimum lately, working on my competeition plane. It rocks. It's got a wingspan of 50 cm. And It'll only end up weighing about 10g!

Long and tedious though. Like brain surgery on wood. So looks like we've been getting a few new users with some interesting stuff, as sell as SimX! He's really rippin the forums up, with a bunch of fun stories.

Anyone know about Apple's technician tests, and where some good things to study are? I've pretty much set my goal on doing this by the end of the summer.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 13, 2002)

phil you should post photos of your plane 
And tell us teh results of the competition, when does that happen ?


Ed... I need to work   my boss sent me an email telling me that its not off for full time staff since we have speciual events taking place 

I also found out that I have a midterm AND homework to pass in when I return from break, my damn ahole of a professor said so 

argh  ...

what can you do ?
wait till summer....and wait and be patient 


Admiral


----------



## edX (Mar 14, 2002)

Phil Wood doing brain surgery on wood. i am sure there must be some sort of good joke there, but it is evading me right now. Klink, any help here?
I agree, show us some photos or at least a design.


sorry to hear about your unexpected work plans Tolya. that sucks. of course i am sure the money won't hurt you but the time not relaxing has got to seem like imprisonment at this point. Even worse, having to have work done when you get back . worse still, it's in the class you don't really like. If at any point you come in screaming or babbling incoherently we will understand and try our best to bring you back to reality. or at least to a reasonable fantasy We will talk soothingly and play nature music in the background. We will get you herbal tea instead of coffee for a day and send flowers to your website.

so does anybody have plans for St. Patty's ? It takes all the fun out of it for me since i don't drink beeer anymore. and since it is on a weekend, no one will even know if i wear green or not.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 14, 2002)

You will all have some pictures within 2 days, and perhaps some of it actually flying.

I hope it will win, but the top contenders fly for 2:45, with only a rubber band. 

Thats why this is so painstaking, everything counts. I worked on my propeller for 45 minutes last night, and only got one half done. 

Oh I never mentioned this: Once my friend wanted to piss off our science teacher, so he came into class, and played "the sound of a black hole."


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 14, 2002)

lol too bad you aint a psychiatrist 
that way you could have given me some psychotropic drugs to mellow me out  lol  -- just kidding...I am a clean admiral 


I dont think it will be that bad, rumor has it that the homework will just be time testing, I will look at it tomorrow, so it might not be THAT bad.  I am going to spend time developing the english version of my web site over the break, and slowly by July I will have it localized in another 5 languages 

As for working, it wont be that bad  -- its usually slow during spring break so I can bring stuff to do at work -- like HTMLing on my mac at work, I can leave early and whatnot  --- more $$$ to spend on my trip this summer 

Ed you need to gimee your address before I leave for vacation  I can send you all post cards  lol or souvenirs hehe.



Admiral


----------



## Klink (Mar 14, 2002)

Neat Phill I'd love to see those picts .
Oh btw, I had taken the Apple tech cert test some 7 or 8 years ago. Thought I was all that back then and failed miserably.  They made me take it on a winbox and I had never played with one before, let alone setup/use Acrobat to view the Apple "tech manuals" which I've never seen before up till 1/2 hour before the test. It was open book! I remember lots of questions involving how to use Apple's parts cross reference system and some very basic trouble shooting skills. But I'm sure the style changes, specially now with OS X. If you're serious about taking the Apple certs tests (not downing Admin's tests), I definitely would suggest buying there course books if you can get a hold of them. Forget about the expenses courses themselves. I think the Apple training centers might be the places to look. You might want to ask Racer. I remember him saying he had these books.

I haven't had a drinking session in 2 years Ed. I'm afraid I'll be a bit of a pansy if I suddenly become Irish this weekend.

Ed can you imagine this board without an Addy post for 3 weeks? He just drops off the face of the earth when he goes to Greece on vacation.


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 14, 2002)

Klink I don't have osx, I can write osxsoftware without having the hard and software. Informatics is not always a dactylolesson, so post counts is not important. One important reason why a song as "Let's the dj" failed is that you can hear the fan(everyone is a fan).


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 14, 2002)

lol klink just ask scott 
It happened last year 

I actually visited the board once last year, but there were about...2000 new posts in 2 weeks (maybe more ) and I did not read them all, so I decided this year ONLY email (wirelessly from my iPaq and cell phone).  No forums 
when I come back I can take my time to read and reply to all 


what will u guys do without me for 4 weeks? lol



Admiral


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 14, 2002)

Create a new super-member, which is actually a collective manifestation of me, ed, klink, ksv, scott and tismey, and retake the post # crown. Simple as that.

Boy, we sure are going to miss you.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 14, 2002)

lol maybe Ed can outpost me in 3 weeks but u guys ?  lol 

nah... I will keep my crown victoriously I tell ya 

Admiral


----------



## Klink (Mar 14, 2002)

hehe   If I remember correctly, last year you prepped us a full month in advance of your leave. Now, jeez it isn't even spring yet. 

What ants in your pants!


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 14, 2002)

Yeah! His post counts will drop!
I have put a towel under my notebook. Who is learning me such things? Everyone knows now why a x has rubber underpants.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hervé Hinnekens _
> *Yeah! His post counts will drop!
> I have put a towel under my notebook. Who is learning me such things? Everyone knows now why a x has rubber underpants. *


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *hehe   If I remember correctly, last year you prepped us a full month in advance of your leave. Now, jeez it isn't even spring yet.
> 
> What ants in your pants!  *




lol... Ive got a devil in my pants....but shhhtttt...thats's a secret  lol.
I am just excited to be having a REAL vacation 


hey herve...I dont have rubber underwear 


Admiral


----------



## Klink (Mar 14, 2002)

What the hell was that that just flew over my head?


----------



## edX (Mar 15, 2002)

got me, i ducked. i could tell it was going to hit me right in the face and might hurt.  

i have already started to prepare myself for when my good friend Tolya takes off for awhile. I am counting on you all to make up for his absense. i like Phil's idea of creating the superuser. i think i said something similar awhile back about making a shared user that we make posts for 24/7 till somebody figures it out 

of course this person might seem a little confused as he argues with himself and posts contratictory info all over the place. 

so Herve, is your computer leaking? why the towel? 

and i know it has nothing to do with rubber underwear.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 15, 2002)

lol...
maybe Herve is having memory leaks 

rubber udnerwear...now that would be hell in the summer


----------



## Trip (Mar 15, 2002)

Go to http://www.ebay.com and search for "a life"...enjoy.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 15, 2002)

nah, ebay doesnt sell quality life 
I prefer to make my own   (homemade is always the best )


Taking Ulriks request I poped a CD of classic  musik, but mine has a techno twist 

later on tonite I will install wolf 

Ed, klink, phil, wanna join in a game (if I can get online ? )


Admiral


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 15, 2002)

I've never played, is there a demo out there?

How bout 12 EST?


----------



## Klink (Mar 15, 2002)

Thanks for the invite, but I'm such a non-gamer it's not funny. Sorry to be the kill joy.


----------



## edX (Mar 15, 2002)

well, i'm game for a game but tonight is not a good night. i'm about to head out the door to go out for mexican for dinner and then food shopping and then we will probably watch a movie.  maybe another nite. ( i also would need to pick up a demo)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 15, 2002)

I downloaded the demo today at macgamefiles.com

I will install tonite.

How about tomorrow nite ?
klink, u can be an Axis soldier and Ed Phil and I can hunt u down  hehehe 

I am not much of a games (any more) but I find time from time to time to enjoy things I used to enjoy (man I spent A LOT of time with my best friend when I was your playing games on his amiga 500  )


Just say when you guys are available tomorrow. I will also make a general announcement in the off topic forum about it.


Admiral


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 15, 2002)

My "masterpiece" for my graduate was a game. Play at drouts in Java2. It isn't perfect. More important for me is that it was enough for getting a "temporary graduate" paper.


----------



## edX (Mar 17, 2002)

well, as i have explained elsewhere, i have been busy working for two days and been too tired to do much on the computer. 

i guess the reason i don't play many games these days is lack of time and that is just by myself. trying to co-ordinate with other people when i would be free is very difficult at the moment. for instnce i would be getting ready to back out and work in the yard right now if it weren't for the fact it is pouring rain. some of the bay area is getting snow!! this is a very sudden and strange change of weather for us. 

So Trip, what kind of a life did you find at ebay? All the lives i saw there were too technically oriented for me. perhaps i was searching under the wrong thing 

Happy St. Patty's Day everyone!! Somebody drink a green beer for me please


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 17, 2002)

I havent put a drop of alcohol in my mouth for a few weeks 

I need to find a good recipe for a mixer drink that combines some alcohol and coconut juice  --- any ideas.


I installed wolfenstein but something is wrong, either too slow of a processor or just 56k is too slow for good game play.  No games for me for teh time being.  I have spent the day starting the updates on my web site.  Hopefully by tomorrow I will have the English version all worked out -- then slowly localize 


My site is becoming a moster  I never imagined that it would get THIS big! -- I think I will start looking at some hosting options 


Admiral


----------



## edX (Mar 18, 2002)

pina colada's are the classic coconut drink. there are several others and the best mai tai's normally have a touch of coconut juice in them as well. coconut juice mixes pretty well with most fruit juices as long as you don't put in too much. it does not go well with soda. 

so is your site bigger in other languages, or is it just all your languages that make it a monster?

56 k is probably the biggest problem with online gaming. I couln't even get it to play a decent game of online euchre when i had dialup. My problem with good games is that i can't stop playing them once i start. the hours go by very quickly and i end up staying up way past my bedtime. of course i have done that a few nites posting to the site as well, but that is another story...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 18, 2002)

When it comes to games I have no prob   When my Eyes, head and various muscles start complaining, my body shuts down, and so the gam goes bye bye   Usually when I first get  a game I go crazy with it, later on its more normalized play.

The site is becoming big for 2 reasons
1) Added content (some reviews, maybe another music mix, a few more photos, added info and more)
2) What I had, and what I am adding in terms of content being translated into other languages as well.


I think in a year or two I might get a web space provider.  If I can make my web site totally independent and if the price is right, the admin is offering web hosting, so I might do that as well.  At the moment I am just doing the design & implementation.  Later on I will busy myself with teh fine points 



Admiral


----------



## edX (Mar 18, 2002)

I would recommend my provider but they pulled the same stunt that geocities did several months before. fortunately for me i have a smal site with slow traffic. the only complaint i have is not being able to ftp. their site helper is alomst as confusing to use as it is just slow and painful.

I wonder what kind of terms bravenet.com is offering. i know BlingBling just started a site using them and all their free site tools are great. i wish i had only used their tools when i started. the other ones from the company my provider recommended all screwed up.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 18, 2002)

as I mentioned elsewhere (probably) I am in the process of severing my ties with yahoo, especially yahoo specific code, just in case I need to move my site elsewhere 

I wonder how much time it will take me to get my site up with yahoo's web upload scripts


----------



## edX (Mar 19, 2002)

i don't know, the last time i had anything to change it was faster to just use the online editor. and both ways are much slower than just ftping in. of course they know this and that's why they want you to pay for convience.  I can't imagine that maintaining ftp protocol costs anything extra.

I think i am like you though, eventually i may just pay the minimum fee and get all the bs removed from my site. since i haven't been focused on it lately, it doesn't seem like an issue. the only site work i do thse days is update my itools pages for posting in site threads. I should have a couple of new pages of yard pics up this weekend or shortly afterwards. I hope to have the pond in the ground by Fri or Sat. ( i keep telling my self that so maybe it will happen )


----------



## edX (Mar 21, 2002)

so how's vacation treating you?

I called my son today to wish him a happy birthday but he was too busy playing with his friend to have much of a conversation. Oh well, he will be all mine in a week from tomorrow.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 21, 2002)

happy bday for your son ed 
How old is he now?

Vacation aint THAT bad, at the moment I am spending time rading some more vietnamese.  Since I have the time, I might as well capitalize on it, get the basics down, and then more repeat repeat and repeat till I get it ;-)

I still have about 5 web pages to design for my site and my blueprint is almost done (then localization to 5 more languages-then done for good).

hey -- I met the prez of my universoty today lol


----------



## edX (Mar 22, 2002)

my son just turned 13 - a real teenager finally. He has been trying to claim he is a teenager since he turned 12 

So how was the Prez? nice guy or a stuffed shirt or what? Did you talk to him? was he asking you for computer help? 

So i saw where you folks back east and north are having some real cold weather !! I am so glad i am not where i have to wear a down jacket in late march.

(gloat, gloat, gloat )


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 22, 2002)

damn u ed 
Its cold here, and its spring already 
I would really love to start wearing summer pants or shorts, or at least just not have to wear a jacket and sweater...I hate winter 


oh well, waiting a few more months to see the light of day 


Did not say much to the prez, just a hello and an introduction (actually asked my name  lol ) -- I was there keeping an eye out on the tech stuff our department had set up for the event just to make sure all was going well 


On a bright note, the weekend is finally here 
(and my english page is almost done  -- xxx mix to be produced this weekend hopefully)


Admiral


----------



## edX (Mar 25, 2002)

well you have sparsly been here this weekend so i guess you got something done.  

maybe i should email the Prez and see if he remembers your name 

i have to admit i found it hard to believe you turned down doubletime to stay home and work on your own stuff (what you seem to call relaxing)

So now that RacerX has his own thread he is suddenly posting up a storm. Of course he would have had his own thread sooner if he would have posted here more often  

hint to lurkers - good way to get your own congrats thread is to post regularly to ours. post counts will skyrocket


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 25, 2002)

I was quite busy 
I am aaaaaalmost done with my engish HTML version of my web site, only 1 more page to layout -- then I will work on some WAP modifications and teh blue prints for the web page are done.

I did not work on  a music mix cause I did not have the time.  I spent most of sunday on the coutch watching movies lol   -- it was relaxing  what did u do ed?


----------



## edX (Mar 26, 2002)

I am so proud of you Tolya !! You actually spent a day doing something most people would consider relaxing. I hope the couch didn't get worn out with all that use 

so were any of the movies worth watching? We watched "Exit Wound" on sunday nite. We decided we would rather watch a movie than to watch a show about movies and awards. We really liked Exit Wound, but then we are both Steven Segal fans. We recently dropped cinemax and added Starz so there will be more movies we are interested in playing at the same price we were paying.

anybody else seen any good movies lately?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 26, 2002)

I bought two movies.
1) The One with Jet Li
really good movie  --- it reminds me f the matrix, but then again once the cat is out of teh bag, other movies follow suit an mimick techniches.

2) Rush Hour.
I meant to buy Rush Hour two but I was rushing  -- so I made a mistake, so I saw that one too, not bad.  On DVD it looks much much better ;-)

Then I also watched my regular TV shows like Earth: FInal COnflict, Star Trek, and MadTV


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 26, 2002)

I must be the rarest breed of lurker. 

So here's the big question Admiral:

So now you know about 20 languages, what are you building torwards? And don't say international man of mystery, james bond, international womanizer, ect.

So what's it all about?

Oh yes, I've officially put you on my "absurd" list now that you've begun reveling in the fact that a 32Mb card is on the way....


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 26, 2002)

1st of all it's not obsurd 
Linear Flash Memory (the kind the Newton uses) costs an ARM AND A LEG!  Pretec online lists the price of a 32MB PCIMCIA flash memory module as approx. $515 dollars and I paid $40 for it  

I can add TONS of programs on my newton with this baby 


As for the languages there two reasons that I am learning them
1) Curiocity (both about what people say when they speak it in front of me, and curiocity about way of thought and structure of the language)

2) girls girls girls 



Admiral


----------



## RacerX (Mar 26, 2002)

> _implications by my friend Ed_
> *So now that RacerX has his own thread he is suddenly posting up a storm. Of course he would have had his own thread sooner if he would have posted here more often  *



You know I don't post that much during the week.


----------



## edX (Mar 29, 2002)

you mean you don't post that much during the week unless some really gripping debate is taking place


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 29, 2002)

Naturally my dear watson, eeerrr... I mean Ed


----------



## edX (Mar 31, 2002)

I notice Coach is not debating this. 

So Phil, i think tolya is going to learn so many languages because of girls but he will end up marrying a nice american girl who barely passed french in high school. don't you reckon? 

speaking of movies mimicking each other - what about the two TV shows about the supreme court now. There is "First Monday" on CBS which had been out for a couple of months or more and now this week ABC starts "The Court" which is almost the same plot. Both have great casts, are produced by the station's top producer, and have a newly appointed member who is the 'swing vote'. Is that absurd or what?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 31, 2002)

Ed, we'll be lucky if she's literate.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 31, 2002)

Ed ed ed my friend 
Haven;t you ever heard the proverb "It's not the destination that matters, but the journey" 

Which girl I marry is immaterial, since I will have had a heck of a journey  lol 

Phil the lurker, where the heck ahve you been lurking to ?!

Admiral


----------



## edX (Mar 31, 2002)

lol

I would have a hard time argueing with that one. It was definitly the approach i took with women. There are some songs you need to have to enhance this approach - "All the Girls in the World Beware" by Grand Funk, "To All the Girls I used to Love" by Willie Nelson, and " Beautiful Loser" by Bob Seger. 

Happy Easter everybody !!

one must remember that Easter is the Xtianization of the Pagan holiday of Ostre which is a celebration of fertility. Rabbits and birds and eggs and all the modern assoiciations of these things with Easter originated with Ostre. 

I seem to be getting on a schedule of going to bed earlier and getting up earlier now that my son is here. I hope i can maintain this. I will get more done overall if i do.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 31, 2002)

I've been lurking around, just catchng extra sleep and preparing a few large projects for school, additionally I had my state science olympiad competition all last weekend, which is why I had no posts whatsoever. Trying to ease myself back into the conversations...


----------



## edX (Mar 31, 2002)

so how did the olympiad go?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 31, 2002)

5th place. I think the team was rather dissapointed, but we recovered nicely, and sang all the way home, for two hours. There is a few disputes about the sincerity of the judging, since we were both disqualified for a minor infraction in one event, and were shafted in two events, one in which I worked with this year's valedvictorian (sp?). What we were confident in winning turned out to be a 24th place finish.

All in all, we went out with a bang. But this year our strongest members ever will be graduating. Now, apparently, it will be my job to guide the team, and make up for our massive loss of talent. Of course, this entails fun, namely building more model planes, and a huge trebuchet.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 31, 2002)

> _said by Ed, when my back was turned_
> *I notice Coach is not debating this. *



I could debate that... just not with a straight face.


----------



## edX (Apr 2, 2002)

Phil - fifth place doesn't sound all that bad. I'm guessing there were at least 20 schools competing. right? It also sounds exciting that you will be the big man next year. I expect great things from you. 

but what is a trebuchet? 

coach -  

Tolya - so are you going to measure this journey? I have a list of every girl i have ever slept with. This does not include girls i just dated, hung out with or did some very serious petting with. Every now and then i take a look at it and recall a time i never would be able to without it. Of course there have many girls who are not on the list who are still very memorable to me. The good ones never leave your mind completely. (and neither do the ones who made things hell )

so isn't it a bit weird going back to Herve's Bar & Grill when you are in the Herve's Bar & Grill thread?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 2, 2002)

I know 
I am back after a day of HW-doing, and stydying and all is changed   -- I feel kinda jealous   -- we should have an Admiral's Entertainment subsection in the bar and grille LOL   -- just joking 


-- news in the B&G thread ---


Keeping a roadmap to the journey eh?
Never thought of that, although I do suppose that I already am doing that since I keep a mental list of people I know hehehe.  Keeping a list.  I do keep a "thoughts" journal kind of thing though   It started as a point of analyzing my X trying to see what the *&(^(*&^ she was all about since her mind seemed to be so messed up, and it turned out to be an analysis of women in general  --- now THAT is a scary subject, can almost make any god fearing man become insane


----------



## edX (Apr 3, 2002)

keeping a journal is another good way to do it. it has always just seemed like too much trouble to me - requires too much discipline but it is probably more your style with all the extra work you seem to enjoy.  as for analyzing women in general - you would have to be insane to try. they are all so different. the best i think we can do is to analyze what kind of woman we want and then look for her - like what we were talking about back at the beginning of this thread.

the only point of keeping  'roadmap' is that those mental lists don't last near as long as you expect them to without some sort of rminder. From my list i can recreate some kind of memory for all the girls, but without it, i forget some of them. of course, some just sort of pop up and bring a smile to your face every now and then without any help

I finally figured out that the reason we spend so much time trying to figure women out is because we didn't know any better than to pick the crazy ones to start with. That seems so much clearer in hindsight than it did at the time.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Apr 3, 2002)

About 50 teams, so you can imagine by my response that were pretty much perfectionists. 

A trebuchet is like a catapult, but rather than relying on the tensile strength of an object (which both makes them harder to build and more dangerous to operate) a trebuchet has its own counterweigts, which makes the machine infinitely reusable as long is there is something to fire and the people aren't tired.

Ours should be about 16 feet tall, and should shoot a bowling ball about 50 yards if we do it correctly, which means we could fire more fun objects like cantalope about 125 yards.

Check out this site: http://members.iinet.net.au/~rmine/howtreb.html

Should be fun, though we decided that our original plan of shooting water baloons problably wouldn't work because there would be too many G-forces.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 3, 2002)

je suis fou ed  (I am crazy )
I dont usually keep a journal that often, I havent written one in months (too much HW to do).  Usually I wait for the dust to settle and then I reflect back on whatever happened  always seems to be the best way since your head is much cooler at that point in time lol 


Phil, I remember my science olympiad days....man those were pretty good  -- We once had to do an experiment which I had done before in my Physics class and gotten it right! ... but in the science olympiad I managed to screw it up 


Admiral


----------



## edX (Apr 6, 2002)

yes looking back on things is generally a good thing to do, as long as you can still be honest with yourself and not write the story you wanted instead of the real one.

thanks for explaining Phil. quite interesting. perhaps RacerX will want a few of those to equip the national guard for the USC 

well, i am in my usual inward and quiet state that always follows my son going back to oHIo. I got up at four am and spilled almost my whole cup of coffee before i was even 2 miles from the house  That did not make the whole experience of saying goodbye to him any easier. I eventually managed to have a little nap after i got home and that helped some. I am sure i would have been very sulky today if i had not had the pond to work on. It was really a lot of fun to try and make it look as natural as possible. It turns out we ordered more rocks than we needed but that i was able to do a better job because of it. it almost feels like you are watching a mountain stream or pond. Now if the darn raccoons don't knock the whole thing over...


----------



## Klink (Apr 6, 2002)

Addy I've heard you mention your mental list of people you know before. Sounds like a juicy bit of work. How could I convince you to divulge? 

The problem that I and perhaps others have with looking back at events, is the inherent ability to romanticize the positive experiences and pessimize the negative ones.

Phlip if you're giving rides on your catapult, can I have first dibs? 

Racer, I think you can debate why it's healthy to consume lead paint for a balanced diet!


----------



## RacerX (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *Racer, I think you can debate why it's healthy to consume lead paint for a balanced diet!  *



Well, you know...  huh, actually that would be a little out of my league.


----------



## Klink (Apr 6, 2002)

You must not be feeling well tonight then.


----------



## RacerX (Apr 6, 2002)

I think it must have been all that lead paint I ate for dinner.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 6, 2002)

lol...well I could tell you loads about my X, and all the girls I met before and after her  --- but then I would be betraying their confidence (even though I dont talk to most )

Most of them, especially my X, are on my boycott list hehehe  (boycott = no talk), others are on my torture list.  Unlike romaticize and pessimize, I only romanticize about current interests while I either keep cool, ignore, or play mental games with X interests depending on the level of mental anguish they put me through  (Admiral is a sensetive man  lol )


Hmmm.....now that I think about it klink....introduce me to a nice looking single mediterranean girl and I am sure I can divulge some info


----------



## Klink (Apr 6, 2002)

Oh yes Admiral, sensitively....... sadistic!  hehehehehahaha  

Hey now. I thought we went through this once before. I should get first dibs on the ladies due to the drought and all in NY.  lol   


Racer, or that troll you had for lunch?
Come to think of it , you've been malnourished in your troll diet recently, haven't you?  But I've seen you've been taking supplements. You're so naughty.


----------



## RacerX (Apr 10, 2002)

Admiral,

Have you seen _George Lucas in Love_ or _Hardware Wars_ yet?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Apr 10, 2002)

Going back a page:

There was actually a guy who built a machine with the specific intent of riding it! I'll post the page when i find it, its pretty funny.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 10, 2002)

Racer, are those movies ?
I assume that I can find them in MPG or MOV format online somewhere so post a link  -- The hardware wars should be a funny one 

I downloaded an image of the OS wars once.  It was an "alliance" of linux, BSD, SGI and Sun and Mac, aagainst the Borg collective (M$ )
hehehe


Klink, sadistically sensetive..I like the concept  -- sensetive with the new ones, but sadistic with the old ones hehehe.  Man if you only new the half of it  -- a girl that pissed me off once is now beging me to either tell her to F* off in public or to just talk to her, I do neither and its driving her nuts hehehehe


Admiral


----------



## RacerX (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *Racer, are those movies ?
> I assume that I can find them in MPG or MOV format online somewhere so post a link  -- The hardware wars should be a funny one *



I don't know of them being online anywhere, but as for the mov format... well, you'll see in a couple days.


----------



## Klink (Apr 11, 2002)

Yeah, you can cycle through the name changes in your 'current title' field at whim this way we would know what state of mind you're in. 
Knew the 1/2 of it... On second thought, let's keep it on the Man of Mystery tip. No need to alter that mental picture I have.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 11, 2002)

lol 
I can just picture the "secter agent man" song playing while someone is reading my posts  hehe
I wont be changing my status  -- I will always be...simply...DAEMONIC


----------



## edX (Apr 12, 2002)

"seeecret agent maaan, seeecret agent maaan..." 

I keep singing "Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head" while i am out gardening. i can't figure out how that song got in my head, but i can't get it out except by singing the other one in my head "one little, two little, three little indians...."

please somebody suggest a new song for me to have stuck in my head!! I am so desperate i am considering "It's a Small World"


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 12, 2002)

I keep singing "Adios" by Rammstein when I do my CS homework 

Ed, perhaps you can start singing 'Singing in the Rain' when you do your gardening


----------



## edX (Apr 14, 2002)

he he

i tried "Singing in the Rain" but found i didn't know enough of the words to it which confused my mind enough that i didn't really sing anything so essentially it worked. thanks (one quick line or two of 'Raindrops..." did slip in but nothing else )

so maybe you should try "Leaving On a Jet Plane" 

Hey klink, my sister is dating someone now. Maybe if she gets serious, you could meet her sometime


----------



## edX (Apr 15, 2002)

so tolya, you are renaming your mix. i take it that means you don't want my xxx legs art anymore. maybe you will have to do a xxx title over the summer. either that or i will have to open up a porn site so that art doesn't go to waste 

despite the garden being done, we still went back to the nursery today and bought more plants for the yard. several of them were for the pond so all i had to do was drop them in the water someplace, but there are at least 8 to have to dig holes for. I guess we are addicted at this point.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 16, 2002)

today (with the exception of now) I am emersed in my homework.  I have 3 things to do BY tomorrow!

3 Problems for CS 320 (discreet maths)
and 2 separate projects in CS 310...wow!

I did this all day yesterday too (with teh exception of mixing )

The XXX legs dont work any more  --- but we need to become creative lol.  I am trying to think of a graphic that relates to Rhythm & sex lol (my new title)


hey Ed, what do you think of this:
Person A pisses person B off
Person B is "mad" and just ignores person A
Person A obsesses and keeps pleading to person A to talk back to her  (even if it's a "Fuck off!" kind of reply)
Person A continues to ingore
person B contonues to plead 

dignosis ?



Admiral


----------



## edX (Apr 17, 2002)

well, i woud say person B is kinda passive-aggressive and person A is either a masochist or needy, clingy and insecure. or else really in lust 

ever see "Fatal Attraction" or "Play Misty for Me"? 

only thing that comes to my mind for Rythem and sex is a band blaying with phallic shaped instruements - like penis shaped drumsticks, 2 base drums with nipples painted on them, penis shaped guitar neck, penis shaped mic, etc. would probably work best with a girl band


----------



## xoot (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *Person A obsesses and keeps pleading to person A to talk back to her  (even if it's a "Fuck off!" kind of reply)*



Huh? That doesn't make sense! 

Diagnosis: Insane Posting Addiction


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 18, 2002)

lol... xoot u could not understand my story ? 
you are suffering from insane reader's addiction


----------



## edX (Apr 18, 2002)

she exhibiting signs of co-dependency. ( i kept trying to think of that word yesterday and it plum evaded me ). I would just tell her off and get rid of her. but i'm a nicce guy - not daemonic


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 18, 2002)

hey ed
isnt a masochist someone who likes to inflict pain (mental or otherwise) on himself ? 

I wont tell her off lol 
I will just play with her a little more before my "anger" fades  hehehe... let her toil a little  (damn british women lol )


----------



## edX (Apr 21, 2002)

hey Tolya, that is pretty smart of you. most people associate masochism with someone who likes to inflict physical pain on themselves. But emotional pain is a much more common way of getting masochistic tendencies met. 

maybe you should get out the whips and chains and see if she lets others do the work for her 

hey xoot, when you get some more free time, how about going back and reading this whole thread? then remind us of all the questions that got asked but never answered 

Is everybody else ok this week? not many comments from the peanut gallery (is that better than 'guests'? )


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 21, 2002)

lol this inflicts no pain on me ed 
well I think I will take her out of the penalty box at the end of this week  it should be fun  (sometimes I love to mess with people's heads )

This weekend was ok.  I still have not gotten everything done.  My math HW is almost done (just 1/8 of a problem to finish ), and my CS homework is coded, it just needs to be compiled, debugged, scripted, commented and delivered (by midnight tonite -- that is why I am stocking up on my caffeine reserves now lol).

Yesterday I chilled mostly, studied some vietnamese, and I saw "lucas in love" too -- now that was funny .  Man...too many things to do....so little time!


Admiral


----------



## edX (Apr 22, 2002)

perhaps you are just a little sadistic - which makes you a perfect match for this girl 

glad you took some time to chill. hopefully that will have given you the strength needed to jam the programming stuff out in time.

you know i have been thinking. this regular posting is going to really get to be a challenge when all our friends here get their own congrats thread. perhaps we should not be encouraging them to post so often


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 22, 2002)

> not many comments from the peanut gallery


And what exactly does a peanut sound like?


----------



## edX (Apr 22, 2002)

some peanuts are crunchy, some are mushy and some are rotten. so they have lots of different sounds. the tortoise peanut sounds very different from the rest. must be from getting dry roasted in the desert


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 23, 2002)

lol Ed 
some congrats thread die really fast 
but we my friend....we are the classics 

Relaxing was good, I wish I could do more of it lol....well 3 more weeks till semester's end, I think I can manage.  After that I will be posting more reglarly lol 

Went to they eye-doctor yesterday and they dialated my pupils to see whats inside, I looked like a frikkin vampire all day yesterday , not to mention the fact that for the first 3 hours I could not focus on anything that was in front of my, my near vision was a little of a blur 

Looking like a vampire though had it's high moments  I freaked this girl out by looking in her eyes lol 


Admiral


----------



## edX (Apr 25, 2002)

the eyes story made me laugh. you must have gotten some strong dialation cause mine pretty much wears off in an hour.

there was certainly no relaxing today for me. i got snagged to help start cleaning the garage. AAGGGHH!! I hate cleaning. I hate being forced to go thru all my stuff and throw some of it away. It makes me very irritable. 

and they are installing the new finish on the kitchen cabinets and they are doing it 10 shades darker than what we ordered. My GF got very upset. We still need to talk to the supervisor and salesman. But since we are on too tight of a schedule right now to have the house in an undone state, we went to home depot again tonite and changed the linolium pattern we had picked out for the floor to make a better match. 

At least she let me watch Enterprise when we got home. normally she makes me wait til tomorrow nite.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 25, 2002)

I watch enterprise on the weekends. I had class last nite.
The dialation...man... my pupils were so big that you could drive a truck through them lol ...well it's back to normal now, and I am going to start using bi-weekly contacts, that way I can have fresh  ones every now and again  (and get some funky colors, freak out people lol)

I finally sent an SMS to that weird brit girl  ... this was my message "lol lol lol lol lol lol lol her_name_here lol lol olo lolololol"
she did not know what it meant so I told her she is under probation and not to F* with me again  -- man I am harsh 


Admiral


----------



## edX (Apr 26, 2002)

you and your women  

hey, you could get different colors and have two different colored eyes like me. i can attest that this will freak some people out of course, the first or second question is normally "are you wearing contacts?"  people always look a little closerwhen i tell them no. 

and my favorite one is "did you know you have 2 different colored eyes?"
to which i reply
"not when i woke up this morning. are you ok, have you been drinking or doing drugs?" 
when i can manage to ask that with a straight face it really screws them up.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 26, 2002)

lol d 
that is doable  I am thinking of ordering up some blue contacts and have one eye be blue the other normal  hehehe 

around holoween I might order up some red ones 
count Admiral lol


----------



## edX (Apr 29, 2002)

well, if you need some pointers on how to have fun with people who get freaked over someone having 2 different colored eyes, i would be glad to help 

watched "gone in 60 seconds" this weekend. good, fast paced action film with a good cast. I was going to watch part of it before my shower and part afterwards, but i got so caught up in it that i watched it all the way thru. 

the new kitchen cabinet resurfacing looks great. next it gets painted and then new linilolium laid down. it will look great. but i admit i am getting a bit tired of living in a 'construction zone'. There is not point in us even moving any of the crap we have filling up space in every other room of the house back into the kitchen untill it is done. and then i will have to put together 2 or 3 pieces of furniture that are still in boxes. It seems like it never ends. I am sure that about the time we get everything settled a bit, that wil be when we finally get the permit approved on the sun room and i have to deal with that mess for a week or 2. 

so how is your job going? still fantasizing about yur coworkers?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 29, 2002)

fantasizing about co-workers eh????
hmmmmm......   no comment 
I have that movie on DVD, a nice movie I have to say , I really liked the last chase scene 

Work is ok, schoo is killing me though I seriously need a vacation!  Thank God (Zeus, Allah, "God", whatever you worship ), that school is over in 2 weeks 

So Ed, what about you? getting any of your graduate work done? hehehe


----------



## edX (May 1, 2002)

don't ask about school work. i feel like i have switched studies to home improvement.  

I normally thank Ganesha, the hindu 'remover of obstacles' who is also a God of education and knowledge. Ganesha is pretty much my patron God when it comes to school work. Of course the Norsk Odin is often a lot of help as well. 

I will definitly be thanking Ganesha in about 2 and a half weeks when this graduation party for her son is done and my life and home can go back to something like normal. I am having a hard time figuring out how i am going to get too much of my own work done between now and then.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 1, 2002)

He he he....
Maybe you will have your own show ed 
We can call it "Ed 'the tool man' Spruiell" with his trusty Sidekick, Klink Borland hehehehehe  (Hope you have GOOD insurance )


Last nite I spent several hours making CD-Rs for my German presentation.  I made 8 good CDs, and 2 coasters hehe, tonite I need to burn a few more (this time with music videos).  I am doing a presentation for my German class on German pop music starting with the tail end of the 70s and coming up to today.  I have quite a few things to write about, (but the good thing is that th essay has to just be 500-700...I can go over if I want though.  While my RW was writing I studied vietnamese, spent 1 hour last nite  --- usually I do 1/2 hour a day, let things settle.  This chapter is long though.

I was kinda bummed that there was no 24 last nite!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I wanna see what happens dangnabit .


well...too much to do, not so much time. 
My CS professor told the class that he is not going to fail anyone no matter how bad we do since we made it this far (only 1.5 weeks left for classes).  HW due this weekend but I have so much to do its probably going to be passed in incomplete (seriouly the guy who runs this class (not my prof) thinks that this class is the only thing in our lives at the moment, as if we had no work, no other classes, and no need to sleep lol)



Admiral


----------



## Klink (May 1, 2002)

Wondered why my ears were burning.

Hiya gents. Been a little while since I made a guest appearance at the Admiral and Ed Show. Sounds like you both have been very busy beavers.

Addy, seems your professor turned out to be an all right guy after all, eh? Passing the whole class.

Oh, I brought pictures today. Come see.
Thought you might like to check this out, in light of your recent German Pop Music project. I recently came across some picts of the studio I work at. These are some of the choice rooms.
I don't mean to tease. hehe


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 1, 2002)

hmmmm...maybe for my next vacation I can come to NYC and visit klink  --- a day in teh life of klink  ... maybe I can get to remix a song while there and learn the tricks of the trade lol 

I am currently listening to what I burned last night, make sure that everything burned OK, and everything sounds ok.  Also making cover "art" for them.  I can do OK with "new" songs cause I know them by heart, but with the NDW (Neuen Deutschen Welle) songs, I need to look em up since I dont remember everything 


I still have not written up my report .... perhaps tonite while burning 8" CD-ROMs with music videos lol

Admiral


----------



## tagliatelle (May 1, 2002)

www.daytone.com


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 1, 2002)

classical herve


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 1, 2002)

so klink... there an address to your studio (web site i mean)

and what sort of work do you guys do there?! looks like something to do with a major motion picture (but what would I know! lol)


----------



## Klink (May 2, 2002)

Addy, the trips not too far. Only 3 hrs by train. Could be the kick off for your maiden voyage to Europe...
Dare I temp you?


more...
My pictures fancy was tickled by this set of jpeg's of the building of Studio J, the "black room". I was remembering a convo we had about isolating your apartment so you could crank your system. Here are some shots of the build that will show you some common construction techniques for isolation and acoustical sculpting. Some of it's experimental. The guy that designed the room used cocktail napkins for his drawings. 

Hey Bling. Your right, we do Film stuffs, some major motion. We do Advertising and Music as well. Mainly audio post production.
But the sites are a trade secret.


----------



## Klink (May 2, 2002)

continued


----------



## tagliatelle (May 2, 2002)

If you want to have fans go fanless!


----------



## Klink (May 2, 2002)

Look closely at the far end of the console Herve.
A fanless Mac ProTools system.


----------



## tagliatelle (May 2, 2002)

I own a fanless notebook with a midiport.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 2, 2002)

Boston to NYC is not that bad 
My sister (she is not a blood relative, I just cll her this ) has a sister there and she visits from time to time.  When the sewer backing up situation cleans up (i.e. when it rains no more there ) I might come  --- bring a few CDs to remix hehehe.  Then we can meet Herve and Samantha Fox at Ibiza .  Hey klink to you DJ at all or not?  Maybe we can make a few of the versus mixes hehehe.

If I could soundproof my room I would be in heaven   I would buy HUGE speakers, a good DJ console and a turntable/CD player, that way I could be in mix heaven and digitally record on my mac hehehe. --- now if I had a cinematic display too It would be like having my own cinema 

Admiral


----------



## Klink (May 3, 2002)

Herve, is this the same notebook that your 'friend' wanted to borrow once?


I don't have trap problems all the time. Just when pleasant 'accidents' happen, like large wads of toilet paper.  ...and when the moon is in the right phase. 
Addy, have you ever visited NY? There's a tech at our sister facility in Boston that's trying to get me up there for a work visit. I haven't been to Boston since I was very young. Might be making my way up there one day. So be careful. 
I'll tell ya, I can't spin discs for beans. I missed that whole ride. Maybe you could give me tips on that and I'll throw up a 2" tape and show you some of that noise. That could be fun.

If you had a setup like that, you'd never leave the apartment. 




Can I contract a contraction?
I have not
I haven't
I'ven't


----------



## tagliatelle (May 3, 2002)

IT Isn'T.


----------



## Klink (May 3, 2002)

I thought that was you breathing down my neck.


----------



## tagliatelle (May 3, 2002)

Ik weet niet waarom ik aan Je denk.
Je komt voor mij als een geschenk.
Je zijt de lente in de bomen.
Je laat mij nachten over Je dromen.
De vogel komt mij als een wenk
waardoor ik steeds aan Je denk.
Laat mij niet doorstomen,
kom later bij mij wonen.
Ik zag Je goudblonde haren
als een paradijs op aard
- een droombeeld dat ik niet kan laten varen -
rond Uw beminnelijk gelaat.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 3, 2002)

the scary thing is that I can sort of understand what herve just wrote

I havent been to NYC since I was 12 lol so its been a long time 

I know a girl from upstate NY that wants me to go visit her lol


----------



## edX (May 3, 2002)

hi everybody!
sorr i have been a bit out of it the last couple of days. i felt fine all day and then started feeling real weak and fatigued arounf 11pm, when i normally do my regular posts in this forum. so i decided i would be sure to do it this morning lest it happen again tonight. be warned - i am still on my 1st cup of coffee. 

welcome back klink - the pics are awesome!! thank you for sharing. It really does look like the ultra pro setup. I have been in a few recording studios before, only one of them that was truly pro level, and i have to say, your studio is the nicest i have seen by far. The movie screen room was the the one that caught my eye the most. the construction scenes are also interesting. and what did you do with the napkin afterwards? 

welcome to the Admiral and Ed Show Casey. feel free to join in anytime and about anything. 

herve - nice loooking guitar. is yours black as well? i kinda imagine you with a red one for some reason.

Tolya - if you understand what herve said, how about giving us a rough translation of the meaning? 

the idea of you and klink getting together sounds pretty promising. I think you guys should work at getting it together around the beginning of summer once you are out of school. Does your job continue after school is out>


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hervé Hinnekens _
> *Ik weet niet waarom ik aan Je denk.
> I don't know why I think of you
> 
> ...




There ya go


----------



## edX (May 3, 2002)

could this be one of Herve's original songs? it doesn't sound like "let's the DJ' but it certainly sounds lyrical.

thanks Tolya and thanks Herve


----------



## tagliatelle (May 3, 2002)

I see your goldblond hair.
Samantha Fox her hair.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 3, 2002)

I see your blone hair: 
Ik zag Je goudblonde haren 

samatha fox is a reccuring theme here


----------



## tagliatelle (May 3, 2002)

around your lovely face.
Klink was speaking about it.


----------



## edX (May 7, 2002)

see, this is the effect of karaoke. everybody starts singing and then nobody posts to the thread for 3 days 

so again herve, what color is your guitar?

Tolya, i assume you are busy doing school work and busy avoiding school work. I am feeling better than i was last week. I think some of the stress of having the house torn up was getting to me. It is looking more normal now plus i finally got a full night's sleep last night. i need one of those at least once a week. 

klink - nothing much to say except you seem to be feeling much better lately. Are things getting any better at work?


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 7, 2002)

He he, now that you feel better Ed, perhaps you can continue the remodeling  hehehe 

Well you are right, I am busy both doing and avoiding. At the moment I am avoiding.  I have HW due tonite at midnight which I havent had time to start (got back home from work+school last nite at 10 and I went straight to bed).  The good news is that my "adjusted" score aint bad for that class  -- when I take the final, my overal score will be something I can live with so I have no prob 

Just some german to take care of today before class, and some german corrections on my paper before I hand it in next week 

5 more workdays till classes end 

I went on amazon and ordered a few books on saturday 
One intermediate vietnamese text (in a month or so I will be done with myu current book), a book on bulgarian, one on korean, and 2 on chinese lol..... ---> the admiral has gone totally insane 


Admiral


----------



## edX (May 7, 2002)

know how oh CSI they call Grisam the "bug man"? I think we should call you the 'language man' 

hey good luck with the last week. I am sure you will do well. 

my major project for this week is the side yard - cleaning up the leftover mess of all the work. I am looking forward to this about as much as a toothache.  but it must be done and if i put it off till next week, the gf will start making threats to just throw everything out. so i gotta do what i gotta do.

hey, be warned everybody, i think there are 2 new enterprises this week. i suggest you set your vcr to record it you are going to be busy.

so bb, are you just sitting back and admiring your 1000 post count or what?


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 7, 2002)

BB is working hard on his next 1000 
I STILL have not started with the project due at midnight lol 
I will be busy on wednesday so I cant watch the first enter-for-a-prize hehehe, maybe they will replay the firston one this saturday


----------



## tagliatelle (May 20, 2002)

5


----------



## Bluefusion (May 20, 2002)

Does anyone else think it's great that Hervé not only showed  up in this thread, but that we're actually talking to him? That's so cool! Where you been, Hervé?


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 20, 2002)

Herveeeeee 
who is teh girl in the photo ??? 
Another devil that came to tempt me ?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 20, 2002)

Yeah, Admiral, they're everywhere. Watch out behind you. . .


----------



## edX (May 21, 2002)

she is obviously one of the girls who escaped being locked up and is now trying to find you and lead you into a life of hedonism.  

ok, she's probably just a nice girl at a costume party who is looking for the 1st one nite stand of her life 

so the season finale of Enterprise is this wednesday. You had best get all your work done before then.

btw - when are you leaving for the mediteranian? I feel like i just got back from somewhere. only i never left home


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 21, 2002)

YOu did a lot of moving ed 
thats why lol ;-)

Well the bad thing is that I have a final tomorrow night (18:30 to 21:30) so I cant watch enterprize  ... the good thing is that there is a sunday rerun  so I can catch it then 

Tonite I will be watching the season finales of JAG and 24   24 should be a good  one   Other than that study for my last final   Almost done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 woohoo!


As for greece....well a lot of devils out there  I wouldnt mind if they lead me astray since they are nice looking ones lol   I will be leaving on the 30th of june (afternoon) and will be coming back on the 5th of August.  I will be taking my wireless GSM phone and my iPaq with me so I might be posting in the bar and grille from time to time 


Admiral


----------



## edX (May 21, 2002)

good, you will be back just before ulrik and mine's birthday!! Hopefully i will be around at that time. It is not unusual for the GF to plan some sort of special trip about then. but this year we spent the vacation money on the home improvements so i _should_ be at home. 

it would also be nice to hear from you once a week or so while you are over there. updates of your adventures should be quite fun - not to mention stories about your family and the manuevers you use to keep some control over what you are doing when 

you are right of course about the moving. i must have walked 5 miles a day in circles around the yard. I don't know how much weight i lost but i can fit back into a 34 waist again. Jeans that were tight when i started are falling down my butt now. I need to fatten back up a little so my clothes fit again


----------



## edX (May 28, 2002)

btw, despite what my profile says right now, my bday is 8/9. 

wtf?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

Um.... Ed? Are you sure....?

I've never heard of THAT happening )) but then again, my "BlueFusionMedia.net" tag magically morphed into "BlueFusionMedia.com" for no apparent reason once... so I can sympathize


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 28, 2002)

lol is that august 9th ? or september 8th ? I alwats get confused  --- in europe that means sept 8th, here august 9th lol


----------



## edX (May 28, 2002)

well of course it is american transcription. It is interesting that you got it confused because my dad's bday was sept. 8 and mine is aug 9. i always said that was symbolic of how oppisite we were.  Of course now that i am older, i find i am more like him than i would have wanted to admit.


----------



## edX (Jun 6, 2002)

wow this being younger thing is really working for me. Got me a new job as a moderator along with my bud Tolya!!

so Tolya - should we rename one of these threads the Moderators chat room? 

pretty strange how we ended up getting thrown together as co mods. of course, i guess that MacD figures that if anybody can communicate and work out any differences - we can. I suppose we will have to have some private communications as well - can't have all these people listening to us plot their demise  (just joking about the plotting part folks - just wanted to see if you were listening )

I must admit that i felt honored that admin entrusted this forum to just us. but then again, we probably spend more time here than he does and have more invested in seeing that things don't get out of hand and spread elsewhere. 

perhaps you should email me from the account you would like to use to notify each other of stuff. 

hey Bluefusion - you better go bump your congrats thread before it disappears. i saw it floating around back there when i went looking for this one


----------



## RacerX (Jun 6, 2002)

Congrats to Admiral and Ed, our high posting moderators!

Who better to have watching the boards than the people who make boards what they are.




And I have absolutely no responsibilities what so ever.


----------



## edX (Jun 6, 2002)

whiner 

oh and thanks!!

so have you sent that email yet? there are some forums just begging to be moderated


----------



## Klink (Jun 6, 2002)

Hahaha! Nice one Racer.

Ed and Addy. Hehe. Is it good cop, good cop?

If there was ever a time where I feel naughty, it would be right about now.


----------



## edX (Jun 6, 2002)

LOL 

i don't know about the good cop/good cop thing. i seem to remember Tolya liking to hit people when they mess with him. And he is much less liberal than me when it comes to censorship i think.  but i am more adament about no warez and keeping too much tech talk out of this forum. so maybe it will be crazy cop/crazy cop


----------



## Klink (Jun 6, 2002)

I think Addy might like to say he's a lover not a fighter. But that might sound a little odd in a room full of hard legs. 

Yeah you hit your highlights of the day nicely. I'll venture to say, it was very much like a performance. You still are in the entertainment business.


----------



## edX (Jun 6, 2002)

i thought that was 'entertainment biz'


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 6, 2002)

lol so much activity in this thread since I went to bed 

I spent the evening yesterday proofing the translations I wrote (about 1/2 done)... now all I need is to finish them, put em in VPC under windex p) and make sure they display properly under it 

Congrats ed 
The dynamic duo of the Bar & grille is here lol 
Of course I am the bad cop since I (almost) have a black belt  ----

As for the lover not a fighter....it all depends klink  -- depends who is the recipient of the loving hehehe 

It's amazing to see this thread abck from the dead  -- perhaps now we can rename it to the Admiral & Ed show (formerly known as Copngrats AK ) lol 


Admiral


----------



## edX (Jun 25, 2002)

and just as quickly we let it slide. 

hey, i just wanted to check in with you Tolya as i know you are getting ready to head off for the meditaranian with lock pick in hand. (all those lovely daughters... ). 

I've been tryig to spend a bit of time with my son in the evenings which has slowed down my posting. plus, after i get thru talking with him, i don't have the need to talk as much as i usually do.

I'm hoping the weather gets better so we can spend a day or 2 doing something. i haven't taken him to the ocean yet plus i want to go hiking. I would like to find a small fern in a forest somewhere that i can transplant to the backyard.

i'm trying to get an hour or 2 of yard work in a day now but it has been too cold some days. but if i don't the weeds start taking over and the plants in pots start to suffer. 

I miss our old conversations. on the other hand, days seem more alike these days and so it seems i have less to say.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 25, 2002)

Heya ed 
I only visit osx.com 2 times a day (down from 10x per day in the past).  The reason?  my web site 
I am designing the cover page so to speak.  My new "theme" is "Music for all the elements" hehe  -- with an appropriate collage of images  -- I am playing with minor javascripting to get things to look nice 

I also donwloaded Omniweb beta, so that I can see if my DHMTL works (the menu system did not work so well on 4.0.1).  All in all thought its been quiet.  As  "the boss" at work I am also trying to help my friends (i.e. coworkers) with the beaurocracy involved with their work related issues... its been crazy 

The weather here is somewhat nicer than before...its finally hot  -- but the weatherman says that we will be having clouds and possible rain tomorrow and thursday.  

Got my tix yesterday...paid close to $1200 for them but they are worth it! -- I am sure going to miss this place for 5 weeks  --- perhaps I should lobby the admin for a mobile.macosx.com version of the forums, cut back for easy access on a PDA ehehehehe 

hmmmm let me attach the preliminary image I am working with and tell me what you think:

If course this is a 50% version of it, the original is bigger but it wont fit 



Admiral


----------



## xoot (Jun 25, 2002)

It doesn't matter about x (times, like 10x. Get it? Good. ), it matters how long x is.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 25, 2002)

lol 
I agree with xoot...actually its sort of a miracle this is my third time coming here today lol...
I am aaaalmost done with the grafik


----------



## edX (Jun 26, 2002)

nice graphic!! i think it fits your theme perfectly. and of course the use of the four elements appeals to my pagan side 

i look forward to seeing the new site when you get it all in place. I'm glad you're testing it on all browsers this time as it had some difficulties with the last one on some of them.

well, for $1200, you had better enjoy yourself!! you could have stayed home and gotten a mac that will run osx like a charm for that price be sure to eat some of your grandma's cooking for me. put on at least 5 pounds so we'll know you really went 

and don't forget to look for internet cafes or whatnot and check in with us sometimes. it would be cool to hear where you are on a particular day from time to time.

so, will you have email on your pda? will i be able to harass you that way? 

"leaving on a jet plane..."


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 26, 2002)

Actually I was planning on losing weight while there 
reasons you ask ????

lets see
1) To hot to eat (my grandma always harasses me to eat lol  , when I tell her I dont want any more, she gets mad at me as if I've insulted her  --- mediteranean grandmas  lol)

2) Activities, activities , activiets

3) girlz girlz girlz lol 


Up to now I've tested my page in NN, and IE. The page looks nice in Omni, however I did not test the menu system. I think something is screwy with javascript in the pre-finals of omni that is why my page manus arent popping down ... in opera I did some minor testing 

As for internet cafes, wont step foot in them lol.  I will \be surfing the net using my PDA and my cell phone  -- I will be checking my Yahoo Mail daily so I will be in touch.  If I am able to do 56k on my PDA I might come in and share a moment or two ;-)

Now back to finish those image maps and I am done


----------



## xoot (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *56k*



Welcome.


----------

